# Offener Brief nach Winnenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

Der Verband für Deutschlands Video- und Computerspieler (VDVC) hat in einem offenen Brief an das Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden die erneute Radikalisierung der Gruppe angeprangert und zu konstruktiven Ansätzen aufgerufen. Damit reagierte der Gamer-Verband auf erneute Verbotsforderungen, welche zuvor an den Bundestag gerichtet worden waren.

Das gemeinsam mit den Jungen Piraten und Pirate-Gaming entstandene Dokument kritisiert die Forderungen des Aktionsbündnisses als als kurzsichtig und schlussendlich sogar schädlich für den Jugendschutz, betont aber auch den gemeinsamen Willen, eine friedlichere Zukunft zu erreichen.

„_Insgesamt vermissen wir die Sachlichkeit, die Ihr Handeln besonders  im Gespräch mit dem Verband für Deutschlands Video- und Computerspieler  auszeichnete_“, schreiben die Autoren an das Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden.  Es sei unverantwortlich, den Erwerb  und die Herstellung von Spielen eines ganzen Genres zu verbieten. "_Ein generelles Verbot würde einen sehr großen  Anteil an Mitbürgern völlig unnötig kriminalisieren. Verherrlichung von  und Aufforderung zu Gewalt sind unabhängig vom Träger-Medium bereits  verboten_“, so der VDVC. Mit ausgeweiteten Verboten „_wäre [es] nicht mehr möglich, zwischen Titeln zu unterscheiden, die Gewalt  verherrlichen und solchen, die nur als jugendgefährdend einzuschätzen  sind._“

Für Gewaltbereitschaft unter Jugendlichen machen die Gamer vor allem die sich ausweitende Ellenbogenmentalität sowie Verlustängste der Täter verantwortlich. Anstatt die Gesellschaft durch ausufernde Verbotsdebatten zu spalten und weiter Angst zu schüren, solle sich gerade eine Gruppierung wie die Stiftung gegen Gewalt an Schulen für ein besseres Miteinander einsetzen. Stigmatisierung weiter Bevölkerungsteile aufgrund eines verbreiteten Hobbys sei in dieser Situation genau der falsche Weg.

Quellen: Golem.de, GamersGlobal


----------



## Hugo78 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Tja, so sachlich und richtig der offene Brief der VDVC ist, so sehr wird er einfach ignoriert werden.
Denn unsere Politiker schauen danach wer die stärkste Wählergruppe ist, und was die Wählergruppe von einem erwartet.
Und wer die stärkste Wählergruppe in einer immer älter werdenen Gesellschaft ist, zumal in der die Jungen zur größten Gruppe der "coolen" Nichtwähler gehören, muss ich hoffenlich nicht weiter ausführen.  
Computerspiele sind, ab einer bestimmten Altergruppe in unserer Gesellschaft einfach mal per se "Teufelswerk" und das wird sich erst ändern, wenn diese Generation ausgestorben ist.
Ne differenzierte Meinung interessiert keinen ab 50+.


----------



## mixxed_up (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Mal sehen wie sie reagieren. Wahrscheinlich sagen sie nur durch Killerspiele wäre jemand so "blöd" einen solchen Brief zu schreiben, wo wir doch ALLE wissen, dass Killerspiele an allem schuld sind. 

Die Heizung wird nicht richtig warm. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
Schon wieder ist der Kartoffelbrei verbrannt. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
Die FDP wird immer unbeliebter. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
Deutschland wird immer dümmer. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
Schon wieder ist das Kondom geplatzt. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.


----------



## Seven (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Ne differenzierte Meinung interessiert keinen ab 50+.



Mein Vater ist 54 und wir zocken zusammen CoD 4 und 5. 

Aber um zum Thema zurück zukommen. Mit deiner Aussage wirst wohl leider Recht behalten. Obwohl ich immer noch die Hoffnung habe, dass ein Verbot schlicht an unserem Grundgesetz scheitert.

Unsere Politiker, ein Großteil der Bevölkerung und auch in meinen Augen dieses "Aktionsbündnis Amoklauf Winnenden" sind nichts als von Vorurteilen geplagte Menschen. Das schlimme ist ja das sie sich auch nicht von dieses Vorurteilen abbringen lassen.



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die Heizung wird nicht richtig warm. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
> Schon wieder ist der Kartoffelbrei verbrannt. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
> Die FDP wird immer unbeliebter. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
> Deutschland wird immer dümmer. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.
> Schon wieder ist das Kondom geplatzt. Der Grund? Brutale Killerspiele.



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ausdrucken und an Bäume kleben (mit entsprechender Genehmigung)...


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr 15.000 Leute durch Ärztepfusch, das sind 41 am Tag. Und was will man dagegen unternehmen? Ist ja irgendwie dringender als sich mit den 10 Amoklaufopfern alle paar Jahre zu beschäftigen, oder?

Edit: Mixxed, das mit dem Kondom könnte man den "Shootern" fast wirklich in die Schuhe schieben Manche schießen halt scharf


----------



## Nasenbaer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr 15.000 Leute durch Ärztepfusch, das sind 41 am Tag. Und was will man dagegen unternehmen? Ist ja irgendwie dringender als sich mit den 10 Amoklaufopfern alle paar Jahre zu beschäftigen, oder?
> 
> Edit: Mixxed, das mit dem Kondom könnte man den "Shootern" fast wirklich in die Schuhe schieben Manche schießen halt scharf


Ich wäre für, mal überlegen ... Naklar! Das Gesundheitssystem abschaffen. Somit gibts keinen Ärztepfusch mehr, Unmengen keine Gesundheitsreformen, keine Kopfpauschale und der demographische Faktor verbessert sich auch innerhalb kürzester Zeit enorm. 

Ob deine Zahl nun stimmt sei mal dahingestellt aber wenn es wirklich ein Problem mit Killerspielen gäbe, was wissenschaftlich keinesfalls belegt werden konnte, dann könnte man dagegen sicher eher was unternehmen da ein Verbot günstiger als eine Verbesserung des Gesundheitssystems ist. Aber da es kein Problem gibt kann man sich natürlich gerne mit der Kopfpauschale beschäftigen damit alles besser wird.


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Abschaffen wäre wohl etwas sehr hastig^^

Aber vielleicht sollte man den Fokus von behandeln auf heilen legen.
Nur zu doof das Pharma/Ärzte etc. an gesunden kaum was verdienen, an chronisch Kranken aber sehr wohl. Bevor du lachst bitte etwas informieren, denn ich bin ganz gut informiert und weiß was ich schreibe

Aber nun BTT!

Dieses Verbot ist doch eh nur Ablenkung von den wirklichen Problemen. Die Verwahrlosung der Jugend nimmt immer mehr zu, viele Jugendliche wurden doch mehr vom Fernseher erzogen als von den Eltern!

Was übrigens massive Konsequenzen hat. Unser Gehirn unterscheidet nämlich nicht zwischen Kopfschuss im Fernseher, im Computerspiel oder im echten Leben. Es kann es schlicht nicht.
Unser Gehirn, bzw. wir, gewöhnen uns aber mit der Zeit an solche Sachen, sie sind ja Alltag für unser Gehirn. Ergo ist die Hemmschwelle bei Leuten, die viel Mord und Totschlag sehen, geringer als bei Leuten, die sich nur Schnulzen angucken.

Ein simples Verbot von PC-Spielen würde daran aber kaum was ändern. Viele Filme sind wesentlich brutaler und realistischer. Ist nur die Frage wie weit es eine Rolle spielt, bei einem Mord im Fernseher/PC zuzugucken oder ihn "aktiv" per Maus selbst auszuführen.

Wenn dann sollte man solche brutalen Inhalte konsequent ab 18 anbieten, ein 18jähriger sollte eigentlich schon psychisch genug gefestigt sein, um damit umgehen zu können. Immerhin erlauben wir denen ja auch, die Bundesregierung mitzubestimmen und das ideale Mordwerkzeug Auto zu bedienen

Aber wirklich entgegenwirken kann man nur, indem man etwas gegen die Vernachlässigung der Jugend tut. Ein gut erzogener Jugendlicher, mit guten Kontakten zu anderen Menschen, Freunden etc., würde niemals sowas tun.
Aber es ist wohl schlicht leichter ein Verbot zu fordern, wenn man die wahren Ursachen nicht kennt bzw. sie nicht sehen will.


----------



## Nasenbaer (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> Was übrigens massive Konsequenzen hat. Unser Gehirn unterscheidet nämlich nicht zwischen Kopfschuss im Fernseher, im Computerspiel oder im echten Leben. Es kann es schlicht nicht.
> Unser Gehirn, bzw. wir, gewöhnen uns aber mit der Zeit an solche Sachen, sie sind ja Alltag für unser Gehirn. Ergo ist die Hemmschwelle bei Leuten, die viel Mord und Totschlag sehen, geringer als bei Leuten, die sich nur Schnulzen angucken.


Also das halte ich für Blödsinn. Ich denke schon, dass ich zwischen virtuellen Verletzten und echten sehr wohl unterscheiden kann. Jedenfalls beschäftigt mich ein gesehener Unfall mit Personenschäden im Allgemeinen schon und wenn mir in GTA einer vor die Karre hüpft, dann bin ich nicht gleich traumatisiert, weil ich mich durchaus darüber im Klaren bin, dass dies, im Gegensatz zur Wirklichkeit, keine Konsequenzen für niemanden hat.


----------



## -_Elvis_- (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass das sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht .
Ich weiß ja die ganze Zeit, dass das nur Pixel sind und ich die Maus klicke 

Ich spiele Egoshooter ("Killerspiel" ist ja wohl kein neutraler Ausdruck )
und ich kann nicht feststellen, dass ich gewalttätig werde oder iwie abstumpfe .

@Topic:
Ich hoffe dieses Aktionsbündnis nimmt sich das zu Herzen; blind irgendwas zu machen hilft ja wohl gar nichts.
Man muss sich auf die wahren Ursachen konzentrieren.


----------



## longtom (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Die sollten das Problem da bekämpfen wo es wirklich liegt nämlich in den Schulen .Warum Denken die Herrschaften eigentlich das diese Amokläufe immer in Schulen statt finden ,es gäbe genug andere Orte wo sich mehr Menschen aufhalten als in Schulen .
In der Regel handelt es sich bei den Tätern um Mobbing Opfer die Jahrelang drangsaliert gedemütigt oder verprügelt wurden ,bei einer solchen Behandlung über Jahre hinweg braucht es keine Computerspiele um  Rachegelüste zu schüren .


----------



## nyso (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für Blödsinn. Ich denke schon, dass ich zwischen virtuellen Verletzten und echten sehr wohl unterscheiden kann. Jedenfalls beschäftigt mich ein gesehener Unfall mit Personenschäden im Allgemeinen schon und wenn mir in GTA einer vor die Karre hüpft, dann bin ich nicht gleich traumatisiert, weil ich mich durchaus darüber im Klaren bin, dass dies, im Gegensatz zur Wirklichkeit, keine Konsequenzen für niemanden hat.




Klar ist da ein Unterschied, ob jemand vor deinen Augen erschossen wird, oder ob du im Film zuguckst. Und wir sind auch intelligent genug, zwischen beidem zu unterscheiden.

Dennoch findet eine gewisse Gewöhnung an solche Sachen statt, unterbewusst. Das wird im Hirn nunmal so verkabelt. Es sind Eindrücke die wir mit unseren Sinnen aufnehmen, und die erstmal verarbeitet werden. Und bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo die Intelligenz einsetzt und du weißt, es ist virtuell, ist es für das Hirn das gleiche.

Deswegen schießen Soldaten auch auf Pappfiguren in Menschenform. Sie schießen so lange auf menschenähnliches, bis sie sich daran gewöhnt haben. So wird die Hemmschwelle, auf Menschen zu schießen im Militär gebrochen. Pappfiguren.


----------



## Gast20141127 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Was Killerspiele aus Menschen machen sieht man doch am besten in so manchem Graka/CPU-Thread...
Aber mal ernsthaft:
Wars Wineden oder vorher weis ich nichtmehr, aber in den SAT1-"Nachrichten" zeigten sie den ganzen Tag ein Youtube-Video wo jemand CS extrem auf Blut-Texturen gemoddet hat. Was erwartet ihr denn jetzt von Leuten die sich von solcher Berichterstattung berieseln lassen.
Oh Mann, was haben wir noch Glück dass sie keine Videos von Manhunt oder Postal 2 zeigen.
Letzteres hab ich übrigens mal mit nur 2 Kills durchgespielt, 0 war wirklich nicht zu schaffen.

Der offene Brief ist gut, nur wird es wohl an der ganzen Polemik nicht viel ändern, und zwar von beiden Seiten.
Ich hab mich auch aufgeregt als man in FarCry das Ragdoll rausschmiss,obwohl dieser Effekt wirklich nicht unbedingt sein muss.
Mehr stört mich das zB Hakenkreuze in Filmen ok sind, in Games aber plötzlich ganz Pfui...
Früher wars die böse "Negermusik" wie Jazz,später dann Rock, jetzt sinds die Games.Jazz ist jetzt Kultur....


----------



## Bauer87 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Das Phänomen ist schon älter. In den späten 70ern und frühen 80ern wurden Spielautomaten mit Space Invaders und ähnlichen Spielen als „Killerautomaten“ bezeichnet. Darüber gibt es sogar ein Lied aus der damaligen Zeit: Cux-Clips.TV CuxCommunity Cuxhaven : - Cats TV - Killerautomat Ich finde es interessant, dass die Gesellschaft immer wieder in alte Muster zurück fällt und einfach nicht lernen will, dass neue Medien nicht per se Gefährlich sind. Aber wenn ich beobachte, dass selbst Computerspieler an Demagogen wie Spitzer glauben, kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln:



> Dennoch findet eine gewisse Gewöhnung an solche Sachen statt, unterbewusst.


Diesen Effekt nennt Spitzer den „Bahneneffekt“. Nach seiner These könnte man sich das Gehirn vorstellen, wie eine Straße, über die viele Lastwagen mit Informationen fahren. Jede Information hätte eine andere Spurbreite. Wenn man nun zu oft eine Information sieht, kämme es zu Spurrillen und man fiele später automatisch in die eingefahrenen Muster.

Spitzer nimmt also zwei Dinge an:
1. Wenn man etwas häufig macht, macht man es deswegen noch häufiger.
2. Virtuelle und reale Bilder erzeugen die gleichen Spurrillen.

Selbst wenn die 1. Annahme stimmt (Das würde doch bedeuten, dass wir irgendwann gegen  Lebensende nur noch eine Sache machen?), so darf die zweite doch deutlich angezweifelt werden.

Die realistischste Form von „virtuellem Töten“, also diejenige, die am ähnlichsten zum realen wäre, ist das Theaterspiel (mit echten Menschen und wirklich sehr realistischem Theaterblut). Wenn also ein Schauspieler immer wieder Macbeth spielen würde, wäre er spätestens nach der zweiten Spielzeit ein geisteskranker Massenmörder.


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Keine Ahnung welchen Spitzer du meinst, aber ich habe mir den Großteil von einem Wissenschaftler hergeleitet, der sich mit einer bestimmten Form von Schmerzen beschäftigt.

Seine These:

Kind wird geschlagen, das löst Schmerz aus, aber auch Druck, Angst etc.
Wenn das oft genug passiert hat das Gehirn irgendwann verknüpft, dass diese Form von Druck, z.B. Versagensangst (wenn das Kind geschlagen wird weil es versagt hat) mit Schmerz verknüpft ist.
Und das Gehirn löst dann unter Umständen, wenn jetzt im späteren Leben wieder Versagensängste auftreten, den dazu verknüpften Schmerz selbst aus.

Unser Gehirn versucht alles logisch zu verknüpfen, ob es nun gut ist oder nicht. Wenn wir jeden Tag virtuell töten ist es irgendwann normal, Leute sterben zu sehen. Es senkt die Hemmschwelle.
Menschen sind eigentlich eh ziemliche Barbaren^^ Das einzige was uns an der Leine hält ist die Erziehung, sind gesellschaftliche Normen, Moral etc. 
Unserem Gehirn ist total egal ob wir töten, es hilft uns ja sogar dabei wenn es drauf ankommt. Es werden automatisch Adrenalin, etc. ausgeschüttet, ein wahrer Drogencocktail, den sich kein Spritzer der Welt spritzen könnte, um Hochstleistungen zu ermöglichen. Und nach dem Töten kommen Glücksgefühle, weil wir überlebt haben. Hier setzt dann das schlechte Gewissen an, welches aber nur anerzogen ist^^ Unser Hirn ist ein Barbar, wie vor zigtausend Jahren 

Das einzige was uns wirksam schützt sind gute Werte, Moral und eine gute Erziehung. Wo dies versagt, kommen Mord und Totschlag, oder eben Amoklauf ins Spiel. Dafür den Spielen die Schuld zu geben ist natürlich zu kurzsichtig. Es mag ein Teil der Kette sein, aber lediglich ein kleiner, wenn nicht sogar der kleinste. 

Ein exzessiver Zocker mit Mordgedanken kann noch so Amoklaufen wollen, ohne Waffen wird das schwer. Und ein dauernd gemobbtes Kind wird nicht austomatisch zum Amokläufer, wenn es gut erzogen wurde und Rückhalt in der Familie hat. Das sind die beiden entscheidenen Punkte.


----------



## kuki122 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich bin zwar auch der Ansicht, dass Egoshooter nichts mit diesen Gewalttaten zu tun haben, dennoch finde ich das virtuelle töten von Menschengestalten als Freizeitbeschäftigung in unserer Gesellschaft schlecht.

Sicherlich wird keiner das Spiel starten, um Blut, tote Spieler o.Ä zu sehen, sondern wegen des guten Zusammenhalts insbesondere bei solchen Spielen, die nötige Strategie für den Sieg und alle anderen Faktoren welche völlig außenvor in jeglicher Diskussion über dieses Thema gelassen werden.

Wie schon oben erwähnt ist das virtuelle Töten von Menschengestalten bei "Außenstehenden" sicherlich keine Freizeitgestaltung, welche sich positiv auf die Erziehung, die Moral auswirkt.

"Insider", so auch sicherlich die Mehrheit vom PCGH, wird nicht wegen dem Töten das Spiel spielen, sondern wegen allen anderen, "gesellschaftlichen" Faktoren (Sei es im Team zu kämpfen, Zockerkompanen treffen, Strategien zu entwickeln etc.)

Letztendlich geht es in jedem Spiel doch nur darum, den anderen zu besiegen.
So könnten genauso gut 80% der Spiele für Kinder an den Branger gestellt werden, schließlich musst du fast überall deinen Gegner besiegen, in welcher Form auch immer.
Seien es die Demonen in WoW die es auszuschalten gibt, in Supermario die Feinde, welche er kalt zertrampelt.... 

Hat der Bauern im 19 Jahrhundert auch "Killerspiele" gespielt, oder warum warfen sie sich schon damals die Mistkabel hinterher?

Abschließend ist noch zu sagen, dass der Staat weitaus mehr an der Film- als an der Spieleindustrie  verdient.


----------



## thysol (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich denke dass bei den meisten Menschen Killerspiele nichts ausmachen. Ich denke aber dass bei Leuten die so Hell wie ein Kohlensack sind Killerspiele einen Einfluss haben koennte.


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Klar, wer so klug ist wie hundert Meter Feldweg oder zwei Schippen Kies denkt nachdem er lange Shooter gespielt hat sicher, er ist der King und weiß genau wie Waffen funktionieren. 

Solch Dummköpfen kann man nur helfen, indem man ihnen nie eine scharfe Waffe in die Hand gibt.
Wobei selbst ein Idiot mit einer Knarre nicht grundlos auf Menschen schießt. Auch der brauch Gründe, wie z.B. Mobbing etc.

Daran das er dann letztendlich abdrückt haben die Shooter sicherlich nur untergeordnete Schuld, ganz verneinen würde ich sie aber nicht.


----------



## Maschine311 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Also ich kann zu euren Wissenschaftlichen Ausführungen mal die Wirklichkeit sprechen lassen.
Da ich bereits 12 Jahre bei der Berufsfeuerwehr bin und Dienst direkt an der Front schiebe, habe ich da so einige Erfahrungen mit "Spurrillen" !

Man gewöhnt sich wirklich an zerfetzte Körper, an komplett verbrannte Menschen, nur die Gerüche fressen sich echt in die Nase ein so das man es nie mehr vergißt. Ich kann euch nur eins sagen, was es da auf der Strasse und in einigen Wohnungen zu sehen gibt, das gibt es in keinem Game, weil so kranke Sachen sich weder ein Regiesseur oder Game- Programmierer ausdenken können. 
Das einzige was dem entgegen wirkt, ist meine völlig intakte Famlie, meine Frau, meine Kinder, meine Brüder, meine Eltern! Da mein soziales Umfeld funktioniert, kann ich in der Lage sein so etwas zu verarbeiten und weg zu stecken, wäre das nicht so könnte ich den Job sofort an den Nagel hängen.

Ich zocke auch "Killerspiele" und habe mit meinem Beruf schon zig Menschen das leben gerettet, wie passe ich den jetzt ins Bild. Bin ich die Ausnahme die jetzt die Regel bestättigt

In meinen Augen ist es einzig und allein ein Erziehungsproblem und nichts anderes. Verantwortlich sind da die Poliiker, die sich die immer mehr steigende Gewalt und Respektlosigkeit schon Jahre lang anschauen und nichts tuen. In manchen Schulen haben 15 Jährige das sagen auf der gesamten Schule und die angeblich top ausgebildeten Sozialpädagogen zucken mit den Schultern!
Zum anderen die Eltern deren Geld wichtiger ist als die Erziehung und Fürsorge für ihre eigenen Kinder. Schlüssel um als und ich drück dir die Daumen für deinen Tag, aber hier haste ein High End PC, ein Motorrad, ein Cabrio und was wichtig fürs Leben ist kannste auch googeln oder noch besser es gibt gleich schläge und gebrülle von versoffenen, vor sich hin wegetierenden Eltern, die nicht mal die Kraft haben ihren eigenen Arsch hoch zu kriegen und den Frust dann gleich kostenlos verteilen.

Werdet mal wach in Winnenden, mag sein das auch das PC Gamen einen kleinen Teil zu diesem Vulkanausbruch beigetragen hat, aber die Hauptursache liegt ganz woanders und ich würde mir 2 Finger abhacken das dieses auch ohne "Killerspiel irgendwann passiert wäre, denn da kam nicht so ein Frust her um 10 Menschen ab zu knallen.

Ich hätte noch was, aber zu müde!

Nächtle!!!


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ach deswegen rennst du meist als Sani rum


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

@Maschine311
Deine Sicht teile ich so auch.

Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.
Mit zwei Stück Plastik, virtuell Krieg spielen, bewirkt meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Gotteffekt.
Dagegen 3,5 kg, aufmunitionierter, gelader Stahl bewirkt bei manchen frustrierten Menschen mit Rachegelüsten, so einiges.

Und alle Amokläufer waren ausgebildete Schützen.
Sie haben im Schützenverein, mit Papis Sammelung historischer Waffen oder halt bei Papi im Keller mit modernen Waffen geübt.

Und nur eine echte Waffe erzeugt ein Gefühl, anderen überlegen zusein.

Das kann kein noch so teures Gamingequipment...


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

manchmal scheint mir, die leute (zum bsp der winnenden verein) denken, dass es so aussehen könnte:

wenn der jetz schach statt computer gespielt hätte, was wäre dann passiert? er wäre so in den gedanklichen bahnen von schach gewesen, dass er, mit schachbrett und figuren bewaffnet (nichtmal vollständige sätze!), in die schule rennt, sich exzellent durch seine hornbrille (profi equippment!) seine gegner aussucht, sie an einen tisch zerrt, das schachspiel aufbaut, die nicht ganz vollständigen spielfiguren unüblich aufstellt (erste panik macht sich breit) und nach 2 3 zügen entgegen aller spielregeln agiert und sich am ende soweit steigert, dass er die figuren vom brett wirbelt und das brett an sich wegwirft. sein gegenüber - völlig demoralisiert - erkennt die überlegenheit seines gegners an und entschuldigt sich für all die demütigungen, die er ihm beigebracht hat.

das spiel setzt er solange fort, bis ein kompetenter lehrer einschreitet, und dem wahnsinn ein ende bereitet (er komplettiert den satz der spielfiguren).

die welt hätte einen amoklauf mit tödlichem ausgang weniger gehabt! einzig gerd wurde verletzt, als eine weggefegte dame ihn am kopf traf. der schulrowdie schluchtzte noch 3 tage lang und der "amokläufer" ist beruhigt. allen war das eine lehre, sie lassen die messer zuhause, rauchen und trinken nich mehr soviel, pöbeln andere nich an und lernen soziales verhalten.

ich will mir garnicht ausdenken, was passiert wäre, wenn das ein killerspiel spieler gewesen wäre *zitternd vor angst zusammenkrümm*....


also ganz ehrlich: das können die doch selbst nich glauben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> ... Ne differenzierte Meinung interessiert keinen ab 50+.


Ich weiß nicht, wie alt Du bist, aber das ist Kinderquatsch mit Michael.
Viele Menschen über 50 haben eine wesentlich realere Sicht des Welt, weil sie schon viel mehr in ihrem Leben erlebt haben.


----------



## Shrike (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Moin,

ich hab zu dem Thema Verrohung und dem Machtgefühl durch eine Waffe auch 2 Dinge die ich recht bezeichnend fand:

Ein Kollege und ich (beide Zocker, alle brutalen Games mit Freude gespielt, UT ect.) haben mit unserer Klasse im Kino "Der Untergang" gesehen, ist schon ne Weile her.
Als dann die brutalen Szenen im Film kamen, sollte man meinen, dass wir beide keine Probleme damit haben, weil wir ja durch die "Killerspiele" so abgestumpft sind...
Aber während alle ganz normal da hingeguckt haben mussten wir beide uns umdrehen weil uns schlecht wurde(n bischen pussy ich weiss  ) aber es ist nunmal so, dass wir differenzieren können zwischen Spiel und trauriger (vergangener) Wirklichkeit...

Das andere Beispiel ist mein Vater, er hat sich einen Revolver gekauft, zur Selbstverteidigung, (er hat nen Waffenschein, jagt aber nicht oder so) und wollte die dann mal im Wald ausprobieren.
Als er dann da stand mit der geladenen Waffe hat ihn so ein Machtgefühl ergriffen, dass er sie wieder eingesteckt hat, und verkauft hat.
Ich denke mit ner Maus inn der Hand, hat das noch keiner von euch gespürt....

So viel zu den beiden Themen...

Mfg, 

Shrike


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> Kind wird geschlagen, das löst Schmerz aus, aber auch Druck, Angst etc.
> Wenn das oft genug passiert hat das Gehirn irgendwann verknüpft, dass diese Form von Druck, z.B. Versagensangst (wenn das Kind geschlagen wird weil es versagt hat) mit Schmerz verknüpft ist.
> Und das Gehirn löst dann unter Umständen, wenn jetzt im späteren Leben wieder Versagensängste auftreten, den dazu verknüpften Schmerz selbst aus.


Das nennt sich Klassische Konditionierung: Der *unkonditionierte Stimulus* (US, Schlagen) wird mit dem *neutralen Stimulus* (NS, schlechte Noten) gekoppelt, sodass dieser später auch durch letzteres die ursprünglich *unkonditionierte Reaktion*  (UR, körperliche Schmerzen) ausgelöst wird. Der neutrale Stimulus wird also zum *konditionierten Stimulus* (KS), die unkonditionierte Reaktion  zur *konditionierten Reaktion* (KR).

Diese Theorie ist sehr einfach und wurde anhand von Hunden (Pawlowscher Hund) aufgestellt. Sie war vor über 100 Jahren aktuell und eine der ersten empirisch belegten Lerntheorien (Beleg wie gesagt mit Hunden) überhaupt. Mittlerweile sollte sie als veraltet und zumindest stark vereinfachend angesehen werden: Selbst der ärgste Gegner von Computerspielen würde sich beleidigt fühlen, wenn man behauptete, man ihn wie einen Hund dressieren. Die Zusammenhänge sind da deutlich komplexer.

Außerdem machst du einen weiteren Fehler, denn die Theorie besagt in Kurzform


> vor Training: NS → (nichts); US → UR
> Training: NS + US → UR
> Ergebnis: KS (=NS) → KR (=UR)


und du machst daraus folgendes:


> vor Training: (nichts) → reale Gewalt; virtuelle Gewalt → Spaß
> Training: virtuelle Gewalt → Spaß
> Ergebnis: reale Gewalt → Spaß


Das das aber auch gar nichts mit dem ursprünglichen Lernmodell zu tun hat, sollte doch auf Anhieb auffallen. (Maschine311 wird mir wahrscheinlich bestätigen können, dass reale Gewalt und virtuelle Walt nicht die gleichen Stimuli bieten und daher zu unterscheiden sind. Wer sich als Kind geprügelt hat und auch schon mal Prügelspiele gespielt, sollte ebenfalls Bescheid wissen.)


----------



## Nasenbaer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> Deswegen schießen Soldaten auch auf Pappfiguren in Menschenform. Sie schießen so lange auf menschenähnliches, bis sie sich daran gewöhnt haben. So wird die Hemmschwelle, auf Menschen zu schießen im Militär gebrochen. Pappfiguren.


Ich denke sie schießen auf Pappkameraden, weil sie ein ähnliches Ziel, von der Ausmaßen her, wie ein echter Mensch darstellen und damit sie vielleicht lernen sich das Ziel genau anzusehen bevor sie schießen, damit Friendly Fire und Zivilopfer vermieden werden. Aber von Gewöhnung kann man nicht reden, wenn man die psychischen Folgen gerade bei jungen Sodaten sieht, die ausm Irak zurückkommen. Psychische Folgen tragen Spieler im allgemeinen nicht davon - wenn dann haben sie vorher schon psychische Probleme.


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ich denke sie schießen auf Pappkameraden, weil sie ein ähnliches Ziel, von der Ausmaßen her, wie ein echter Mensch darstellen und damit sie vielleicht lernen sich das Ziel genau anzusehen bevor sie schießen, damit Friendly Fire und Zivilopfer vermieden werden. Aber von Gewöhnung kann man nicht reden, wenn man die psychischen Folgen gerade bei jungen Sodaten sieht, die ausm Irak zurückkommen. Psychische Folgen tragen Spieler im allgemeinen nicht davon - wenn dann haben sie vorher schon psychische Probleme.



Sie schießen wirklich auf diese Pappfiguren, um die Hemmschwelle zu senken. Das ist ein wesentlicher Teil der Ausbildung der US-Soldaten. Deutsche schießen übrigens nicht auf Pappmenschen, bei uns ist diese Hemmschwelle gewünscht.

Soldaten mit posttraumatischem Belastungstrauma haben eben jenes nicht, weil sie getötet haben, sondern weil sie selbst angegriffen wurden bzw. Kameraden haben sterben sehen u.ä.


----------



## Schurkensalat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> T
> Ne differenzierte Meinung interessiert keinen ab 50+.



Korrigiere: Interessiert vielfach auch nicht ab 30+. In meinem Bekanntenkreis wird die Leier der Killerspiele immer noch gesschlagen, während 400+ Spielfilmmorden im Fernsehen pro Woche genau so wenig Einfluss zugeordnet wird wie dem persönlichen Umfeld.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Maschine311
> Deine Sicht teile ich so auch.
> 
> Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.
> ...


Geht jetzt schon wieder die Diskussion los das Sportschützen schuld daran wären und PC Spiele nichts dafür können? Sorry aber solche Aussagen finde ich zum Kotzen.
Beides sind Hobbys und andere Hobbys zu kriminalisieren ist eindeutig der falsche Weg und stellt die Gamer auch nicht besser da.
Von wegen Deutschland ist im gegensatz zu damals besser geworden. Noch heute gibt es die "Hexenverbrennung" und "Bücherverbrennung" in den Köpfen der Menschen. Brauch ich nicht also verbieten. Hauptsache auf die anderen alles schieben... Nichts dazugelernt.
Im Straßenverkehr oder bei Unfällen im Haushalt sterben viel mehr Leute als bei Amokläufen.

Es kommt auf die Erziehung der Kinder an wie sie an die verschiedenen Medien und Gegenstände herangeführt werden. Sportschützen zu verteufeln ist eindeutig falsch genauso wie die Gamer dafür zu beschuldigen.


----------



## heroe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.
> Mit zwei Stück Plastik, virtuell Krieg spielen, bewirkt meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Gotteffekt.
> Dagegen 3,5 kg, aufmunitionierter, gelader Stahl bewirkt bei manchen frustrierten Menschen mit Rachegelüsten, so einiges.



Hier fabuliert ein Blinder über Farben!!!

Ich bin Sportschütze und besitze diverse Groß- und Kleinkaliberwaffen. Gewehre, wie auch Pistole und Revolver und egal, wie frustriert ich bin, keine meiner Waffen gibt mir den "Gotteffekt".
Ich kenne Hunderte Gleichgesinnte, denen geht es übrigens genauso.

Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das ausgerechnet diejenigen, die keine Waffen besitzen, besitzen dürfen oder besitzen können, diejenigen mit dem "BOAH-EY-Effekt" sind, wenn ich ihnen mal eine (ungeladene) Waffe in die Hand drücke. 
Natürlich kann eine scharfe Waffe gewisse Emotionen auslösen, die sind beim Legalwaffenbesitzer i.d.R. aber positiv zu sehen, da sich die Emotionen eher um die Schöhnheit oder des technischen Know Hows der Waffe dreht.

Wenn z.B. eine Waffe in meinen Händen extrem kleine Streukreise produziert, löst das schon eine Verzückung aus, aber nicht mit den Gedanken, das jeder Schuß zwischen die Augen gegangen wäre, sondern das es mir gelungen ist, dem Stück Stahl eine wiederkehrende Präzision zu entlocken, mit der ich im Wettkampf ganz oben mitspielen kann.

Soviel zu den "Gefühlen"......




> Und alle Amokläufer waren ausgebildete Schützen.
> Sie haben im Schützenverein, mit Papis Sammelung historischer Waffen oder halt bei Papi im Keller mit modernen Waffen geübt.


Auch hier möchte ich Dieter Nuhr zitieren.......

Der einzige "ausgebildete" Amokläufer war Robert Steinhäuser.
Ja, er war Mitglied eines Schützenvereines und ja, er hat Regelmäßig trainiert.
Aber,........ Die zum Amoklauf benutzten Waffen hätte er gar nicht besitzen dürfen!
Die zum Kauf benötigte Waffenbesitzkarte war stümperhaft gefälscht. Die Eintragungen für die Kaliber und Waffenart war nie so vom Ordnungsamt genehmigt und tlw. sogar schon abgelaufen.
Daraus ergibt sich, das 1. das Ordnungsamt die WBK hätte widerrufen müssen und 2. der Händler sorgsamer prüfen und ggf. nachfragen müssen.
Korrekt gesehen, war lso R.Steinhäuser nur im Besitz von Illegalen Waffen.

Alle anderen Amokläufer waren keine Sportschützen und auch nicht Mitglieder in Schützenvereinen. Der Täter von Emsdetten hatte alle Waffen entweder illegal besorgt oder eben sog. Frei-ab-18-Waffen benutzt.
Einschüssige Vorderladerwaffen sind in D frei ab 18 Jahren zu erwerben, das benötigte Pulver  unterliegt allerdings dem Sprengstoffrecht und ist  nur mit einer dazugehörigen Erlaubnis (Sprengstoffschein nach §27) zu erwerben.
Der Emsdetter Täter hat sich sein Schwarzpulver selbst gebastelt, was ihn schlielich auch das Leben gekostet hat. Das abgesägte KK-Gewehr war übrigens illegal besorgt.

Der Winnenden Täter hat zwar mit Vaters Waffen geschossen, aber ich glaube nicht, das sein Vater es zugelassen hätte, das er das töten trainiert. Geschossen werden darf in D übrigens nur in dafür zugelassenen Schießstätten. Keller, Garten oder Hinterhof sind zu Recht Tabu.
Auch war Tim K. kein Mitglied eines Schützenvereines und auch wenn es für ihn sehr einfach war, an eine Waffe zu kommen, er hätte sie nicht besitzen dürfen und somit ist auch diese Waffe als illegal anzusehen.





> Und nur eine echte Waffe erzeugt ein Gefühl, anderen überlegen zusein.
> 
> Das kann kein noch so teures Gamingequipment...


Bullshit!!! 

Rest siehe oben.

Wer sich fürs Thema interessiert, kann sich auf folgenden Seiten echte Fakten zuführen:

http://wiki.waffen-online.de/index.php/Hauptseite
WAFFEN-online
Fördervereinigung Legaler Waffenbesitz e.V.
prolegal


Ich bin Sportschütze, Biker und "Killerspielspieler" und stehe wegen meiner Hobbys dreifach im Kreuzfeuer. Es bringt imho aber nichts, wenn eine betroffene Gruppe anfängt nach dem St.Florians-Prinzip zu agieren, stattdessen wäre auch von Seiten der Gamer etwas mehr Toleranz angebracht.

Ich persönlich finde die Aktion der Gamer Super und es zeichnet sich ab, das nach Winennden einige Bögen überspannt wurden. 
Solange Eltern, Politiker und die restliche Gesellschaft´, die Grundübel nicht angehen und nur immer nach Sündenböcken suchen, solange werde wir um unsere Interessen bangen müssen.

In diesem Sinne:

Gut Schuß oder auch Gut Frag.... heroe


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.
> Mit zwei Stück Plastik, virtuell Krieg spielen, bewirkt meiner Meinung nach nicht einen Gotteffekt.
> Dagegen 3,5 kg, aufmunitionierter, gelader Stahl bewirkt bei manchen frustrierten Menschen mit Rachegelüsten, so einiges.
> 
> ...




falsch.

nur weil der vater im schützenverein war, heißt das nicht automatisch, dass der junior auch sportschütze ist/war. im fall von winnenden hat der junior einfach nur gewusst, wo die waffe des vaters ist und wie man sie benutzt. die benutzung einer waffe muss man übrigens nicht extra lernen, die bekommt man gratis vom fernsehen. schwer ist das benutzen auch nicht, nur der richtige umgang mit der waffe.

ich bin auch gamer und sportschütze, habe schon mit einigen waffen geschossen und auch schon manche dinge im leben gesehen, an die ich mich lieber nicht erinnern will. aber ich bin noch nie auf die idee gekommen, mir vorzustellen, dass da ein mensch vor mir steht und nicht eine scheibe, geschweige denn auf einen menschen zu zielen. übrigens merkt man auch deutlich (auch als nicht-sportschütze), ob jemand schießen als sport ausüben will, oder einfach nur faxen mit ner waffe machen will.
bei dem machtgefühl, das eine waffe auslösen kann gebe ich dir recht, es stimmt. aber auch nur, wenn man in dem moment die entsprechenden hintergedanken hat, nicht an das sportschießen denkt (was übrigens schwer ist, weil man sich dann nicht aufs zielen konzentrieren kann) und keinerlei ahnung von waffen hat. fachkundige sind eher von details, verabeitung oder der bauweise etc. begeistert.

btw: in papis keller mit modernen waffen "üben" is nicht, außer mit luftdruckwaffen, da bekommts keiner mit. mit groß- oder auch kleinkalibrigen waffen kan man das nicht, schon alleine wegen dem krach.

und wenn die eltern ihre kinder im keller "üben" lassen, dann liegt das problem ganz sicher nicht bei den schützenvereinen, sondern bei den eltern / in der erziehung.


----------



## heroe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> Sie schießen wirklich auf diese Pappfiguren, um die Hemmschwelle zu senken. Das ist ein wesentlicher Teil der Ausbildung der US-Soldaten. Deutsche schießen übrigens nicht auf Pappmenschen, bei uns ist diese Hemmschwelle gewünscht.



Ich war einige Jahre SaZ bei der 5/92 PzGren.
Natürlich schießt die Bundeswehr auf Pappkameraden. Alle Armeen der Welt schießen auf Pappsoldaten. Wie soll man sich denn sonst auf die Größe eines feindlichen Soldaten einstellen?

Bei der US Army wird auch auf Pappkameraden geschossen, allerdings nicht um die Hemmschwelle zu senken, sondern um die Präzision zu fördern. Im Gegensatz zur Bw, wird bei der US Army zu anderen Methoden gegriffen die Hemmschwelle zu senken:

Haltet euch fest,..... man benutzt ein PC-Programm dafür, das recht realistisch sein soll. 







> Soldaten mit posttraumatischem Belastungstrauma haben eben jenes nicht, weil sie getötet haben, sondern weil sie selbst angegriffen wurden bzw. Kameraden haben sterben sehen u.ä.


Soldaten mit PTBS haben verschiedenste Auslöser, eben auch weil sie getötet haben. Ist dir entgangen, das wir uns eigentlich im Krieg befinden? Deutsche Soldaten haben getötet und werden dies weitertun. Sie haben schon getötet, als noch gar keine regulären Bw.Truppen in Afghanistan stationiert waren. Truppenteile der KSK befinden sich schon wesentlich länger im (Nato)Einsatz, als die meisten glauben.

An dieser stelle möchte ich übrigens einmal auf die Aktion Solidarität mit Soldaten ? Sag mit einer gelben Schleife: "Wir denken an Euch?" - Bundeswehr hinweisen.

lg heroe


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

War klar das die Sportschützen sich wieder angegriffen fühlen.

Aber es ist nunmal so, dass die Opfer nicht mit Maus und Tastatur erschossen wurden. 
Und unsere Medien und Politk interessiert dieses Detail meiner Wahrnehmung nach, viel weniger, als die Tatsache das die Täter, wie alle Jungs in dem Alter, Ballerspiele gezockt haben.

Und ja, echte Waffen erzeugen nunmal der Gefühl der Überlegenheit, insbesondere bei Personen die nach dieser Überlegenheit suchen, weil sie im Alltag eher zu den Aussenseitern gehören, wie es die Täter waren.

Btw ... ich war SAZ 4 beim Heer.


----------



## heroe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

.....


----------



## Hasbat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> In Deutschland sterben jedes Jahr 15.000 Leute durch Ärztepfusch, das sind 41 am Tag. Und was will man dagegen unternehmen? Ist ja irgendwie dringender als sich mit den 10 Amoklaufopfern alle paar Jahre zu beschäftigen, oder?



Auch gibt es in Deutschland jedes Jahr ca. 100000 Tote durch Tabak und Alkohol.
Warum kann man es eigentlich bei diesen "bösen Killerspielen" nicht so machen wie bei den harmlosen Zigaretten ? 
Einfach einen Spruch draufkleben wie bei den Glimmstengeln.
Vielleicht so etwas wie : 
"Wer dieses Spiel spielt läuft anschließend Amok und tötet wahllos unschuldige Menschen"

Irgendwann sind wir so weit wie im Film Demolition Man . Wer dann öffentlich Flucht muß Strafe zahlen.


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

du hast die sportschützen angegriffen:
das hier: "Und alle Amokläufer waren ausgebildete Schützen." stimmt schlicht und einfach nicht und ist einfach nur provokant bzw. zeigt, dass du keine ahnung hast, wovon du hier redest.



> Und ja, echte Waffen erzeugen nunmal der Gefühl der Überlegenheit,  insbesondere bei Personen die nach dieser Überlegenheit suchen...



wie gesagt, bei denen, die absolut keine ahnung von der materie haben.
übrigens tun maus und tastatur das auch, virtuell.


----------



## amdintel (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie sie reagieren. Wahrscheinlich sagen sie nur durch Killerspiele wäre jemand so "blöd" einen solchen Brief zu schreiben, wo wir doch ALLE wissen, dass Killerspiele an allem schuld sind.



angenehm gerügt wandert dass dann in den Müll und geantwortet wird mit einem Text Bau Stein ,
meine Meinung erreicht man in Deutschland schon lange nichts mehr in dem nur Briefe schreibt , da muss man handeln , z.b Gerichtlich  . gegen vorgehen  oder andere Maßnahmen ...
"Killerspiele" ich sehe das ma aus einer anderen Sichtweise:
bauen u,a, auch Aggressionen ab, 
(wie beim Sport z.b.), 
wenn man sich am PC austoben und abreagieren kann, wo bei keiner zu schaden kommt ! 
und es kommt auf die Person Gruppe an, die so was spielt, 
also das Index  von Killerspielen auf 18 J hoch setzten wäre zweckmäßiger , weil Kinder und Jugendliche meinst Speil und Ernst nicht immer auseinander halten können , weil die Reife fehlt .
Der beste Beweis ist das Killerspielen auch Personen Gruppen zocken die 20 oder 30 Jahre  alt sind da gab es noch nie ein Chaos danach.


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

@heroe

Oh, ... na erschreckend ist eher dass dieser Gedanke einem Sportschützen nicht in den Sinn kommt.

Wir leben nicht in einer idealen Welt, und teil dieser Unvollkommenheit ist ebend auch,
 dass Kinder und Jugendliche untereinander, teilweise grausam miteinander umgehen.
Der Hass auf die eigene Schule den wir in allen Fällen gesehen haben, kommt ja nicht von ungefähr.

@moe
Klar waren sie ausgebildet, denn sie hatten Umgang mit realen Waffen.
In keinem Fall, waren die Täter völlig unbeleckte Knaben, die noch nie zuvor ne echte Waffe in ihren Händen gehabt haben.

Nicht jeder war im Schützenverein, aber es braucht auch nicht viel um das schießen zu erlernen.

Es geht beim erlernen des Umgangs mit einer Waffe, in erster Linie darum, den Respekt vor dem Ding abzulegen,
 wenn diese Hürde genommen ist, dann ist der rest nur eine Frage der Geduld, richtigen Atmung und das Wissen um den Haltepunkt der eigenen Waffe, um zutreffen.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wir leben nicht in einer idealen Welt, und teil dieser Unvollkommenheit ist ebend auch...


... alle Leute über einen Kamm zu scherren und zu Tätern zu machen.

Genauso könnte man schreiben :
Die Spieler sind süchtig nach Egoshooter und Gewaltspiele - schließlich haben sie per Post und per E-Mail die Leute mit Gewalt und Tot bedoht sollten die Spiele verboten werden.
Alle Egoshooter Spieler kommen ohne Ihre Spiele nicht mehr klar und fangen an wahrlos zu morden.


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

umgang mit waffen zu haben kann man nicht einfach mit der ausbildung im umgang mit waffen gleichsetzen. 
zur ausbildung gehört schon einiges mehr, z.b. den respekt vor der waffe eben nicht zu verlieren, das ist ein wesentliches element. wer nämlich den respekt vor der waffe verliert, der macht solchen umfug wie einen amoklauf.

genau darum geht es, zu wissen, was eine waffe anrichten kann, sie aber nicht dazu zu verwenden, anderen zu schaden, also respekt vor der waffe zu haben und den auch zu behalten.


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

@Freakless08

Aha, na erklär mir dochmal warum sie nicht im nächsten Supermarkt ihre Opfer gesucht haben.
Oder im Schwimmbad oder im Rathaus oder irgendeinem anderen öffentlichen Platz mit vielen Menschen.

@moe 
Das hat ja beim Typen in Erfurt offenbar komplett versagt, dieser erzieherische Ansatz des Sportschützen, den du meinst.


----------



## moe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

weil sie ihre zeit als schüler logischerweise hauptsächlich in der schule verbracht haben, also die schule mit ihrem problemen assoziieren.
außerdem haben sie dort positiven oder negativen kontakt zu menschen und können sich deswegen ihre opfer "aussuchen". 
sie schießen ja nicht grundlos auf irgendwen. ein grund könnte zum beispiel sein, dass sie gemobbt wurden oder sich von den lehrern schlecht behandelt gefühlt haben. also haben sie dort jemanden, an dem sie sich "rächen" können.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Freakless08
> 
> Aha, na erklär mir dochmal warum sie nicht im nächsten Supermarkt ihre Opfer gesucht haben.
> Oder im Schwimmbad oder im Rathaus oder irgendeinem anderen öffentlichen Platz mit vielen Menschen.


Dann erkläre du mir mal warum alle Sportschützen nicht Amok gelaufen sind da diese ja (deiner Meinung nach) keine oder eine sehr geringe Hemschwelle haben und beim kleinsten Stress um sich ballern.

Warum rennen die (ehemaligen) Bundeswehrsoldaten nicht alle Amok, schließlich haben diese (mal) ihren Dienst an der Waffe (gehabt) und dadurch die Hemschwelle abgebaut.


----------



## geo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich verstehe die Sportschützen genau so wie die Spieler, nur muß man auch sagen, das Spiele ansich niemals jemanden umbringen können und das kann eine Waffe durchaus.
Waffen gehören unter Verschluß und zwar so das man zu Hause keine mehr haben darf. Im Vereinsheim einen Fetten Schrank hin und gut gesichert dann sinkt schon mal das Risiko das die Waffen in falsche Hände gelangen.
Ich frage mich sowieso ob man nicht mit einem Luftgewehr genau so gut seinen Spaß haben kann, aber da ich nichts von Waffen halte, kann ich auch nicht wirklich neutral sein oder Vergleiche ziehen.
Wenn es nach mir ginge könnten alle Waffen eingeschmolzen werden, ich brauch die Dinger nicht.
Klar das kann ein nicht Spieler auch sagen stampft die Games ein.
Nur wie gesagt das Spiel kann niemandem weh tun, eine Schußwaffe kann das.


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

um hugo mal etwas zu unterstützen in der sportschützen debatte... ^^

was haben sportschützen und zocker gemein (beim egoshooter spielen und auf der schießbahn)? richtig: sie schießen auf ziele.

was haben beide gruppierungen noch gemeinsam? zum bsp, das man eben nicht alle über einen kamm scheren kann. der überwiegende teil ist vernünftig und psychisch stabil bla blubb. in beiden lagern gibt es aber natürlich auch ein paar schwache elemente. bei den sportschützen zumindest im umfeld.

ok, bleiben wir bei diesem "umfeld"-beispiel, da es wohl sehr viel näher bei der realität liegt. stellen wir uns nun alle mal vor, ein zocker hat nen kind und ein sportschütze hat ein kind. um dieses kind (was selber nicht das tut, was der vater tut - deswegen "umfeld") dreht es sich jetzt. beide kinder wurden gemobbt/gehänselt, fertig gemacht und generell ist die schule ein ort, an den sie nur sehr ungern denken. beide ham jetz nen knacks weg und wollen sich rächen. welche mittel stehen nun den beiden zur verfügung?

der eine kann sich beim vatter anne möhre hocken, sich mit maus un tastatur bewaffnet in den kampf werfen und mit bissl glück kann er die bösen von der schule wenigstens virtuell erwischen ^^ und der junge des sportschützen? wir brauchen hier glaube ich nicht weiter zu reden oder?

was hugo meint, denk ich mal, ist einfach nur, das bei selben gefahrenpotential (warscheinlichkeit, das aus dieser "gruppe" einer amok läuft) einfach ein ungemein anders gewichtetes resultat möglich ist. während aus der zocker riege a) die anschaffung einer waffe schonmal ne hürde ist, ist dieser auch völlig ungeübt mit waffen. wie im film einhändig schräg gehalten und lässig abgedückt - bäm musser aufpassen, das er das ding ned ins gesicht bekommt. und ob er so überhaupt was trifft is fraglich.

beim sportschützenkind aber sieht das schon minimal anders aus. dadurch, das die waffe zuhause gelagert werden darf, ist immer ein risiko vorhanden, das knirpsi da ran kommt. kinder sind erfinderisch ^^ also diese erste hürde ist schonmal weit weniger schlimm. zudem hat der sohn bestimmt schon öfters mal gesehn, wie papa schießt (oder mama ^^). dann vllt paar gespräche mitbekommen oder belauscht und so das ein oder andere erfahren. in heimlichen situationen oder ganz offiziell sich schonma mit der waffe vertraut gemacht, das gewicht gespürt usw. die - auch hier völlig ungeübten - vorbedingungen sind ganz andere mit viel verheerenderen folgen.

und das ist glaube ich DER kritikpunkt hierbei. und unberechtigt wöllt ich den hier nicht nennen...


----------



## Hugo78 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Dann erkläre du mir mal warum alle Sportschützen nicht Amok gelaufen sind da diese ja (deiner Meinung nach) keine oder eine sehr geringe Hemschwelle haben und beim kleinsten Stress um sich ballern.
> 
> Warum rennen die (ehemaligen) Bundeswehrsoldaten nicht alle Amok, schließlich haben diese (mal) ihren Dienst an der Waffe (gehabt) und dadurch die Hemschwelle abgebaut.



Wo steht das ich sowas behaupte?
Ich hab nur zusätzlich zu dem was Maschine311 geschrieben hat, noch was ergänzt.



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Maschine311
> Deine Sicht teile ich so auch.
> 
> Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.



  ... und wie ich schon dargelgt hab, sind für mich diese Taten Racheakte gewesen.
moe scheint dies ja auch erkannt zuhaben.

Rache nimmt man im Affekt oder plant man im vorraus.
Affekt liegt nicht vor, bleibt also die Planung.

Und ohne Zugriff auf echte Waffen mit dennen man schnell und distanziert töten kann, und so auch einen Eindruck von Überlegenheit erhält, wären diese Taten wohl kaum passiert.
Natürlich kann man auch mit einen Schwert ect. losziehen, da wird man aber früher oder später von Leuten gestopt werden.
Es reicht dafür ein Stuhl oder was anderes, stabiles womit man sich zur Wehr setzen kann.
Kurz der Bedrohungsfaktor ist kleiner, als mit einer Schußwaffe.

Klar rennt niemand rum und erschießt einfach so Menschen nur weil er Schütze ist, hab ich auch nie behauptet, aber Jugendliche die warum auch immer einen Hass auf ihr Umfeld entwickelt haben und Zugriff auf echte Schußwaffen, sind durchaus gefährdet, da mach ich mir überhaupt keine Illusionen.

Im Einsatz, haben sich die Kameraden auch nicht gegenseitig erschossen, weil sie kein Hass aufeinander hatten, und selbst wenn es mal zu einer Prügelei kam, waren alle Beteiligten geistig schon so weit, dass sie ebend nicht zu ihrer Dienstwaffe gegriffen haben.
Aber dafür muss man halt auch etwas älter sein.

Waffen gehören nicht in Kinderhände.
Luftgewehre & Paintball ok, aber keine 9mm oder 7,62x51.
In der Bundeswehr lernt man den Umgang damit noch früh genug.

@DarkMo
So schauts aus.


----------



## Freakless08 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> der eine kann sich beim vatter anne möhre hocken, sich mit maus un tastatur bewaffnet in den kampf werfen und mit bissl glück kann er die bösen von der schule wenigstens virtuell erwischen ^^ und der junge des sportschützen? wir brauchen hier glaube ich nicht weiter zu reden oder?


Der geht drausen spielen, da die Waffe im Waffenschrank sicher beim Erziehungsberechtigten verstaut ist, da dies die Pflicht des Sportschützen ist die Waffe sicher zu lagern.


----------



## Bauer87 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich finde nicht, dass Sportschützen und Computerspieler mit dem Finger aufeinander zeigen sollten. Gerade solche angeheizten Diskussionsrunden zeigen doch, dass dass beide Gruppen offenbar eher besonnen auf Anschuldigungen reagieren. Ich habe hier noch keine persönlichen Beleidigungen oder andere gröbere verbale Gewalt erkannt. In einem anderen Milieu hätten die Streitparteien wahrscheinlich schon ihre Messer gezückt.

Ich bin zwar kein Fan von Waffen, doch beim Schießen muss man sich klar konzentrieren, Nervosität und Anspannung abwerfen und sich beruhigen. Mit zu viel Anspannung würde man die Zielscheibe nicht treffen: Eine einen Millimeter schräg gehaltene Waffe führt zu mehreren Zentimetern, die man das Ziel verfehlt. (Das kann man ausrechnen, ich habe da keine Erfahrung.)

Ebenso gibt es Studien (z.B. aktuell von Ferguson), die belegen, dass Spieler von gewalthaltigen Games nicht etwa gewaltbereiter, sondern im Gegenteil frustrationstolleranter werden. Beide Hobbys führen also im Regelfall zu Stressabbau und mehr Gelassenheit.


----------



## Schurkensalat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Wenn die Lösung so einfach wäre, wie es in solchen Diskussionen den Anschein hat: "Verbietet alle Waffen" bzw. Varianten davon, dann freue ich mich schon, Lösungen für folgende Probleme zu hören:
> 4'000 Tote im Strassenverkehr
> 6'000 Tote durch Haushaltsunfälle
> 250 Tote durch Arbeitsunfälle
> X Tote durch sogenannte "Familiendramen"


----------



## hardwarekäufer (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Man kann das so einfach nicht über einen Kamm scheren.

Wären die Hinterbliebenen des Amoklauf's wirklich zu einer Entscheidung befähigt, so würde man sie als "befangen" bezeichnen. Dass die das ganze emotional anders wahrnehmen und darstellen sollte nicht wundern.



> Und wer die stärkste Wählergruppe in einer immer älter werdenen Gesellschaft ist, zumal in der die Jungen zur größten Gruppe der "coolen" Nichtwähler gehören, muss ich hoffenlich nicht weiter ausführen.


Tja du vergisst leider, dass die Zahl derer zunimmt die als Kinder mit dem Computer gespielt haben und WISSEN worum es geht.
Die "Alten Menschen" die nichts mit einem PC anfangen können und sich mit der Thematik auch nicht wirklich befassen können sterben aus.
Bald wird jeder von Kleinauf mit dem PC zu tun gehabt haben.

Ich kenne viele die ab und zu ein "Killerspiel" oder "Ballerspiel" zocken, aber kenne auch die Eltern und da kann ich nur sagen, dass die Eltern korrekt damit umgehen. Sie fragen sich zwar was die Kinder spielen, aber haben auch ein Auge darauf und haben sogar schon selbst mal ne Runde "gezockt" damit sie mal sehen womit sich ihr Kind beschäftigt.

Wenn Kinder aufgrund ihrer Erziehung oder des Umfeldes nicht in der Lage sind Computerspiel und Realität zu trennen, so ist das sicherlich nicht die Schuld des Computerspiels.




> Wenn die Lösung so einfach wäre, wie es in solchen Diskussionen den  Anschein hat: "Verbietet alle Waffen" bzw. Varianten davon, dann freue  ich mich schon, Lösungen für folgende Probleme zu hören:
> > 4'000 Tote im Strassenverkehr


Die meisten sterben durch Bäume und Geschwindigkeit. Also alle Bäume an den Straßen entfernen und Maximalgeschw. auf 30 km/h inner- und außerorts.


> > 6'000 Tote durch Haushaltsunfälle


Die meisten durch Strom oder Leitern.
Also Leitern verbieten, Deckenhöhe herabsetzen und die 220V durch 12V Gleichstrom ersetzen


> > 250 Tote durch Arbeitsunfälle


Arbeit verbieten - Grundsicherung einführen und Hartz4 erhöhen


> > X Tote durch sogenannte "Familiendramen"


Nachdem wir auch noch Zigaretten, Alkohol, Rockmusik und McDonalds verboten haben können wir uns die X Toten leisten.


----------



## TempestX1 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Tja du vergisst leider, dass die Zahl derer zunimmt die als Kinder mit dem Computer gespielt haben und WISSEN worum es geht.
> Die "Alten Menschen" die nichts mit einem PC anfangen können und sich mit der Thematik auch nicht wirklich befassen können sterben aus.
> Bald wird jeder von Kleinauf mit dem PC zu tun gehabt haben.


Den Generationenkonflikt gibt es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Wenn wir ein paar Jahre hinter uns haben (sagen wir mal + 20) werden wir dann vermutlich auch über die dann aktuelle Jugend den Kopf schütteln welche sich mit einer "neueren" Technik befassen.


----------



## Schurkensalat (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Es hat überhaupt nichts mit Waffenzugriff oder Killerspielen zu tun. Die Ironie ist doch, dass die Diskussion sich nur um die "sichtbaren" Amokläufer dreht. Will sagen: Da haben einige Menschen eine extreme innere Notlage und wählen als Ausweg die totale Destruktion, sowohl ihres Umfelds als auch von sich selbst. Das sind die, die wir sehen. Was machen eigentlich alle die, welche keinen Zugang zu Waffen haben? Gibt es die nicht? Oder bleibt denen als Destruktion nur sie selbst? 
Statt über Auswege aus dieser Notlage zu diskutieren, wird darüber gesprochen, wie wir die Sichtbaren entfernen können, denn nur das wird erreicht, wenn wir ihnen die Waffen oder die Ballerspiele oder beides wegnehmen.


----------



## heroe (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich möchte mal mein persönliches Schlußwort halten, ein paar Fakten da lassen und dann wieder verschwinden....

Deutschland hat ein sehr restrektives Waffengesetz. Vor dem persönlichem Besitz hat der Gesetzgeber große Hürden aufgebaut. Für Sportschützen sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

Mindesalter für Kleinkaliber: 18 Jahre
Mindesalter für Großkaliber: 21 Jahre

_(btw. wenn ihr beim Bund seid, bekommt ihr Großkalibrige, Vollautomatische Handfeuerwaffen in die Hand gedrückt, auch wenn ihr noch nicht 21 seid. Trotzdem bleibt ihr gleichzeitig als Sportschütze u. 21 auf KK fixiert,..... geil nicht?)_

Man muss Mitglied eines Schießsportlichen Vereines sein, dessen Dachverband ein, nach §15 annerkanter Schießsportverband ist.

Man muss min. 1 Jahr Mitglied dieses Vereins sein und regelmäßig trainieren. Weiterhin muss eine Sachkundeprüfung abgelegt werden und immer wieder das regelmäßige Training, Training, Training. 
Um das regelmäßige Training belegen zu können, muss vielerorts auch noch ein persönliches Schießbuch geführt werden, was dann irgendwann bei der Waffenbehörde, bzw. dem Verband vorgelegt werden muss. Ist regional unterschiedlich
Nur wenn diese Vorgaben erfüllt sind, bekommt man ein sogenanntes "Bedürfnis" bescheinigt, womit man dann eine, in der Sportordnung zugelassene, Waffe beantragen kann.
Nicht jede Waffe ist automatisch für Sportschützen erwerbbar. Was genau geht, ergibt sich aus den zu schießenden Disziplinen. (In der Regel gibts z.B. keine Kurzwaffen mit Läufen unter 4 Zoll.)

Wenn man alles zusammen hat, darf man einen Antrag stellen und wird dann von der Behörde regelrecht durchleuchtet. Selbst die zuständige Polizeidienststelle deines Wohnortes wird abgefragt. Ebenso die Flensburger Kartei für Verkehrssünder wird herangezogen und z.B. eine einzige Trunkenheitsfahrt reicht, um als "Unzuverlässig" zu gelten. In dem Fall bekommt man dann natürlich keine Eisen.

Wenn man bis jetzt alle Hürden erklommen hat und endlich seine eigene Waffe in den Händen hält, kommen die nächsten Vorschriften. Eben die Vorschriften der Aufbewahrung.
Die sind ziemlich eindeutig und haben teure Folgen, denn ein geeigneter Waffenschrank geht meist in mehre Hundert Euro.

Gleichzeitig verliert man aber auch ein paar Bürgerrechte, wie z.B. das Recht auf die "Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung". Artikel 13 Grundgesetz ist für Waffenbesitzer quasi ausgehebelt, weil die zuständigen Sachbearbeiter der jeweiligen Behörden, im Grunde jederzeit kontrollieren dürfen, ob die Waffen auch korrekt aufbewahrt werden.

Witzig nicht? Bei jedem Straftäter benötigt man einen Hausdurchsuchungsbeschluß, nur bei gesetzestreuen Waffenbesitzer darf man so rein....... 

Im Übrigen wird man später auch nochmals überprüft und zwar ohne, das man das eventuell erfährt. Auch bekommt man im zuständigen Einwohnermeldeamt einen Vermerk in der Akte, das man Waffen besitzt. Das dient natürlich nur dem einfacheren Datenaustausch zum Nutzen des Bürgers wenn er mal umzieht............, ein Schelm, wer böses denkt. 

Das Waffengesetz ist scharf genug. Man kann einen zum Tode verurteilten auch nicht zweimal hinrichten. 
Wichtig ist nur, dass das bestehende Gesetz richtig umgesetzt und angewandt wird. 

Hätte Tim Kretschmers Vater die Pistole korrekt weggeschlossen, hätte es vielleicht keinen Amoklauf gegeben......


----------



## DarkMo (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

ja, das hatte ich bei mir vergessen. danke für die ausführliche aufführung, so genau hätt ichs nur vermuten und hoffen können ^^

in beiden lagern gibts natürlich auch sicherungsmaßnahmen - die beim schützen sind natürlich um einiges drastischer (usk vs teilweise bürgerrechte verlieren ^^). aber auch hier greift eben wieder meine anmerkung: was, wenn die nicht greifen? niemand kann alles kontrollieren. viel so müsste es sein, so sollte es gemacht werden, wenn nich gibts bös auffe pfoten bla blubb hilft alles nix, wenn in der einen unbedachten sekunde ein unglück passiert. sowas sin immer nur maßnahmen, um das schlimmste möglichst zu vermeiden, einen komplett ausschluss kann man natürlich nie garantieren.

aber da is eben auch wieder dieser unterschied. wenn ein 14jähriger von nem 18jährigen alk/zigaretten/brutale filme/spiele bekommt, dann nutzt alle regelung nix mehr. aber mehr als mit der spielepackung schmeissen (gut, dank dem steam ruß nichma mehr das ^^) is da nich an gewaltpotential. fällt nem labilen persönchen aber irgendwie geartet ne waffe in die hand - tjo...

was ich bei der letzten diskussion schonmal ansprach: ich weis eh ned, wieso man die dinger überhaupt zuhause aufbewahren soll/können darf. man darf doch eh nur aufm schießstand damit ballern. gebühren kosten die vereine sicherlich eh, kann man gleich equippment und wachpersonal von bezahlen (ob mer nu für 200€ oder was weis ich nen waffenschrank kauft oder 5€ mehr im monat abdrückt is au latte). dann sin die dinger in professionellem gewahrsam, keiner kommt ran und kann sich mal versucht fühlen seinem kleinen die mal in die hand zu legen. wer unbedingt sammlerstücke zuhause haben möchte, der soll das können, aber nur funktionsuntüchtig gemachte waffen. die dazu entfernte teile können ja auch wieder im schützenhaus aufbewahrt werden, das man die dann auch mal schießen kann dort undm an nich nur nen stück entwertetes altmetall da rumliegen hat.

wieso geht sone regelung nich? waffen in privaten händen sind meiner meinung nach einfach ein zu großes risiko. aber ich verstehe natürlich auch, das man den leuten dieses hobby nich einfach wegnehmen kann, aber das sollte mit soeiner regelung ja kompfortabel gelöst sein.


----------



## nyso (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Wieso sollte man denen das Hobby nicht wegnehmen dürfen, uns Zockern aber schon?


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

deswegen sag ich das ja. ich wöllt meins nich weggenommen bekommen und genauso wollen andere ihrs auch nich weggenommen bekommen. aber aus meiner sicht besteht eben ein himmelweiter unterschied in der gefährlichkeit des hobbies, daher sind die drastischeren maßnahmen durchaus verständlich und meine vorschläge gingen ja sogar noch weiter. aber aus meiner sicht der dinge, ist die regelung nur enger, der nutzen sollte sich dadurch an sich nicht eingrenzen, dam man ja hoffentlich eh ned ausserhalb des schießstandes ballern darf ^^ un die wummen vor ort zu lagern hat eben die vorteile, das man sie nich transportieren muss und für eine möglichst sichere aufbewahrung zuhause sorgen muss. das sind immerhin potentielle schwachstellen im sicherungssystem, wie ich finde.


----------



## kuki122 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Man sollte es weder den Spielern noch den Sportschützen wegnehmen.

Eine einfache Verschärfung der Gesetze bringt aber sicherlich nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Wenn ein 13 Jähriger heute ein Spiel haben will, was ihm nicht verkauf wird, dann kriegt er es eben über seinen 16 Jährigen Freund, dem Bruder, oder seine Mutter kauft es ihm (Oft genug erlebt!)

Verschärfte Kontrollen der Waffenbesitzer, welche die Waffe zu Hause lagern, würde finanziell und organisatorisch wohl viel zu aufwendig sein, zudem wird es keiner verhindern können, dass der Vater dem Sohn mal kurz die Waffe in die Hand gibt - dies ist einfach unmöglich.

Waffen sollten außerhalb des Privatlebens bleiben und nur unter Verschluss für ausgebildete und geprüfte Schützen erreichbar sein - so können sie nicht in falsche Hände geraten!


Aber wie DarkMo schon sagt, wo liegt der Sinn darin, die Waffe zu Hause zu lagern, wenn sie außerhalb des Vereins sowieso nicht benutzt werden darf?

Wie auch schon erwähnt sterben jährlich tausende bei Autounfällen, warum wird hier nicht NFS o.Ä an den Branger gestellt?

Dort "gewöhnt man sich ja schließlich an das Fahrverhalten", es bilden sich "Gedankenrillen" im Kopf welche besagen... "Du musst rasen, du bist es nicht anders gewohnt".
Ich denke, dass dies ebenso quatsch wäre wie die aktuelle Diskussion über "Killerspiele".

Ich glaube kaum, dass wenn jemand auch den ganzen Tag nichts anderes tut als "Killerspiele" zu spielen, nicht runterrennt und ein Massaker macht.

Einen goldenen Weg wird es nicht geben, sobald diese Spiele und Sportvereine verboten wären, wird es weiterhin solche Taten geben, ebenso etwas, was dafür Verantwortlich gemacht wird!


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Das was ich an diesem Thema so toll finde, die meinsten hier haben keine Ahnung davon. Das sollte jetzt keine Beleidigung sein.

Ja ich spiele Egoshooter. Recht gern sogar und ja ich hatte in meiner Kindheit Amoktendenzen denen ich aber zum glück nicht nachgegangen bin.
Das lag weniger an meiner Erziehung als vielmehr an dem Umfeld welches mich ausgegrenzt hat.

Das hat in der frühen schulzeit begonnen und zog sich über die jahre hinweg bis zu seinem höhepunkt in der 9ten Klasse. Da wurden die Mobbingattacken so heftig, dass ich echt an einen Amoklauf gedacht habe. Ja ihn mir sogar schon bildlich vorgestellt habe. Das schlimme ist eigentlich, dass einen die Lehrer nicht auffangen oder es einfach nicht sehen wollen.
Wäre ich damals an eine Waffe rangekommen, kann ich nicht genau sagen was passiert wäre. Jedoch taten sich recht schnell Zweifel auf und ich wollte mich nicht wegen solchen A**is umbringen.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele von euch das wirklich nachvollziehen können aber das sind sicher die wenigsten und viele sind vllt auch Verursacher solcher emotionaler Zustände.

So... Keine angst, diese Phase ist vorbei und ich bin vllt. einer der sensibelsten Menschen die ich neben meiner Mutter kenne. 

@Schurkensalat

Ich bin dann wohl einer der, die nicht an Waffen gekommen ist. Ich hätte mir auch mehr unterstützung gewünscht. Jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich selbst nicht zu jemanden gegangen wäre, jedoch sieht man soetwas einem kind an - Wenn man bereit ist hinzuschauen.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Hey hat einer Lust bei diesem Aktionsbündnis anzurufen und die zur Sau zu machen, oder sie auf an ein Statement zum Brief zu erinnern?


----------



## rouki999 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Also ich will auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben ... ich finde das verschärfen der Gesetze und verbieten von Gewaltspielen vollkommenen Quatsch ...

Überall wo das vorkam, liefen die Leute selbst nicht richtig rund.
Ich habe auch Kenntnis von Großkaliberwaffen und schieße natürlich auch damit. Allerdings aus beruflichen Gründen. Ja ich zocke auch für mein Leben gern. Aber mal im Ernst ich würde nicht mal in den blödesten Träumen auf die Idee kommen Amok zu laufen. 

Damals in unserer Berufsschule ... ich hab IT´ler gelernt ... da waren 100erte die die Spiele jeden Tag gezockt ham und davon ist auch bloß keiner jemals auf den Sinn gekommen Amok zu laufen.

Dort wo das geschieht ist schon im vorhinein einiges schief gelaufen ... wie die Eltern die die Waffen nicht weggeschlossen haben ... was ich echt nicht verstehen kann ... weils halt echt keine Spielzeuge sind. Die Leute ham sich Sozial teilweise voll ausgegränzt oder wurden ausgegränzt usw.

Des Weiteren kann man nie sagen das ein Computerspieler in der Lage ist ne Waffe zu bedienen und dann auch damit zu treffen. Da gehört schon Übung dazu. Man kann nicht einfach jemanden ne Waffe in die Hand drücken und sagen triff damit ... der wird sonst wohin schießen ... aber nicht das treffen, was er treffen soll. Mir kann auch keiner sagen, das man schießen mit nem PC spielen tranieren kann ... vielleicht die Reflexe, aber bestimmt nicht den Umgang mit ner echten Waffe.

Ich finde die Politiker sollten an anderen Stellen die Problematik suchen und nicht an der einfachsten Stelle anfangen, selbst wenn sie es verbieten ... es wird trotzdem die Spiele geben und die werden trotzdem gespielt. Bestes Beispiel sind doch die Raubkopien ... mal ehrlich mit dem Verbot konnten Sie es ein wenig eindämen, aber es gibt trotzdem noch die das genug die das machen.


----------



## Schurkensalat (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

@MysticBinary
Das genau meinte ich.
Edit: Natürlich geht ein Kind/Jugendlicher nicht einfach hin und klopft an und sagt: Ich brauch Hilfe. Dafür sind dann ja die Erwachsenen da, die Situation zu erfassen und dem Kind/Jugendlichen zu helfen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Leider passiert das in den seltesten Fällen, dass ein Erwachsener (zu dem ich ja auch zähle) das verhalten eines Kindes richtig einschätzt. Das wird wohl eine krankheit der Menschen sein nicht hinter die fassade von kindern zu schauen sondern nur das offensichtliche zu sehen.

Ich denke auch, dass die Hinterbliebenen gerne jemanden die schuld geben wollen und da fällt das mit den Spielen einfach. Aber selbst da wird sich nichts an der "heufigkeit" von Amokläufen ändern, denn Spiele/Filme/Musik sind nicht die Ursache. Dann müssten wir ja auch Autorennspiele verbieten, bei den Viele Verkehrstoten im Jahr. Oder sogar Sex, bei den viele Geschlechtskrankheiten.


----------



## xEbo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Ich kann MysticBinary vollkommen nachvollziehen, da ich ähnliche Situationen und wahrscheinlich auch ähnliche Gedanken hatte.

Leider kann ich keinem zustimmen dass die Erziehung schuld ist. Kinder sind Monster, vorallem im Umgang miteinander. Die Welt verroht in meinen Augen auch nicht, das ist einfach nur die Wiederkehrende Diskussion um Wandel die jede Generation durchsteht. Einer hat hier im Thread schon Jazz/Rock etc. genannt. Klassicher Fall von Generationenkonflikt.

Die Verschärfung vom Waffengesetz bring mMn garnichts da die Amokläufer immer irgendwie an ihre Waffen gekommen sind. Sei es durch fahrlässigkeit des Vaters oder durch den Erwerb auf dem Schwarzmarkt. Columbine wurde hier noch nicht herangezogen. Die beiden Amokschützen haben sich ihre Waffen (afaik) selbst besorgt. Da wird mir auch jeder zustimmen dass vollautomatische Waffen wie die benutzten Tec9s garantiert nicht in Privathände gehören.

Genauso will ich keinen Sportschützen verteufeln. Ich habe selbst schon als Kind Waffen abgefeuert, im Zuge eines Ferienprogramms als Schnupperveranstaltung unseres lokalen Schützenvereins (Luftgewehr, KK und 9mm). 
Schießen macht Spaß keine Frage. Dennoch denke dass die psychischen Veränderungen durch den Umgang mit Schusswaffen als eher klein Einzustufen sind. Sehr viel wichtiger bei allen Amokläufen sind die Motive, nach denen aber nicht mehr gefragt wird. Die Schuldigen stehen im Fall Winnenden anscheinend schon längst fest:
Der fahrlässige Vater,
die verrohende Erziehung und zu guter Letzt die Killerspiele (und auch Rock). Errinert sich noch jemand an die Denunzierung von Marilyn Manson? Der war der Bumann nach Columbine, weil eben seine Musik bei den Tätern gefunden wurde.

Einen Amoklauf in irgendeiner Weise, nur einer Ursache zuzuschreiben ist schlichtweg falsch. Genauso werden hier Autounfälle etc. herangezogen. Noch keiner hat hier die Selbstmordrate bei Jugendlichen auch nur genannt. Ich muss leider zugeben dass ich persönlich diese auch nicht kenne.
Ein Sprichwort sagt aber dass man die Gesundheit einer Gesellschaft anhand ihrer Selbstmordrate bestimmen kann. In dieser Selbstmordrate sind sicher auch einige Menschen enthalten, die, wenn sie die Möglichkeit gehabt hätten, zu einer Waffe gegriffen hätten und nicht nur ihr eigenes Leben beendet hätten.

Bevor ich es vergesse: Warum spielen die meißten Amokläufer? Mmn weil sie im realen Leben nicht die Bestätigung bekommen wie sie es durch ein Spiel bekommen. Andere betreiben aus dem Grund Sport oder versuchen gut in der Schule oder im Job Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## SmileMonster (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Es nerft, anstatt uns weiter Spalten zu lassen (Killerspielespieler ja -nein, lings - recht u.s.w.) sollte mann doch eher mal gemeinsamm unsere Gesellschaftlichen Probleme anpacken. Und hallo wir Diskutieren hier über SPIELE haben wir nicht ganz andere Probleme. Eltern die durch 2 Jobs ihre Kinder nicht mehr sehn ist da nur ein Beispiel. Und indem unsere tolle Regierung sich wiedermal Hauptsächlich an den Schwachen wie Kinder, Behinderte und Geringverdienern bedient und gleichzeitig die Bevölkerung gegeneinander aufhetzt wird sich auch wahnsinnig viel ändern.
Kommt mal klar Merkel und co. es verhungern mehr Kinder in Deutschland als ich Schulen umgenietet werden.
@Tropic: Trozdem gut geschrieben der Brief an Winenten
MfG Smile


----------



## Jet-Storm (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

wieviele menschen laufen amok jedes jahr ? ich hab keine ahnung, aber es dürften einige sein ! es laufen bestimmt jedes jahr zig bänker, börsenbroker, putzfrauen oder was weiss ich amok, werden diese berufe verboten ? naja, evtl. ist mein vergleich ein bischen weit daher geholt...kA ! ich kann mir vorstellen das 1 von 50.000.000 zockern durch css etc. animiert wird zu solchen taten, aber ich kann mir genau so vorstellen das es viele gibt die in css ihren alltagsstress "abbauen" und ohne css amok laufen würden xD ! genau so wie es wahrscheinlich mehr vergewaltigungen geben würde wenn es keine prostituierten gäbe...

es wird immer ein paar gestörte geben die amok laufen werden, so bitter es ist ! da helfen auch keine verbote ! wer weiss wieviele css spieler amok laufen werden das game verboten wird !


----------



## DarkMo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



xEbo schrieb:


> Die Verschärfung vom Waffengesetz bring mMn garnichts da die Amokläufer  immer irgendwie an ihre Waffen gekommen sind. Sei es durch  fahrlässigkeit des Vaters oder durch den Erwerb auf dem Schwarzmarkt.  Columbine wurde hier noch nicht herangezogen. Die beiden Amokschützen  haben sich ihre Waffen (afaik) selbst besorgt. Da wird mir auch jeder  zustimmen dass vollautomatische Waffen wie die benutzten Tec9s  garantiert nicht in Privathände gehören.


amiland kannste aber au ned mit deutschland vergleichen. da bruchste bloß nen omchen überfallen un hast ne ak  dramatisiertes bsp, aber ich denke, du weisst was ich meine. und gesetze verschärfen, so wie ich es vorschlug, hat sicher nen effekt: man machts den leuten schwerer. wieviele amokläufe könnte man verhindern, wenn einfach nur die gelegenheit dazu nich so gegeben wäre? wieviele die keinen ausm schützenverein oder so kennen wären amok gelaufen, wären sie an ne wumme gekommen?

mein persönlicher schluss: kommste nich ans "werkzeug", fängste auch ned mim "bauen" an.


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Also der eine Amokläufer hatte sich doch Stabgranaten und Brandbomben selbst gebaut, weil er keine scharfen Waffen bekommen hatte, oder?

Ganz nebenbei, ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, dass wir eine Selbstmordrate von über 11.000 pro Jahr haben. Allerdings mit einer gewaltigen Dunkelziffer. Wer weiß z.B. ob jemand versehentlich gegen den Baum fuhr, oder einfach keinen Bock mehr hatte?


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> was haben sportschützen und zocker gemein (beim egoshooter spielen und auf der schießbahn)? richtig: sie schießen auf ziele.
> 
> kinder sind erfinderisch ^^



ich glaub jetzt eher weniger, dass ein kind so erfinderisch sein kann, einen waffenschrank ohne schlüssel / code zu öffnen.



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht, dass Sportschützen und Computerspieler mit dem Finger aufeinander zeigen sollten.
> ...doch beim Schießen muss man sich klar konzentrieren, Nervosität und Anspannung abwerfen und sich beruhigen. Mit zu viel Anspannung würde man die Zielscheibe nicht treffen: Eine einen Millimeter schräg gehaltene Waffe führt zu mehreren Zentimetern, die man das Ziel verfehlt. (Das kann man ausrechnen, ich habe da keine Erfahrung.)



genau so ist es.




heroe schrieb:


> Vor dem persönlichem Besitz hat der Gesetzgeber große Hürden aufgebaut.
> 
> Gleichzeitig verliert man aber auch ein paar Bürgerrechte, wie z.B. das Recht auf die "Unverletzlichkeit der Wohnung"
> 
> Das Waffengesetz ist scharf genug.



so ist es. es ist extrem schwer, ala jugendlicher / junger erwachsener an waffen zu kommen, außerdem ist es durch training und die bürokratie ziemlich teuer.

das mit dem bürgerrecht stimmt allerdings so nicht ganz. die können nicht einfach so reinkommen, damuss man schon "ja" sagen, sonst dürfen die das auch nicht.


btw: was ist eigentlich mit dem mädchen, was mit diversen messern, dolchen und brandsätzen einen amoklauf an ihrer schule machen wollte? hat das eigentlich irgendwer mitgekriegt? das kam nicht mal in den nachrichten!!


----------



## nyso (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Na dann sag mal Nein wenn die dich kontrollieren wollen
Die Waffe ist dann sicher schneller weg als dir lieb ist^^


----------



## xEbo (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



DarkMo schrieb:


> wieviele die keinen ausm schützenverein oder so kennen wären amok gelaufen, wären sie an ne wumme gekommen?
> 
> mein persönlicher schluss: kommste nich ans "werkzeug", fängste auch ned mim "bauen" an.



Daher sind wir einer Meinung dass Waffen nicht zwingend in Privathände gehören. Dennoch denke ich dass es mit einer Verschärfung des Waffenbesitzrechts nicht das eigentliche Problem angegangen ist. Am Waffenrecht rumdoktorn halte ich eher für Aktionismus und keine Hilfe für die Leute die einen Amoklauf planen. 
Letzendlich wird jeder, der wirklich eine Waffe haben will und zudem noch bereit ist Geld für eine solche zu bezahlen definitiv eine bekommen.
Ich stimme dir aber zu dass eine Verschärfung des Waffenbesitzrechts und eine sichere Aufbewahrung der Waffen durchaus ein guter Ansatz ist um Leute davon abzuhalten Schusswaffen gegen weiche Ziele zu richten.
Nur denke ich muss man auch alle weiteren Aspekte in Betracht ziehen und da denke ich hat das Waffenbesitzrecht eher eine untergeordnete Rolle gespielt.


----------



## moe (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

@nyso: ich hab erst meine waffensachkundeprüfung gemacht, ich weiß das. das kannst du mir schon glauben. 

bei uns war auch schon mal einer von den kontrolleuren zu hause. mein dad war beim arbeiten und der wollte sehen, wie die waffen (KK und luftgewehre) gelagert wurden. ich hab gesagt, ohne amtlichen bescheid kommt der hier nicht rein. daraufhin hat er mir nen bescheid unter die nase gehalten. dann hab ich ihn gezwungenermaßen reingelassen und ihm den schrank gezeigt. ich konnte/kann den nicht aufmachen, weil nur mein dad weiß, wo der schlüssel ist. das hat dem typ zwar nicht gepasst, aber er musste es hinnehmen, hat sein okay gegeben und ist gegangen.


@xEbo: jetzt stell dir mal vor, es wird in ein vereinsheim eingebrochen und es werden alle waffen geklaut, die in den panzerschänken sind, großkalibrige, kleinkaliebrige, lang- und kurzwaffen inklusive munition. was glaubst du, was dann los ist?
außerdem ist das finanziell nicht machbar. wer soll denn die ganzen schränke bezahlen und wo soll man die hinstellen? dafür gibt es auch nicht unbegrenzt platz.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

Warum die Waffen nicht zentral im Schiesssportverein gelagert werden?

Durch das restriktive Waffengesetz in Deutschland ist es relativ schwer an Waffen zu kommen.
Wenn irgendwo viele Waffen zentral gelagert werden OHNE dass große Sicherheitsvorrichtungen herrschen, dann lockt das Kriminelle an.
Es gab schon genug Einbrüche in Schiessvereine bei denen Waffen geklaut wurden.
Um das zu verhindern werden die Waffen zuhause aufbewahrt.

Es gibt kein Patentrezept. Ausser zB Munition und Waffen getrennt aufzubewahren.
Ich finde es logisch wenn ein Sportschütze seine Sportwaffen zuhause aufbewahrt - aber man könnte es gesetzlich verbieten Munition unter dem selben Dach aufzubewahren.
Zuhause muss die Waffe wirklich NICHT schussbereit sein.

Soviele unterschiedliche Kaliber gibt es nicht, als dass man sich nicht bei entsprechenden Turnieren oder Trainings vor Ort mit Munition versorgen könnte.


----------



## DarkMo (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

auch ein guter ansatz. ich kam da mit meiner "nicht einsatzfähige waffen zuhause lagerbar"-idee wohl auch in die richtung, aber an diese offensichtliche sache habsch ned gedacht. also ich sehe auch ein, dass das kein leichtes thema is. ich kenn mich wenig mit der materie aus, aber so kommt man ja in ne diskussion: einfach mal was in den raum stellen, an dem man rumdocktoren kann. ich hab meine idee in den raum gestellt mit meinen begründungen, ihr kommentiert und widerlegt oder bekräftigt das - daraus kann man lernen, schlüse ziehen und die ideen verfeinern *g*

aber ich denke im grunde auch, das das nich die wurzel des übels is. die generelle gewaltbereitschaft und das rumgemobbe an schulen sind sicher der grundauslöser. ein rundum glückliches und zufriedenes kind das spaß an der schule hat, wird sicher nich amok laufen. den kindern scheint garnich klar zu sein, was für bomben sie da heranzüchten und scharf machen >< aber gut, woher auch...


----------



## tm0975 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*

ich habe bis heute nicht verstanden, warum sie ausgerechnet computerspiele verbieten wollen. schußwaffen wären doch viel nahegelegener. aber das scheint ihnen nicht in den sinn zu kommen.

ps. 99,7% der serienkiller haben in ihrem leben schonmal butter gegessen. da könnte man doch auch ansetzen, oder?


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Juli 2010)

Das Ding ist ne moralische Kiste. Es gibt halt Leute, die meinen Computerspiele seien per se Kinderspiele und wollen einiges nicht in Kinderhänden sehen. Der Amoklauf-Hebel kommt da recht willkommen.

Dass man nicht nur das Werkzeug verbieten will, ist aber doch eher positiv. Doch Computerspiele haben erwiesenermaßen nichts mit realer Gewalt zu tun. Es sind sogar gänzlich unterschiedliche Gehirnregionen für reale und virtuelle Gewalt zuständig,  womit sämtliche Bahneneffekt-Gewöhnungs-Theorien schon mal für die Tonne sind. Man sollte lieber bei der Erziehung und dem gesellschaftlichen Miteinander ansetzen. (Letzteres ist übrigens das Gegenteil von gesellschaftlicher Spaltung, zum Beispiel durch Hetzkampagnen.) Der Waffen-Verbots-Ansatz dagegen ist so, als würdest du niemandem mehr beibringen, dass man in Geschäften nicht stiehlt, und stattdessen alles in Automaten packst: Dann kann schließlich auch keiner mehr klauen.

Die Lösung ist doch nicht, weiterhin Menschen in die Verzweiflung zu treiben und ihnen dann nur nicht das „Werkzeug“ zu geben. Der erstrebenswerte Zustand wäre doch viel eher, wenn jeder eine geladene Waffe unter dem Kopfkissen haben dürfte, aber nie eine abgefeuert wird. Eigentlich sind strenge Waffengesetze doch schon ein Selbsteingeständnis der Gesellschaft, dass sie versagt hat. (Anmerkung zur Klarheit: Ich würde nicht mal eine Waffe geschenkt bekommen wollen. Aber gerade das ist doch ein Grund, es mir nicht zu verbieten.)


----------



## xEbo (27. Juli 2010)

@nyso: Die zentrale Lagerung von Waffen ist natürlich heikel. Um aber bei deiner Argumentation zu bleiben dass es zu teuer ist: Jeder Waffenbesitzer braucht einen entsprechenden Waffenschrank @home. Ob man jetzt monatlich mehr für den Verein zahlt oder sich privat einen Schrank zulegt ist ja wohl völlig rille. 
Zur Einbruchsicherheit: Privathaushalte sind sicher leichter auszuräumen als nen Schützenverein der ggf sogar bewacht wird.

Nichtsdestotrotz denke ich dass man sich nicht an den Feinheiten der Lagerung aufhalten sollte, sondern sich überlegen sollte wie man betroffenen Kindern/Jugendlichen/Erwachsenen helfen kann mit ihrer eigenen Situation umzugehen.


----------



## Progs-ID (27. Juli 2010)

Wenn sie die Spiele verbieten wollen, dann müssen sie auch jegliche Nachrichten verbieten. Das widerum verstößt gegen die Meinungsfreiheit, was widerum bedeutet, das ihrer Forderung nicht nachgekommen werden kann. Ganz einfach.

Aber die Leute von dem Aktionsbündnis sind halt Geschädigte, die widerum nicht wisen, was es noch so alles in Deutschland gibt oder es nicht sehen wollen. Und die Politik lässt sich von denen anstecken.


----------



## -Masterchief- (27. Juli 2010)

Man wird nicht durch "Killerspiele" wie Counter Strike Source zum Amokläufer (im Gegenteil das reagiert doch ab und macht spass mit dem Team zu arbeiten) sondern durch Stress und Probleme in der Familie oder im Freundeskreis etc...


----------



## hardwarekäufer (27. Juli 2010)

> Zur Einbruchsicherheit: Privathaushalte sind sicher leichter auszuräumen als nen Schützenverein der ggf sogar bewacht wird.


Privathaushalte sind i.d.R. bewohnt - Schützenvereine stehen über Nacht leer.

Zudem sieht man es einem Privathaushalt nicht an OB dort Waffen gelagert werden.

Anderes Konzept: Die Waffen werden durch einen Schlüssel gesichert. Ein kleines Schloss was den Auslöser blockiert, und der Besitzer ist verpflichtet diesen Schlüssel bei sich zu tragen. So hat ER die Verantwortung und Kontrolle wer seine Waffe benutzt.
Wenn dieser Schlüssel zuhause in einen Tresor eingeschlossen wird - unabhängig von der Waffe... dass ein Kind die Kombination vom Waffenschrank rausbekommt mit Geduld das liegt nahe. Aber auch noch den Zugang zu einem Tresor im Schlafzimmer unter dem Bett etc das ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## moe (27. Juli 2010)

@hardwarekäufer: und wer soll das dann bezahlen? die waffen sind auch so schon teuer genug.
das ist genauso wie der von unseren ach so intelligenten politikern geforderte biometrische fingerabdruck an den waffen. technisch schwer machbar (und deswegen teuer), teilweise noch nicht ausgereift und am ende genau so nutzlos, wie ein schlüssel am waffenschrank.

ob das jetzt zusätzlich zum waffenschrank sinn macht, wäre wieder das nächste, aber da kommt es wieder auf den einzelnen an. wenn der schlüssel für die waffe im selben tresor gelagert wird, macht das das ganze ziemlich sinnlos.

wenn sowas schon unbedingt her muss, dann wär ich auch dafür, dass man die munition (natürlich nur die mit treibladung; bei luftdruckwaffen macht das keinen sinn) im schützenhaus lagert und die waffe @ home.
allerdings müssen dann auch da wieder um einiges größere tresore her, um die munition zu lagern, die dann allerdings der staat bezahlen soll, wenn er schon meint, dass das sein muss.


----------



## DarkMo (28. Juli 2010)

was ihr da so rumdoktort dran ^^ ob das nu sinn macht oder nich (im endeffekt), aber die probleme die ihr aufzeigt sind doch naiv oder nur halb durchdacht. wie siehts jetz aus? jeder mit ner waffe hat sonen waffenschrank, die schützenvereine nich (oder eben nur wenige). wie wärs mit dieser "waffen im SV-haus" regel? die SVs bräuchten waffenschränke und die besitzer dieser plötzlich nich mehr. was is da wohl der logischte schluss? also nu machts bitte nich so kompliziert.

beim bund werden die waffen au ned untern kopfkissen gelagert, bei der polente gibts sicher auch waffenlagerorte. wieso wird da nich eingebrochen? weil se BEWACHT sin. klar muss beim schützenvereinslager auch "ne wache" (also nen ordentliches sicheres system) vorhanden sein. vereine kosten beitragsgebühren, da werden die eben erhöht. wer nen waffenschrank spendet, bekommt für nen jahr oder zwei 50% ermäßigung oder was weis ich ^^

also DAS sin nu wirklich nich die probleme, die ich dabei seh. hier wurden schon weitaus ausgereiftere gegenargumente gebracht. wie zum bsp, das die soziale kompetenz / erziehung der jugend mal nen bissl forciert werden müsste.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juli 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> vereine kosten beitragsgebühren, da werden die eben erhöht.


Warum soll ich mir etwas kaufen, wenn ich es nichtmehr in meinen eigenen  vier Wänden lagern darf? Das ist Perversion des Rechts. Hier wird der  Begriff Eigentum für eine nicht mach- und schaffbare Sicherheit  ausgehölt plus einer Enteignung über die Hintertür gratis dazu.
Ausserdem hat ein Sportschütze auch durchaus das Bedürfnis zu  Wettkämpfen zu fahren. Dazu müßte er seine Waffen und seine Munition aus  dem Schützenheim holen und zum nächsten transportieren. Also muß auch die Waffe das Gelände verlassen.
Dann möchte man die Waffe auch pflegen und reinigen oder im  gesetzlichen Rahmen modifizieren(andere Visierung, anderer Hinterschaft,  etc.). Auch verwenden Wiederlader eine Menge Zeit darauf, ihre Munition  selbst herzustellen um das bestmögliche Schießergebnis zu erhalten. Wo  soll denn das alles stattfinden?
Und zu guter Letzt und wie oben schonmal geschrieben: Es ist meine Waffe, also mein Eigentum. Ich habe  dafür die Verantwortung und deswegen möchte ich jederzeit über ihren  Zustand und ihren Lagerort informiert sein und bestimmen können, wer zu  dieser Waffe Zugang hat("*tatsächliche Verfügungsgewalt*"). Das alles ist nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt bei einer zentralen Lagerung möglich.

Was sich hier vielmehr aufzeigt, ist die Bevormundung und Entmündigung von Waffenbesitzern, nur weil Einzelne nicht  Fach- und Sachgerecht damit umgegangen sind. Also etwas, das ein (eigentlich) freiheitlicher und demokratischer Rechtstaat nicht  nötig hat. Denn nur Zwangsstaaten gestehen dem Bürger keinen Waffenbesitz  zu, weil sie Angst vor ihm haben.

Ansonsten empfehle ich folgendes zu lesen:
LearnAboutGuns.com
gun control is not about guns, it´s about control!
Gun Owners of America
Jews for the Preservation of Firearms Ownership - Homepage


----------



## hardwarekäufer (28. Juli 2010)

> @hardwarekäufer: und wer soll das dann bezahlen? die waffen sind auch so schon teuer genug.


Na und ? Waffen sind nicht lebensnotwendig - wen Interessiert es da wie teuer die sind?
Wer unbedingt schießen will, der soll halt Geld investieren.

Mein Hobby ist auch nicht billig. Wenn ich mir ein vernünftiges instrument kaufe muss ich auch mehrere Tausend Euro hinblättern..

Dass Schießen "günstig" sein muss ist nun wahrlich kein Argument.


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juli 2010)

es geht eben nich nur um "etwas"  sondern um eine waffe. ein tötungswerkzeug. nichtmal etwas, was zu diesem zweck zweckentfremdet werden kann (nen kerzenständer zum erschlagen is keine waffe an sich). es existiert nur zu diesem zweck. das schießen auf pappfiguren oder papierkreise is da schon wieder eher ne zweckentfremdung.

und mein vorschlag, die waffenschränke zum bsp dem schützenverein zu vermachen (nichtmal kostenlos) is doch auch nur vernünftig. man selber bräuchte es nich mehr, unterstützt seinen verein und hat noch ne kostenersparung. und wegen all den tätigkeiten, wo die stattfinden sollen... jetz ma ne schockierte frage: wozu gibts denn nen schützenvereinsgebäude/gelände, wenn dort all sowas ned gemacht wird oO?

und wenn es irgendwo turniere gibt, dann wird da was organisiert. es melden sich alle, die dran teilnehmen wollen und deren wummen werden fachgerecht dorthin gebracht und hinterher wieder zurück. oberstes ziel solls ja sein, das keine seine eigenverantwortung ablegen kann, das das alles irgendwo offiziell gestützt is. was bringts, wenn von 10000 leuten 9999 aufpassen wie füchse, der eine aber schlampt un ihm irgendwer die dinger klaut un reihenweise leute mit killt. am besten noch kinder 

ich sehe es so wie hardwarekäufer, vllt sogar nen bissl drastischer. es gibt notwendige güter, luxusgüter und darüber (also noch unnötiger in privater hand) waffen. meiner ansicht nach. wer mit sowas "spielen" will, der muss auch mit schikanen umgehen können ^^

und abschließend wegen dem "Was sich hier vielmehr aufzeigt, ist die Bevormundung und Entmündigung von Waffenbesitzern, nur weil Einzelne nicht Fach- und Sachgerecht damit umgegangen sind."... tjo, so isses halt immer, wenige reissen alle anderen (eigentlich unschuldigen) mit runter.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juli 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> es geht eben nich nur um "etwas"  sondern um eine waffe. ein tötungswerkzeug.


Die üblichen seltsamen Antworten(kombiniert mit schlechter Rechtschreibung) der Marke: "Waffen töten". 
Menschen  töten. Entweder mit Baseballschlägern, mit Messern, mit bloßen  Händen, selbstgebauten Flammenwerfern(ich verweise auf das Attentat von Volkhofen), etc..



> wozu gibts denn nen schützenvereinsgebäude/gelände, wenn dort all sowas ned gemacht wird


Um ungestört und auf genügend großer Fläche schiessen und Wettkämpfen nachgehen zu können. Also etwas. was in einem Haus oder Wohnung nur schlecht möglich ist.



> was bringts, wenn von 10000 leuten 9999 aufpassen wie füchse, der eine aber schlampt un ihm irgendwer die dinger klaut un reihenweise leute mit killt. am besten noch kinder


Blablabla
Schauen wir doch mal wieviele Menschen in den letzten Jahren bei Amokläufen an Schulen ums Leben gekommen sind:
Erfurt  26.04.2002 - 17 Menschen
Coburg 03.07.2003 - 1 Mensch
Emsdetten 20.11.2006 - 1 Mensch
Winnenden 11.03.2009 - 16 Menschen

Das macht 35 Tote in 7 Jahren, also 5 Tote pro Jahr. Und dafür willst du  Millionen von Waffenbesitzern, welche sich nichts zu Schulden haben  kommen lassen, bestrafen? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "du relativierst". 
Genau den selben Maßstab der immer bei den Waffenrechtsverschärfungen  angelegt wird, müsste man auch bei allen anderen anlegen, z.B. den  Straßenverkehr. Denn hier sterben pro Tag etwa 20 Personen in ganz  Deutschland und damit in 3 Tagen mehr als seit bestehen der  Bundesrepublik durch Schulamokläufe.
Das ist kein komisches Argument oder Relativierung, sondern die  Wahrheit. Solange die Gefahr Opfer eines Tötungsdeliktes in Verbindung  mit legalen Waffen geringer ist als die vom Blitz getroffen zu werden und die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Straßenverkehr zu sterben etwa 1000  mal so hoch ist (für schulpflichtige Kinder übrigens noch höher), ist  eine Verschärfung und damit eine Entmündigung des Bürgers nichts weiter  als reinster Aktionismus und ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Freiheitsrechte.

Oder um es anderst zu formulieren: Hätte ein Tim K. seinem Vater  statt der Waffe das Auto geklaut und wäre damit über denn vollbesetzten  Schulhof zur großen Pause gedonnert, hätten wir genau so viel wenn nicht  mehr Tote als jetzt. Aber keiner würde fordern, den privaten KFZ-Besitz  zu verbieten, die Menge der Autos die man besitzen darf zu reduzieren,  die Tankgröße des Autos oder die Menge an Benzin die man erwerben darf  zu beschränken, die maximal zulässige Breite des Autos oder seine  Höchstgeschwindigkeit zu begrenzen um sowas zu verhindern. Und warum  nicht? Weil jedem klar wäre, das es der Wahnsinn eines Einzelnen(siehe Amokfahrt in den Niederlanden) war  und nicht das Auto als Gegenstand daran die Schuld trägt. Außerdem  würde dann natürlich eine echte Lobby (die Autofahrer und  Automobilkonzern-Lobby) auf die Barrikaden gehen und Millionen  Autofahrer würden die Deppen die das vorschlagen für völlig verrückt  erklären.


----------



## Beachboy (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> @Maschine311
> Deine Sicht teile ich so auch.
> 
> Darüber hinaus darf man auch nicht den Effekt vergessen den eine echte Waffe auslöst.
> ...




Da bin ich ganz genau deiner Meinung, aber weist du was? Ich würde da stark differenzieren!!

Ich bin selber seit 4 Jahre Sportschütze, gehe seit 1 Jahr auf eine Sportschule, ich bin ab nächstes Jahr Jugendnationalmannschaft in der Disziplin Olympische Schnellfeuer Pistole. Mein Trainer ist Ralf Schumann der 4Fache Olympia Sieger und darauf arbeiten auch wir alle hin. 

Bin ich ein potenzieller Amokläufer? Nein sicherlich nicht, da sobald unser Sport an der richtigen Stelle und mit der richtigen Auffsicht so straff und streng, mit so viel Disziplin und mit so viel Konzentration ausgeübt wird, das könnt ihr euch sicherlich nicht vorstellen.

Was wir machen ist nicht stumpf auf irgentwas halten und abdrücken. 

Sobald ich mein Sportgerät auf irgentetwas Menschenähnliches richten würde hätte ich eine Lebenslange Sperre eine Waffe in die Hand zu nehmen und von der Schule währe ich natürlich auch unten.

Ich bin schon genug Menschen begegnet die wussten das ich den Sport betreibe und die zu mir IM SPASS gemeint haben wenn sie mal jemanden nicht mögen können sie doch zu mir kommen, diesen Menschen habe ich eine mindestens 2h lange Prädigt gehalten was ich in meinem Sport tuhe und was dort passiert. Ich bin mir sicher diesen Leuten habe ich klar gemacht worum es bei uns geht.

Und das muss auch dem rest der Welt klar gemacht werden das Sportschütze nicht gleich Mordschütze ist.

Es muss mehr darauf geachtet werden wer, wo und unter welcher Auffsicht jemand eine Waffe betätigt.

Tuht mir leid das ich mich jetzt weniger zu den Killerspielen sondern mehr zum Sportschießen geäußert habe, aber ich deke das spielt auch eine Rolle.



[EDIT] Nicht die Waffe tötet sondern das Etwas was am Abzug ist. Also der Amokläufer. Stellt euch vor diese "Kaputten" jungen Menschen währen mit maus und Tastatur in die Schule und hätten 2 Menschen mit der Tastatur erschlagen und 3 mit dem Kabel der Maus erwürgt?!

So gut wie alles kann tötlich wirken sobald es vom Falschen falsch benutzt wird.




DarkMo schrieb:


> der eine kann sich beim vatter anne möhre hocken, sich mit maus un tastatur bewaffnet in den kampf werfen und mit bissl glück kann er die bösen von der schule wenigstens virtuell erwischen ^^ und der junge des sportschützen? wir brauchen hier glaube ich nicht weiter zu reden oder?



Doch lass uns mal genau bei deinem letzten Satz weiter reden. Was ist denn mit dem Jungen des Sportschützen????

Der kann garnichts machen. Weist du warum? Weil der Vater verantwortungsvoll ist und die Waffen so unter Verschluss hatt das der Junge nie im Leben ran kommen kann.

BÄHM wo liegt nun das Problem? Beim Vater der dem Jungen zeigt wie er an seine Waffen kommen kann.

Mein Vater ist ebenfalls Jäger, also hat er richtig richtig Große und Starke Waffen direkt hier im Haus 2 Stock unter mir. ICh habe alle seine Waffen schon sehr oft gesehn und begutachtet, aber noch nicht damit geschossen da ich das noch garnicht darf, natürlich habe ich ebenfalls noch nie im Leben gesehen wie mein Vater seinen Waffenschrank auf oder zu schließt oder wie oder wo er den Schlüssel dafür hat.

Da besteht der Unterschied, also schäre bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm.




Hugo78 schrieb:


> Und ohne Zugriff auf echte Waffen mit dennen man schnell und distanziert töten kann, und so auch einen Eindruck von Überlegenheit erhält, wären diese Taten wohl kaum passiert.
> Natürlich kann man auch mit einen Schwert ect. losziehen, da wird man aber früher oder später von Leuten gestopt werden.
> Es reicht dafür ein Stuhl oder was anderes, stabiles womit man sich zur Wehr setzen kann.
> Kurz der Bedrohungsfaktor ist kleiner, als mit einer Schußwaffe.



Also meinst du sobald man Waffen verbietet tötet niemand mehr oder wird nur noch mit der Axt o.ä. getötet? Wobei das letztere natürlich deiner Aussage nach dann weniger Menschenleben kosten würde.

Aber naja ich denke dann baut sich der nächste Amokläufer halt ne Kartoffelkanone oder braut sich was Chemikalisches aus Hausmittel. 

Fakt ist der nächste wird sich was anderes Suchen mit dem er genauso gut Töten kann. Ich denke der richtige Weg ist nicht die Mittel zum Töten zu verbieten sondern sich darum kümmern das das soziale Umfeld wie schon oft erwähnt in Takt ist. Ergo es kommt niemand mehr auf die Idee zu töten, also können die Mittel dafür bleiben um ihren eigentlichen Zweck zu erfüllen d.h. bei Waffen den Sport und bei Hausmitteln das Putzen. Dieser Weg wird sicherlich schwerer und länger, aber danach kann man sich sicher sein das so etwas nicht mehr passiert.



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Waffen gehören nicht in Kinderhände.
> Luftgewehre & Paintball ok, aber keine 9mm oder 7,62x51.
> In der Bundeswehr lernt man den Umgang damit noch früh genug.



Warum Luftgewehr und Paintball OK??

Genau mit diesen Waffen wird die Hemmschwelle heruntergsetzt und sobald dann jemand ne 9mm in die Hand bekommt macht er am Ende doch nur das gleiche was er mit der Paintball zum Beispiel in der Arena gemacht hat halt mit der 9mm in der Schule. Und das währe Auf Menschen schießen. Also Paintball machts möglich das das Gehirn des Menschen so abgestumpft wird das es ja eigentlich kein Problem ist auf Menschen zu schießen und sobald er die 9mm in der Hand hat tja dann denkt das Gehirn immernoch ich kann ja auf alles schießen passiert sowieso nichts.


----------



## DarkMo (29. Juli 2010)

nicht ich führe diesen blinden aktionismus, sondern die winnenden typen da. ich versuche nur vorschläge zu machen, die aus meiner sicht bei genau DIESER debatte (und nicht bei verkehrstoten oder so) in ne vernünftigere richtung gehen.

aber was ich immer hasse wie die pest, is dieser dämliche spruch "waffen töten nicht". ich weis wie ihrs meint, aber es is nur ne schamlose ausrede ^^ ohne die waffe ist es sehr viel schwerer zu töten, also hat die waffe auf jeden fall einen deutlichen einfluss, auf die tat an sich.

euer beispiel mit der tasta un der maus (erschlagen und erdrosseln) - is klar ^^ das sind eigentlich immer gemobbte futzies. deren mobber würden die "tastatur-amokläufer" schneller zusammen geschlagen haben, wie die irgendwas gemacht haben. mit ner waffe kann man eben auf distanz töten, das is ne völlig andere situation.

oder mim auto... das is ne unhandliche waffe. nachm ersten einsatz unbrauchbar, du danach völlig schutzlos. man könnte sich damit nich im gebäude verschanzen, man kann damit andere nich bedrohen. ehe man die überfahren hätte, wären se über alle berge ^^ also das auto is sicherlich für sowas gefährlich, aber bei weitem nich so potent wie eben ein ausdrückliches tötungswerkzeug. deswegen is en auto ja eben (wie der kerzenständer ^^) keine waffe. eine waffe is aber eben nunmal ne waffe.

die waffenbesitzer sind sich auch sicherlich der tragweite ihres hobbies bewusst. das will ich ja garnich bestreiten. aber in privater hand gibts mMn eben zuviele sicherheitslücken. wenn mich nich alles täuscht, waren doch jegliche waffen bei amokläufen in dtl (wenn nich grad selbst gebastelt) von sportschützen gemopst oder? zumindest hier zu einem sehr hohen protzentsatz beteiligt. sprich: eine verschärfung hier, würde den zugriff fremder einschränken und einen guten prozentsatz der geschehenen taten verhindert haben. dann wärens in 7 jahren nich 35 gewesen sondern vllt nur 10 ^^


----------



## Beachboy (29. Juli 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> nicht ich führe diesen blinden aktionismus, sondern die winnenden typen da. ich versuche nur vorschläge zu machen, die aus meiner sicht bei genau DIESER debatte (und nicht bei verkehrstoten oder so) in ne vernünftigere richtung gehen.
> 
> aber was ich immer hasse wie die pest, is dieser dämliche spruch "waffen töten nicht". ich weis wie ihrs meint, aber es is nur ne schamlose ausrede ^^ ohne die waffe ist es sehr viel schwerer zu töten, also hat die waffe auf jeden fall einen deutlichen einfluss, auf die tat an sich.
> 
> ...



Hurra Problem eingedämbt, aber nicht abgeschafft.

Was meinst du wenn dann am Ende nur noch Einer im Jahr stirbt?

Meinst du das sich diese Eltern dann denken ach naja war ja nur der eine im Jahr. Die machen dann genau so einen Aufstand.

Ich verstehe was du meinst, aber was ich nicht leiden kann ist das sobald man von Waffen reden du das Wort Mordwerkzeug oder der gleichen verwendest. Du schärst also wieder alle über einen Kamm. Ich habe ein Sportgerät und damit noch niemanden getötet, also ich hab kein Mordgerät.

Du redest von mir und den ganzen anderen Sportschützen die ihren SPORT nachgehen genau so als währen wir Amokläufer das kann ich absolut nicht verstehen. 

Kla ist ne Waffe ein gutes vielleicht sogar das Beste Gerät zum töten, aber dann sag ich dir wieder sobald man Waffen verbietet suchen sich die jenigen was anderes, aber damit wird doch alles nur eingedämbt. Es wird der schnellste nicht der sicherste Weg gewählt.

Weil ja alles immer sofort und schnell auf Teufel komm raus passieren muss.


----------



## Pagz (31. Juli 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber was ich immer hasse wie die pest, is dieser dämliche spruch "waffen töten nicht". ich weis wie ihrs meint, aber es is nur ne schamlose ausrede ^^ ohne die waffe ist es sehr viel schwerer zu töten, also hat die waffe auf jeden fall einen deutlichen einfluss, auf die tat an sich.


Ja da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Man kann sagen blablabla waffen töten nicht und son scheiß aber im Endeffekt werden die meistens (wenn nicht alle) AMokläufe mit Waffen ausgeführt und zwar weil es einfacher is nen Abzug zu drücken als jedem ne Keule über dem Kopf zu schwingen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin absolut dagegen zu sagen: "waffen, killerspiele alles verbieten" aberich finde schon, das wenn man diesen sport ausführt oder aus einem anderen Grund eine Waffe besitzt, eine Gewisse Verantwortung hat und da sollte der Staat ansetzen und die Gesetze/Kontrollen verschärfen und nicht versuchen mit Verboten und Schulzuschiebungen (z.B. auf Killerspiele) die Schuld und Kosten von sich zu weisen


----------



## Dirksen (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



Nasenbaer schrieb:


> Ob deine Zahl nun stimmt sei mal dahingestellt[...]


Seine zahl stimmt leider 15000 Tote durch ärtztepfusch pro jahr in deutschland sind zwar nicht schön aber die zahl stimmt.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

wiso antworen hier alle immer mit eigenen erfahrungen nach dem motto "wenn ich ne waffe in der hand habe dan würde ich die nie gegen menschen richten"?
alee amoktäter haben (meiner meinung nach) psychische probleme und einen enormen hass auf die menschheit und zum teil auch auf sich selbst gehabt.
Also könnt ihr eure gefühle (oder die von bekannten) mit den umgang von echten waffen, auf diese personen übertragen.
@beachboy:paintball hat meiner meinung nach en gleichen effekt auf die hemmschwelle, wie ein computer spiel oder ein film.


----------



## Beachboy (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> @beachboy:paintball hat meiner meinung nach en gleichen effekt auf die hemmschwelle, wie ein computer spiel oder ein film.




Ich bin mir sicher da der Effekt, sicherlich der gleiche, aber bei Paintball um einiges oder zumindestens ein wenig größer ist.

Es ist nunmal das was letztenendes dem was im Gefecht passiert am nächsten kommt.

Filme: Ich sehe wie Person A auf Person B schießt und Person B stirbt

Spiel: Ich steuere Person A die mit der virtuellen Waffen auf Person B schießt sobald ich den Befehl dafür anordne

Paintball: Ich (Person A) halte mit meinen eigenen Händen eine Waffe in der Hand die durchaus Verletzungen hervorufen kann und ziele genau mit der eben genannten Waffe auf Person B die ich womöglich sogar noch Kenne und die eigentlich mein Freund ist, aber trotz des drücke ich hemmungslos ab und bereite Person B mindestens Schmerzen wenn nicht noch mehr.

Also kommt für mich Paintball dem am nächsten d.h. Paintball hat für mich den größten Effekt.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

denoch ist einem beim paintball bewust, dass der auf den amn schiest nicht tod umfällt, was hingegen bei spielen und filmen der fall ist. 
Dies bedeutet, dass man bei paintball zwar das schiesen lernt, aber nicht wie bei spielen oder filmen geistig einen (virtuellen) mord rechtfertigen muss.
=> schiessport ist verleitet am meisten zu amokläufen. da man dort mit waffen, die echten waffen anchemfunden sin, oder gar echten waffen, das gezielte schiesen lernt.


----------



## Beachboy (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> => schiessport ist verleitet am meisten zu amokläufen. da man dort mit waffen, die echten waffen anchemfunden sin, oder gar echten waffen, das gezielte schiesen lernt.




FALSCH. Beim Schiessport schieße ich auf eine Runde scheibe.

Bei Spielen, filmen und Paintball schieße ich oder wird simuliert das jemand auf einen anderen Menschen schießt und diesen tötet.


----------



## Sash (31. Juli 2010)

naja trotzdem braucht man für den "sport" (was für mich keiner ist) auf dem schiessstand keine tödlichen waffen. hauptsache die kugel kommt am ziel an ohne die flugbahn zu sehr zu verändern.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

Beachboy schrieb:


> Warum Luftgewehr und Paintball OK??
> 
> Genau mit diesen Waffen wird die Hemmschwelle heruntergsetzt und sobald  dann jemand ne 9mm in die Hand bekommt macht er am Ende doch nur das  gleiche was er mit der Paintball zum Beispiel in der Arena gemacht hat  halt mit der 9mm in der Schule.


Auch wenn ich deinen sonstigen Ausführungen zustimmen kann, vorallem weil sie sachlich sind, so ist das doch Humbug. 
Zwar spiele ich selber kein Paintball, dafür aber Airsoft und ich glaube  die Situation ist hier recht gut vergleichbar. Die Leute wissen genau  was sie da in der Hand halten. Potentielle Idioten, die sich nicht an  die Regeln halten(Schutzbrille, Safezone, etc.) oder mit Sprüchen wie "_boah, das ist ja wie im Krieg_" hausieren, werden recht schnell aussortiert.



Robin123 schrieb:


> AMokläufe mit Waffen ausgeführt und zwar weil es   einfacher is nen Abzug zu drücken als jedem ne Keule über dem Kopf zu   schwingen.


Dann liste doch mal bitte auf, wieviele mit legalen und welche mit illegalen begangen wurden.



DarkMo schrieb:


> ...


 Schade wenn man nicht mal die eigene Sprache beherrscht.



Sash schrieb:


> naja trotzdem braucht man für den "sport" (was für mich keiner ist) auf dem schiessstand keine tödlichen waffen. hauptsache die kugel kommt am ziel an ohne die flugbahn zu sehr zu verändern.


Ein Auto braucht eigentlich auch kein Mensch. Man kann damit genauso  Menschen töten. Man erinnere sich nur an die Amokfahrt in den  Niederlanden. Sollen jetzt alle Autos verboten werden, weil Personen es  für Straftaten missbraucht haben? Sollen Autos absofort nur noch an  zentralen Orten geparkt werden und nur noch durch das BKA oder andere  Instituionen gelenkt werden dürfen, nur damit das Risiko das nochmal  soetwas passiert gesenkt wird? Einige Leute hier scheinen den Begriff  Freiheit nicht verstanden zu haben, bzw. legen Ihn so aus wie es Ihnen  gerade passt. 
Wenn Computerspiele für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht  oder gar verboten werden sollen, geht ein Aufschrei durch das  Land. Werden aber Schusswaffen verboten(nur böse Menschen haben doch  soetwas!), kommen die obstrusesten Forderung von den selben Personen die  sich vorher über eben genannte Dinge echauffiert haben.
Es eine sehr gefährliche Denkweise,  wenn man sich staatlicherseits erdreistet, den Bürgern vorzuschreiben  was diese brauchen und was nicht. Brauchen tut man objektiv viele Dinge  nicht. Aber eine Demokratie lebt davon das die Bürger ihr Leben selbst  gestalten können und selber entscheiden was sie brauchen oder  nicht.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

Sorry, das was ich oben geschrieben hab ist mal vollkomener schwachsin (so im nachhinein betrachtet)
bin wieder von mir (relativ normaldenkenend denke ich ) ausgegangen was man bei diesem thema aber nciht darf, den die täter sind nicht normal (wie ich oben schon geschreiben habe).
Denoch denke ich dass man paintball nicht schlimmer bewerten kann als ein spiel oder den schiessport, da eben alles auf seine weise den geschädigten zum abstumpfen verleitet.
spiele und paintball stumpfen im bezug auf das schiesen auf menschen ab,
wärend der schiessport den umgang mit echten waffen "lehrt".
für einen "normalen" menschen mag dies nur einen geringen einfluss haben, doch auf die personen die nicht mehr in der lage sind zwischen realität und virtualität (ist das wort in dem zusammenhang überhaupt richtig?) zu unterscheiden wird dadurch stark beeinflusst und die hemmschwelle sinkt.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ein Auto braucht eigentlich auch kein Mensch. Man kann damit genauso  Menschen töten. Man erinnere sich nur an die Amokfahrt in den  Niederlanden. Sollen jetzt alle Autos verboten werden, weil Personen es  für Straftaten missbraucht haben? Sollen Autos absofort nur noch an  zentralen Orten geparkt werden und nur noch durch das BKA oder andere  Instituionen gelenkt werden dürfen, nur damit das Risiko das nochmal  soetwas passiert gesenkt wird? Einige Leute hier scheinen den Begriff  Freiheit nicht verstanden zu haben, bzw. legen Ihn so aus wie es Ihnen  gerade passt.
> Wenn Computerspiele für Amokläufe verantwortlich gemacht  oder gar verboten werden sollen, geht ein Aufschrei durch das  Land. Werden aber Schusswaffen verboten(nur böse Menschen haben doch  soetwas!), kommen die obstrusesten Forderung von den selben Personen die  sich vorher über eben genannte Dinge echauffiert haben.
> Es eine sehr gefährliche Denkweise,  wenn man sich staatlicherseits erdreistet, den Bürgern vorzuschreiben  was diese brauchen und was nicht. Brauchen tut man objektiv viele Dinge  nicht. Aber eine Demokratie lebt davon das die Bürger ihr Leben selbst  gestalten können und selber entscheiden was sie brauchen oder  nicht.



Vergeliche nicht das auto mit einer schusswaffe.
Eine scharfe waffe (zb. eine 9mm pistole) wurde dazu ENTWICKELT menschen zu töten oder zu verletzen.
ein auto hingengen wurde dazu entwickelt um möglichts schnell/bequem/sicher von A nach B zu kommen. 
das beteutet unter strich das eine waffe lediglich zum einschränkung der menschlichen rechte die im grundgesetzt verankert sind entwickelt wurde, wärdne ein auto nur bei falscher handhabung eine einschränkung dahrstellt.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Vergeliche nicht das auto mit einer schusswaffe.


Wieso? Bei beiden handelt es sich um Gegenstände, welcher von Menschen hergestellt wurden, weil ein Bedarf vorhanden ist. Und Gegenstände handeln nicht selbstständig, sind damit weder gut noch böse, noch sonstwas aber nur bei Waffen wird einem eingeredet sie seien "böse".



> Eine scharfe waffe (zb. eine 9mm pistole) wurde dazu ENTWICKELT menschen zu töten oder zu verletzen.


Nein. Eine Waffe ist ein Werkzeug. Sei es nun zur Verteidigung, Jagd oder Sport.



> das beteutet unter strich das eine waffe lediglich zum einschränkung der menschlichen rechte die im grundgesetzt verankert sind entwickelt wurde,


Nein. Sich u.a. selbst zu verteidigen, seine eigene Unversehrtheit selbst schützen zu können und nicht auf die Polizei angewießen zu sein, die in solchen Fällen i.d.R. nicht in der Nähe ist oder wenn sie kommt, der oder die Täter schon längst über alle Berge sind.



> wärdne ein auto nur bei falscher handhabung eine einschränkung dahrstellt.


Unsinn. Entscheidend ist nicht die latente, sondern die tatsächliche, durch Statistiken belegbare Gefährlichkeit. 
Durch legale und illegale Schusswaffen kommen in Deutschland jährlich rund 80 bis 100 Menschen um. Der größte Teil davon sind Suizide oder innerfamiliäre "erweiterte" Suizide, welche auch vorkommen würden, wenn keine Schußwaffen zur Hand gewesen wären. Angesichts rund 10 Millionen erlaubnispflichtiger, legaler Waffen und ca. 20 Millionen illegaler Waffen ein sehr niedriger Wert. Ich verweise hierfür auf die BKA-Statistik und die Infos des statistischen Bundesamtes.
Zum Vergleich: 

rund 4467 Verkehrstote in Deutschland bei rund 50 Millionen zugelassener Kfz (2008)
rund 3300 Tote durch Passivrauchen jährlich
rund 17000 Tote durch Ärztepfusch in Deutschen Krankenhäusern
Wenn man jetzt argumentiert, das mit Autos Menschen ja i.d.R. nur durch "falsche Handhabung" geötet werden statt durch eine geplante Tat, der muss sich der Frage stellen, ob das einen großen Unterschied macht. Denn das Leben ist so oder so zu Ende, ob nun durch "falsche Handhabung" oder eine vorsätzliche Tat. 

Weiterführend empfehle ich: legalwaffen.de - Autos und Schusswaffen: Ein unmöglicher Vergleich?

Apropos: Rechtschreibung ist mal wieder Mangelware?


----------



## Beachboy (31. Juli 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich deinen sonstigen Ausführungen zustimmen kann, vorallem weil sie sachlich sind, so ist das doch Humbug.
> Zwar spiele ich selber kein Paintball, dafür aber Airsoft und ich glaube  die Situation ist hier recht gut vergleichbar. Die Leute wissen genau  was sie da in der Hand halten. Potentielle Idioten, die sich nicht an  die Regeln halten(Schutzbrille, Safezone, etc.) oder mit Sprüchen wie "_boah, das ist ja wie im Krieg_" hausieren, werden recht schnell aussortiert.




Ok dies kann ich jetzt nicht prüfen oder nachvollziehen da ich in dem Bereich keine Erfahrungen habe, aber bei uns im Schiessport ist es genau das selbe.

Ein ehemaliger Schüler bei uns an der Schule hat mit einer Luftpistole auf eine Uhr, wohlgemerkt auf eine Uhr geschossen. Er durfte noch am selben Tag sein Zimmer im Internat ausräumen etc. 

Also sobald bei uns NICHT auf das Ziel geschossen wird, also unsere Scheibe, wird dies mit rausschmiss und entziehung der Zuverlassigkeit bestraft. D.h. der jenige darf nie wieder eine Waffe kaufen, führen oder transportieren.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

> Nein. Eine Waffe ist ein Werkzeug. Sei es nun zur Verteidigung, Jagd oder Sport.


Dann sind Panzer, Raketenwerfer, Granaten, Tretminen etc auch nur Werkzeuge.

Handfeuerwaffen sind hierzulande zur Jagd verboten, dürfen für Notfälle aber mitgeführt werden ( wenn zB ein ausgewachsener Eber nach einem Blattschuss trotzdem noch auf den Jäger losstürmt - was oft genug vorkommt ). Man darf aber nicht vorrangig mit einer halbautomatischen 9mm Handfeuerwaffe jagen gehen.

Beim Sport werden größtenteils Luftdruckgetrieben Waffen eingesetzt ( CO2-Waffen ).

Zur Verteidigung? Erfunden wurden die Handfeuerwaffen ( Revolver ) zur Verteidigung *gegen Menschen*.

Eine Waffe ist und bleibt eine Waffe und kein Werkzeug. Ein Werkzeug ist wie ein chemischer Katalysator - etwas das "benutzt" wird um etwas anderes zu verändern, sich dabei aber selbst nicht verändert.

Klar kann man mit allen möglichen Gegenständen Menschen töten - ob ein angespitzter Bleistift oder ein Auto.
Allerdings ist eine Waffe für das Töten oder schwere verletzen Entwickelt. Wenn man 1000 Menschen Dinge zeigen würde und sie sollten den Zweck dieser Dinge sagen, dann würden beim Auto 1000 Menschen "Fahren" antworten und beim Bleistift 1000 Menschen "zeichnen/schreiben" sagen. Bei einer Waffe würden 1000 Menschen "Schießen/Töten" sagen.

Man darf Auto und Schusswaffe nicht einfach so vergleichen, weil Autos notwendig sind. Autos wären in der heutigen Welt nicht mehr wegzudenken - ebenso Stifte oder sonstige Dinge des täglichen Alltags.
Wo aber ist die Notwendigkeit eine Schusswaffe zu besitzen?

Und dabei ist der Großteil - abgesehen von den Aktionisten - ja nichtmal für ein bedingungsloses Verbot, sondern nur für eine Verschärfung der Gesetze, was meiner Meinung nach denkbar und auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist.
Warum sollte man Jägern ihre Waffen verbieten? Ich kann mich nicht an einen Amoklauf erinnern in dem übliche Jagdwaffen verwendet wurden ( USA aussen vor - da darf man mit allen Waffen jagen gehen ). Was spricht gegen eine Aufbewahrung in einem Bankschließfach oder getrennte AUfbewahrung von Munition und Waffen?
Wieviele Waffen im Umlauf sind lässt sich sicherlich nicht mehr so leicht feststellen, aber man könnte es leichter kontrollieren wo und wieviel Munition ausgegeben wird.
Wenn man ab und zu einen Wettkampf hat braucht man zuhause keine 10000 Schuss Munition.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

@ 17&4: ja rechtschreibung ist mangelware. hab legasthenie.
 In deutschland gibt es aber das gewaltmonopl das bei der polizeii liegt. desweiteren ist nur notwehr erlaubt, und ich behaupte einfach mal das niemand in deutschland einewaffe zur verteidigung hatt/braucht, da das tragen einer waffe in der öffentlichkeit nicht erlaubt ist. desweiteren müssen sie auch zuhause (soviel ich weis, beachboy kann das warsch. genauer sagen) sicher verschlossen sein. wenn du nun also zuhause ausgeraupt werden solltest UND betroht wirst wirst du niemals genügent zeit haben deine waffe zu hohlen.

Auch wenn du der ansicht bist eine waffe sein ein werkzeug, wurde sie zu dem zweck entwickelt leben auszulöschen. wiso ist den sonst bei uns der besitz von vollautomatischem "werkzeug" verboten?


únd der vergleich mit den ärzten zieht auch überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Man darf aber nicht vorrangig mit einer halbautomatischen 9mm Handfeuerwaffe jagen gehen.


Zur Nachsuche werden auch keine 9mm Handfeuerwaffen eingesetzt, sondern Handfeuerwaffen mit größerem Kaliber.

Apropos: Was ereifert ihr euch immer an 9mm? 



> Beim Sport werden größtenteils Luftdruckgetrieben Waffen eingesetzt ( CO2-Waffen ).


Nein.



> Wo aber ist die Notwendigkeit eine Schusswaffe zu besitzen?


Der Waffenbesitz ist kein Privileg, sondern ein Recht(es heißt nicht umsonst "Waffenrecht")! Eines, das  der Gesetzgeber grundlos einschränkt.  Es ist zwar leider kein Grundrecht, aber der Gesetzgeber darf ohne  triftigen Grund kein Recht einschränken. Die Amokläufe(die keine sind, weil sie nicht spontan passieren sondern lange geplant werden) an Schulen sind tragisch, ja, aber die Hetze der Medien auf die gesetzestreuen  Waffenbesitzer gleicht einer Hexenjagd. Es wird von vorneherein angenommen,  daß der Besitzer einer Waffe neurotisch,  unzuverlässig, potenziell gewalttätig und nicht berechenbar sei. Die  Statistiken belegen aber das genaue Gegenteil. 
Trotzdem herrscht im  Volk und bei den Politikern eine Phobie gegenüber Waffen(Hoplophobie) und Menschen die diese besitzen.  Das wiederum ist ein Beleg dafür, was Indokrination und schlechte Filme im Gehirn  anrichten können.



> sondern nur für eine Verschärfung der Gesetze, was meiner Meinung nach denkbar und auch vollkommen in Ordnung ist.


Seit 1973 wird das Waffengesetz immer weiter verschärft. Gewinn für die Sicherheit? *KEINER*.  Was die wenigsten wissen ist, dass wir vor 1973 ein Waffenrecht hatten  das nicht soviel strenger war als das einiger amerikanischer Bundesstaaten(hier nochmal der Hinweis, das beim Waffenrecht jeder Bundesstaat in den USA sein eigenes Süppchen kochen kann/darf, in einzelnen Fällen sogar jeder County innerhalb eines Bundesstaat, solange sie damit nicht gegen den Second Amendment verstoßen). Langwaffen aller  Kaliber waren frei ab 18(!), Kurzwaffen erforderten minimale  Zugangsvoraussetzungen, "Bedürfnis" brauchte man keins, Zahlenmäßige  Beschränkungen gab es auch nicht, Waffenscheine wurden auch an  Privatpersonen recht liberal vergeben, einzig durch das Kriegswaffenkontrollgesetz(KWK) gab es Einschränkungen bzgl. dessen was man besitzen darf.

Die heutige Situation: Jeder Waffenbesitzer wird halbjährlich vom jeweiligen LKA überprüft. Finden sich Einträge im Führungszeugnis oder Punkte in Flensburg, dann sind Waffenbesitzkarte und Waffen weg! Man zeige mir einen Bürger oder eine Bevölkerungsgruppe, welche ohne konkrete Verdachtsmomente derart scharf überwacht wird.
Um überhaupt in den Besitz einer erlaubnispflichtigen Schusswaffe zu  kommen muss man die hier genannten gesetzlichen Bestimmungen erfüllen. Eine Anmerkung dazu am Rande: Es genügt nicht das polizeiliche Führungszeugnis, wo abgesessene Straftaten nach gewisser Zeit wieder gelöscht werden!



> da darf man mit allen Waffen jagen gehen ).


Nein, ansonsten hätte ich gerne Quellen für deine gewagte Behauptung.



> getrennte AUfbewahrung von Munition und Waffen?


Getrennte Aufbewahrung von Waffen und Munition ist heute schon längst Pflicht. Siehe dazu: WaffG  §36 - Aufbewahrung von Waffen und Munition



> Wieviele Waffen im Umlauf sind lässt sich sicherlich nicht mehr so leicht feststellen,


Unsinn. Sämtliche erlaubnispflichtigen (legalen) Waffen sind bereits bei den zuständigen Behörden registriert und auf der Waffenbesitzkarte eingetragen.



> Wenn man ab und zu einen Wettkampf hat braucht man zuhause keine 10000 Schuss Munition.


Was bin ich froh, das solche Leute noch nicht darüber entscheiden dürfen/können was ich zuhause brauche oder nicht.



m1ch1 schrieb:


> In deutschland gibt es aber das gewaltmonopl das bei der polizeii liegt.


Dieses Gewaltmonopol ist vom Grundsatz her durchaus vernünftig, denn Lynchjustiz möchte auch ich nicht. Dennoch ist es nicht sinnvoll es so zu handhaben wie es derzeit ist. Es führt nämlich zu einigen perversen Realitäten:

Die Politik will uns nämlich kein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung (schon gar nicht bewaffnete) einräumen. Das sieht man auch deutlich an der  letzten Waffenrechtsnovelle in der praktisch alle Selbstschutzmittel de facto verboten wurden, mit Ausnahme des Tränengases, da alle anderen Dinge (Messer, Schlagstöcke etc.) nicht mehr geführt werden dürfen.   

Zumal ist nach der derzeitigen Handhabe Waffengewalt nur dann legitim, wenn der Staat sie gegen seine Bürger einsetzt(!), um diese zu zwingen, seine Gesetze zu befolgen. Nun, ich bin kein Weltfremder und weiß das manchmal Gesetze und deren Einhaltung erzwungen werden müssen – auch mit Waffengewalt – sonst wäre die Polizei gegenüber Schwerkriminellen ein zahnloser Tiger. 

Es ist für mich aber weder demokratisch noch rechtsstaatlich dass man gleichzeitig die Bevölkerung entwaffnet mit der Begründung das Gewaltmonopol läge beim Staat. Das führt dazu dass man nicht nur das Recht auf  Selbstverteidigung bzw. Notwehr aushebelt, sondern auch Grundrechte wie  das aus Leben und Körperliche Unversehrtheit sowie indirekt auch den  Art. 20 Abs. 4 des Grundgesetzes. Hier heißt es, das jeder Deutsche das  Recht und die Pflicht zum Widerstand hat, sollte versucht werden unsere freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung abzuschaffen. Die Frage ist dann aber wie man denn gegen einen bewaffneten Staatsapperat Widerstand  leisten sollte, der durch die Gewaltmonopol-Doktrin rücksichtslos Waffengewalt gegen seine Bürger anwenden darf wenn diese sich nicht  fügen, wenn man als Bürger selbst unbewaffnet ist. Wenn man sich die Geschichte ansieht, werden von Diktaturen oder in Vorbereitung von Diktaturen als eines der ersten Dinge die Waffen in privater Hand  verboten. So war es im dritten Reich, so war es in der DDR, so war es in der Sowjetunion, in China und war und ist in praktisch jeder anderen Diktatur auf der Welt. Es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar warum unser Waffenrecht dem von Diktaturen angepasst werden soll, es sei  denn man plant selber eine Diktatur. Die Angst vor den Waffen der Bürger die seitens der sogenannten Volkvertreter (die übrigens ohne weiteres einen Waffenschein erhalten können um eine Waffe in der Öffentlichkeit zum Selbstschutz zu führen) besteht lässt für mich nur den Schluss zu das diese uns nicht wirklich vertreten und in unserem Interesse handeln. Anderenfalls müssten sie ja keine Angst haben. 

Zum Thema Selbstverteidigung noch: Das Gewaltmonopol das der Staat für sich beansprucht führt dazu das den Bürgern keine Mittel erlaubt werden  sich zu wehren. Wie soll sich eine junge Frau beispielsweise gegen einen körperlich weit überlegenen Vergewaltiger wehren wenn nicht durch Waffengewalt? Diese darf sie aber weder besitzen, noch führen, noch  einsetzen, weil ja ein "Gewaltmonopol" besteht. Das Recht auf Notwehr  ist damit eigentlich ausgehebelt. Das die Polizei ihr hilft ist eine zweifelhafte Vorstellung. Die braucht gut und gerne 10 Minuten und mehr bis Sie an Ort und Stelle ist und ist durch die Einsparungen auch reichlich unterbesetzt. 
Wie soll bitte diese Person ihr Recht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit schützen? Sie darf  es nicht, der Staat darf aber kann es nicht. De facto läuft es darauf  hinaus das, sollten keine Zeugen da sein, Sie am Ende härter bestraft  werden würde wenn sie sich mit Gewalt gegen den Angreifer wehrt als  dieser für den Versuch einer Vergewaltigung. Denn es steht vor Gericht  Aussage gegen Aussage, nur das der Angreifer seine Verletzungen als "Beweis" vorlegen kann, was ihm mehr Glaubwürdigkeit verschafft. Das eine Notwehr vorgelegen hat müsste im Zweifel das Opfer beweisen, was kaum möglich ist. Das ist die Gerechtigkeit in der wir heute leben.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (31. Juli 2010)

Es sind nicht nur legale Waffen im Umlauf. 

Mit getrennter Aufbewahrung meine ich nicht nur Waffe im einen Schrank und Munition im andern, sondern größere räumliche Trennung. Munition zuhause, Waffe im Schützenverein oder umgekehrt.

Die erlaubte Jagd in den USA mit allen Waffen habe ich aus einem Katalog, der offiziell Sturmgewehre, Armbrüste und Halbautomatische Schrotflinten für die Jagd verkauft hat. Hierzulande verboten, aber in den USA, wo man sich sogar wieder legal ein SIG550 oder AK-47 kaufen kann, erlaubt.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

bist du ein waffenfetischist?


17&4 schrieb:


> Die heutige Situation: Jeder Waffenbesitzer wird halbjährlich vom jeweiligen LKA überprüft. Finden sich Einträge im Führungszeugnis oder Punkte in Flensburg, dann sind Waffenbesitzkarte und Waffen weg! Man zeige mir einen Bürger oder eine Bevölkerungsgruppe, welche ohne konkrete Verdachtsmomente derart scharf überwacht wird.



ist ja auch verständlich. Waffen sind schlieslich kein spielzeug. 
desweiteren werden auch andere Güter häufig überprüft. bsp. Autos.
Und wo steht bitteschön in einem deutschen gesetzbuch, dass der besitz einer waffe dein recht ist


----------



## Beachboy (31. Juli 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Bei einer Waffe würden 1000 Menschen "Schießen/Töten" sagen.




Schießen ist nicht mit Töten gleich zu setzen.

Ich schieße jeden Tag mindestens 300 Schuss, töte aber keinen einzigen Menschen.

Völlig Flasche Grundeinstellung.

Waffen können nur töten, sobald man einen Schuss hört denkt man jemand ist tot.

Ist mir unbegreiflich wie man so wenig einsicht gegenüber einer Menschengruppe hat die einen Sport betreibt.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

gegenüber SPORTwaffenschützen hab ich keinerlei vorbehalte (zumindest nicht mehr wie bei gamern)
Aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wiso man mit scharfen waffen schießen muss!
ich finde da muss man ganz klar differenzieren.


----------



## bokaJ95 (31. Juli 2010)

@17&4: 
so hab ich die situation noch nie betrachtet und ich muss sagen du hast recht 
@Toppic man sollte das problem weder bei den sportschützen noch bei den ''killerspielern'' suchen sondern eher bei mangelnder erziehung fehlender psychologischer ausgebildung von lehrkräften zur erkennung von psychisch labilen schülern und unsachgemäßer aufbewarung von waffen 

und ich bin (ok jetzt sind ferien) in der 9 und ich werde auch ab und an gemobbt und denke nie im traum an einen amoklauf da ich eine funktionierende familie und freunde habe
psychiologischen rückhalt finde ich unter anderem auch im meinem css clan


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Aber ich verstehe einfach nicht wiso man mit scharfen waffen schießen muss!


Weil es Spaß macht? Weil man damit Disziplinen schiessen kann, welche weit über denen mit Luftgewehr, Armbrust und Bogen liegen?



m1ch1 schrieb:


> bist du ein waffenfetischist?


Nein. Ich bin aber für einen Second Amendment für das Grundgesetz. 
Denn am Waffengesetz zeigt sich schon, wie es ein Staat  mit dem Freiheitsrechten seiner Bürger hält. Je totalitärer ein  Staat ist oder wird, desto restriktiver sind seine Waffengesetze.



> Und wo sthet bitteschön in einem deutschen gesetzbuch, dass der besitz einer waffe dein recht ist?


Es heißt nicht umsonst Waffen"recht".


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

Es heist aber Waffengesetz und wird nur umgangssprachlich waffenrecht genannt.
und alle "disziplinen" die mit echten waffen geschossen werden können ja durch kleinere ziele realisiert werden, oä.
Desweioteren bin ich der ansicht, das sich eine demokratie nicht an ihrem waffenrecht messen muss (i-wie lustig das man bei D. von einer demokratie redet obwohl es eine republik ist). auch erhöht ein liberalerer umgang mit waffen die kriminalität oder belässt sie unferändert.
denn sobalt man eine echte waffe in der hand hat, hat man schnell das gefühl dem gegenüber klar überlegen zu sein und verleitet zu überschnellen handlungen, deren fogen man nicht absehen kann.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> auch erhöht ein liberalerer umgang mit waffen die kriminalität oder belässt sie unferändert.


Nein. Schlichtweg alle Verschärfungen des Waffengesetzes haben und hatten einen Anstieg der Kriminalität zur Folge oder brachten kein mehr an Sicherheit.


> *Wie wirkt das Verbot von 1997 in Grossbritannien*
> 
> Die oben beschriebene Problematik kann an einem praktischen Beispiel verfolgt werden. In Grossbritannien wurde nach einem Vorfall in der Kleinstadt Dunblane ein nahezu vollständiges Verbot der Privatwaffen durchgesetzt. Nachdem zunächst nur grosskalibrige Handfeuerwaffen verboten worden waren, gehörte es zu einer der ersten Aktivitäten der Labour-Regierung, auch kleinkaliber-Kurzwaffen zu verbieten und die Einziehung zu veranlassen.
> 
> ...


Interessant in dem Falle auch folgendes:


> Waffen als Mittel gegen Kriminalität
> 
> Vor einigen Jahre hat das Nationale Justizinstitut dem früheren Präsidenten der Amerikanischen Soziologischen Gesellschaft Forschungsgelder für eine Beurteilung der Waffenverbote angeboten. Peter Rossi begann seine Arbeit im Glauben, dass strenge nationale Waffengesetze notwendig wären. Bei der Betrachtung der erhobenen Daten kamen Rossi und seine Kollegen James Wright und Kathleen Daly von der Universität von Massachusetts zum Schluss, das es keinen Grund für die Annahme gibt, dass Waffenverbote die Kriminalität verringern. Eine Folgestudie von Wright und Rossi an inhaftierten Schwerverbrechern kam zu dem Schluss, das entschlossenen Kriminelle von Waffenverboten nicht behindern. Außerdem gab es Anzeichen dafür, dass privater Waffenbesitz eine abschreckende Wirkung hat. 60% der Inhaftierten sagten, dass ein Krimineller eine bekanntermaßen bewaffnete Person nicht angreifen würde. 40% der Inhaftierten gaben an, ein Verbrechen wegen der Möglichkeit, dass das Opfer bewaffnet sein könnten, nicht begangen zu haben. Kriminelle in Staaten mit hohem privaten Waffenbesitz gaben an, sich am meisten wegen der bewaffneten Opfer zu fürchten.
> 
> ...





> Im März 1982 trat in Kennesaw, Georgia, eine Gemeindeverordnung  in Kraft, nach der jeder Haushalt bewaffnet sein musste; Einbrüche  fielen von 65 pro Jahr auf 26 und dann auf 11 im Folgejahr. Ähnliche  veröffentlichte Trainingsprogramme für bewaffnete Geschäftsleute in  Highland Park, Michigan und New Orleans führten zu einem plötzlich  Rückgang der Raubüberfälle auf Geschäfte; eine von Greißlern betriebene  Ausbildung hatte in Detroit dieselbe Wirkung.
> Vertraue der Bevölkerung: Die Causa gegen Waffenverbote





m1ch1 schrieb:


> denn sobalt man eine echte waffe in der hand hat, hat man schnell das gefühl dem gegenüber klar überlegen zu sein und verleitet zu überschnellen handlungen, deren fogen man nicht absehen kann.


Für diese gewagte These hast du sicherlich Quellen? Sofern es dir so geht wenn du eine Waffe in der Hand hast: Nicht von sich auf andere schliessen.


----------



## Wincenty (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> denn sobalt man eine echte waffe in der hand hat, hat man schnell das gefühl dem gegenüber klar überlegen zu sein und verleitet zu überschnellen handlungen, deren fogen man nicht absehen kann.



Da kann man gut als Beispiel das Experiment nehmen mit den Studenten die in 2 Gruppen geteilt waren: 1 Gruppe Wächter die andere Gefangenen: Mit der Zeit wurden die Wächter brutaler...

mehr brauch ich nicht dazu zu erläutern oder?


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Für diese gewagte These hast du sicherlich Quellen? Sofern es dir so geht wenn du eine Waffe in der Hand hast: Nicht von sich auf andere schliessen.


ja, die hab ich. Hab bei ner bank in praktikum gemacht und war da auch einen Tag bei der ´sicherheits abteilung und der typ hat mir dan halt auch mal ne ungeladene waffe in die handgedrückt, und ich muss ehrlich sagen in dem moment war das einfach nur geil und ich ahb mcih richtig stark gefühlt, so als könnte mir keiner was (ging nicht nur mir so auch 3 gleichaltrige haben auch ahnliches empfunden; waren alle ende 15 anfang 16). desweitern gibt es diverse von wincenty genante experiment.
udn zu deinen "statisticen" nur so viel: traue keiner statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast.
desweitern sind ide polizisten in GB auch unbewaffnet, wärden sie bei uns eine dienstpistole haben.
fakt ist, das dadurch auch für die polizei das risiko steigt, wenn man legal waffen tragen muss, da man wenn jemand mit ner waffe rumsteht auch erst mal klären muss ob er ne berechtigung dazu hat oder nicht, den wenn sie ihn gewaltsam entwaffnen und er hatte ne berechtigung, dan heist es wider die polizei wäre gewalttätig.


----------



## Poulton (31. Juli 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> desweitern gibt es diverse von wincenty genante experiment.


Und was hat es jetzt damit zu tun? Richtig: Nichts!



> fakt ist,


Fakt ist, je strenger die  Waffengesetze, desto mehr Verbrechen.
Und wenn du versuchst aus  ideologischen Gründen, aus Borniertheit, Unwissenheit oder anderen omninösen, nicht belegbaren Gründen heraus die  Rechte der anderen Bürger zu beschneiden, dann bist du ein Kontrollfanatiker.


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, je strenger die  Waffengesetze, desto mehr Verbrechen.
> Und wenn du versuchst aus  ideologischen Gründen, aus Borniertheit, Unwissenheit oder anderen omninösen, nicht belegbaren Gründen heraus die  Rechte der anderen Bürger zu beschneiden, dann bist du ein Kontrollfanatiker.


blos weil i-welche studien von waffenlobiisten oder schützenvereinen (die dieses ergebnis wollen) dasd behaupten? 
Fakt ist das eine Pistole dazu gebaut wurde menschen zu töten, und dazu _*kann*_ sie auch gebraucht werden. 
und ominös und unbelegbar sind die tatsachen das pistolen zum töten gebraucht werden durchaus nicht, sondern eher die Behauptung, dass durch deren verbot die zahl der straftaten steigen soll. 
wenn also deine behauptung stimmen würde dan müsste amerika eines der sichersten länder der welt sein, da dort bereits mit einem jagdschein schwere krigswaffen (bsp mschienengewere und granatwerfer) gekauft werden dürfen.
allerdings ist dort die kriminalität um einiges höher (vorallem bei schweren verbrechen wie mord und vergewaltigung) als in deutschland.


----------



## DarkMo (31. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt, da kann man diskutieren wie man will, solche waffen von ordnungsliebenden sportschützen zum bsp sind immer wieder die tatwerkzeuge bei amokläufen. und ich sag mal so: wenns nich klappt auf diese art und weise, dann muss das eben von ner höheren gewalt verwaltet werden. das problem is halt grad bei waffen, selbst das kleinste risiko hat enorme folgen, wenns dumm läuft. das muss einfach jeder, der ne waffe hat auch mal einsehen. diese rumdiskutiererei, das das alles nich so wild is un rechte beschneidung hier un da kannste dir an den hut stecken. durch diese tollen spielzeuge kommen immer wieder leute um, un anders wie beim auto, is das ne sache, ohne die man auch klar kommt. genauso wie man ohne drogen und alk klar kommen könnte - aber da isses ja das selbe wie mit waffen (un ich mach auch immer mit ^^).

wie gesagt, ich kann jeden sportschützen verstehn, das er sich hier zutiefst angegriffen fühlt, aber er hat sich nunmal ein sehr sehr sensibles hobby ausgesucht - und das sollte man auch begreifen irgendwo.

und ganz ehrlich (auch wenn es nie einen einzigen amoklauf mit solchen waffen gegeben hätte) - ich hätte schiss neben jemanden zu wohnen, der ne waffe im haus hat. machts wie aufm rummel in der schießbude (bloß halt bissl professioneller) - die waffe un mimbeln gibts vor ort und geballert wird nur an der "bude". sagt ja keiner, das man ne "schützennutte" als waffe nutzen muss, kann ja die eigene sein, aber die brauch man eben ned zu hause haben.


----------



## HCN (31. Juli 2010)

@ DarkMo

Na und?

Freiheit ist wichtiger als ein paar Menschenleben, den Kolleteralschaden muss man eben in kauf nehmen.

Oder wollt ihr in Zukunft alles verbieten wo potentiell Menschen umkommen könnnen (Zigaretten, Alkohol, Autos, Feuerwerkskörper usw)


----------



## m1ch1 (31. Juli 2010)

HCN schrieb:


> @ DarkMo
> 
> Na und?
> 
> ...



wo ham se dich den laufen lassen?
wenn du alles aufmerksam gelesen hättest, hättest du mitbekommen, das es nciht darum geht, das dabei potentiel jemand umkommen kann, sondern das bei der entwicklung wert darauf gelget wurde maximalen schaden an personen anzu richten.


----------



## Wincenty (1. August 2010)

DarkMo schrieb:


> genauso wie man ohne drogen und alk klar kommen könnte - aber da isses ja das selbe wie mit waffen (un ich mach auch immer mit ^^).



Vor 4000 Jahren hätte die Menschheit aber nicht ohne Alk überlebt oder wäre zumindest nicht die "weltherrschaft" haben - denn vor 4000 Jahren gabs nur wenige saubere Quellen mit Wasser um die Komplette Bevälkerung damit zu Versorgen (ich meine die Ägypter) und erst durch den Gärungsprozess wurden die schädlichen Bakterien abgetötet und somit ungefährlich zu trinken aber halt mit den Nebenwirkungen von Alk.
Quelle: History HD (PL)

Natürlich ist dies nicht mehr für heute oder zumindest teilweise (3. Welt) gültig - das kommen und gehen kann auch auf Nutzen übertragen werden z.B. zu beginn von Schußwaffen: verbesserte die Jagdmöglichkeit ABER es gibt immer Genies die alles pervertieren müssen und zum bösem Spiel machen (Kriegsmachinerien,...)

Und mal zurück Topic:

Ich bin nicht gegen Strengere oder Sanftere Regeln für Games - aber ich bin strikt gegen Zensur und Verbote: zum einene weil ich als Käufer habe das Recht alles zu erfahren (Spielspaß und so eingenommen) und es schadet nur der Landeswirtschaft: viele Spiele kaufe ich einfach in Polen wegen dem Preis und weil es so gut wie immer um die UK-Version eben halt mit PL-Untertiteln, ich saug mir dann halt die dt.  Sprachfiles oder leih mir die Disk eines Freundes um die dt. Version zu installieren oder wenn man Glück hat, dann sind auch die dt. Version zum installieren da (ohne Zensur)


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> blos weil i-welche studien von waffenlobiisten oder  schützenvereinen (die dieses ergebnis wollen) dasd behaupten?


Das sind nicht irgendwelche Studien von Waffenlobbyisten.



> sondern eher die Behauptung, dass durch deren verbot die zahl der straftaten steigen soll.


Diese Behauptung ist nicht omninös, sondern belegt. Quellen habe ich  genug angeführt. Es wäre langsam mal an der Zeit das DU mit Zahlen,  Daten, Fakten ankommst, anstatt mit jeder weiteren Antwort, das Bild vom  Unwissenden der auf dicke Hose macht zu zementieren.



> wenn also deine behauptung stimmen würde dan müsste amerika eines der sichersten länder der welt sein


Wie weiter oben schonmal geschrieben, ist gerade in US Bundesstaaten  mit liberalen Waffengesetzen die Kriminalität bedeutend geringer ist  als in denen mit restriktiven Waffengesetzen.



> , da dort bereits mit einem jagdschein schwere krigswaffen (bsp  mschienengewere und granatwerfer) gekauft werden dürfen.


Wie wäre es mal, endlich mal mit Sachkenntnis und Quellen zu kommen als  mit Unwissenheit und schlechter Rechtschreibung versuchen aufzutrumpfen?  In keinem Bundesstaat der USA kann man mit einem Jagdschein schwere  Kriegswaffen kaufen.



DarkMo schrieb:


> - ich hätte schiss neben jemanden zu wohnen, der ne waffe im haus hat.


Das Gute ist, man weiß i.d.R. nicht ob man neben einen Waffenbesitzer wohnt oder nicht. 
Ansonsten: Wer unter Angstzuständen oder Phobien (vor Waffen und deren Besitzern) leidet, sollte zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

bei allen von dir genanten quellen sind auf seiten von waffenbefürwortern (schützenvereinen und second amendment project) veröffentlicht. und wie bereits gesagt, man kann jede statistik so hinbigen das sie mit den eigenen zielen übereinstimmt. dein beschweren über meine rechtschreibung troz erklärung das ich nichts dafür kann zeigt nur auf wie intollerant du gegenüber anderen bist.
zu meinen quellen: 
"Das Gesetz hatte den Vorzug, dass Washington eine der rühmenswerten US-Großstädte war, in denen Eltern sich vor einem Kindergeburtstag nicht bei den Gastgebern erkundigen mussten, ob sie Schusswaffen besitzen und ob und wie sie gesichert sind. Und es nach 1976 gingen auch die Gewaltverbrechen mit Schusswaffen in der einst berüchtigten "Murder Capital USA" zurück. " (die welt)
=> waffen besitz erhöhen die gewaltbereitschaft und schaffen keine sicherheit.
PRivater waffneschrank :AK-47;uzi; usw
Waffenbesitzer in USA - Freiheit, die sie meinen - Panorama - sueddeutsche.de
hier hast du deine quellen. und die sind nicht von i-welchen lobyisten sondern von freien medien.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> und wie bereits gesagt, man kann jede statistik so hinbigen das sie mit den eigenen zielen übereinstimmt.


Seht ihr wie diese Person arbeitet? Er bastelt sich die Welt zurecht wie er sie haben will. Lügt und verzerrt Fakten.
Entweder hat er einfach nur Spaß am Schwätzen, hat keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Kriminalität und Gewalt, ist ein Kontrollfanatiker oder hat sich aus ideologischen Gründen vorgenommen solchen Unsinn zu verbreiten.



> Und es nach 1976 gingen auch die Gewaltverbrechen mit Schusswaffen in der einst berüchtigten "Murder Capital USA" zurück. " (die welt)


Was ja auch furchtbar erfolgreich war. Washington ist auch weiterhin die US-Großstadt mit der höchsten Mordrate und die US-Stadt mit den meisten Verbrechen und somit weiterhin "capital of crime". 
Weswegen ich, falls ich doch irgendwann auf die Idee kommen würde mir eine Green Card zu besorgen, eher nach Phoenix in Arizona "gehen" würde. Denn gerade wegen eines der liberalsten Waffengesetze innerhalb der USA, ist Arizona einer der Staaten mit der geringsten Kriminalität und Phoenix eine der Großstädte mit der geringsten Kriminalität.



> => waffen besitz erhöhen die gewaltbereitschaft und schaffen keine sicherheit.


Nein. Ansonsten müssten sich die Leute in Finnland ja gegenseitig über den Haufen schiessen. In Finnland gibt es rund 1,6 Millionen legale Schusswaffen bei einer Bevölkerung von rund 5 Millionen, dabei hat dieses Land die wenigsten Tötungsdelikte in ganz Europa. Sie liegen zwischen 100 bis 150 pro Jahr.



> PRivater waffneschrank :AK-47;uzi; usw


Und was ist jetzt das schlimme an diesen Waffen? Wie gesagt: Wenn du unter Phobie vor Waffen leidest, geh zu Arzt.



> hier hast du deine quellen. und die sind nicht von i-welchen lobyisten sondern von freien medien.


Super, die Anti-Waffenlobby darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Aber wenn du Zeitungen willst:
Waffenrecht: Amerikanische Freiheitskultur und deutscher Durchfalljournalismus - Marco Kanne - eigentümlich frei


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Seht ihr wie diese Person arbeitet? Er bastelt sich die Welt zurecht wie er sie haben will. Lügt und verzerrt Fakten.
> Entweder hat er einfach nur Spaß am Schwätzen, hat keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Kriminalität und Gewalt, ist ein Kontrollfanatiker oder hat sich aus ideologischen Gründen vorgenommen solchen Unsinn zu verbreiten.


meinst du damit mich?! 
ICh bastel mir die welt nicht zurecht, sondern ich sage nur wie es ist. statistiken kan man *immer* so hinbiegen das sie passen (so was lernt man sowohl im DEutsch wie im geschichtsunterricht in der schule). solltes dir vllt. mal durch den kopf gehen lasse.

die hohe kriminalität liegt warscheinlicgh 
daran

ich hab keine zitate von der antiwaffenloby genannt, da diese ebenfals verfälscht sind.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> meinst du damit mich?!


Ja, dich.



> die hohe kriminalität liegt warscheinlicgh
> daran


Richtig. Sie liegt u.a. mit an dem restriktiven Waffengesetz, welches jetzt zu Recht gekippt wurde, da es einen Verstoß gegen den zweiten Verfassungszusatz darstellt.


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

nach deiner beschreibung müsste sich die situation aber deutlich gebessert haben, da das gesetz bereits vor 3 jahren gekippt wurde. hast du dafür belege?
desweiteren lüge ich nicht und bastel mir auch keine welt zusammen wie sie mir passt. ich weis nicht wie man auf so einen stuss kommt. wenn hier einer sich die welt baut wie es ihm passt, dann du, da du die quellen verdrehst wie es dir gerade passt. (siehe dein lezten post.)


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nachdem im  Jahre 2008 nach einer erfolgreichen Klage vor dem Obersten Gerichtshof  der USA das Waffenverbot für verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde, und sich  die Bürger nun wieder legal bewaffnen dürfen, *konnte im Jahr 2009 ein  Rückgang der Mordrate um ganze 25% und damit die niedrigste  Verbrechensrate der letzten 40 Jahre verzeichnet werden.*[/FONT]


Quelle: DWJ - Deutsches Waffen Journal - Weniger Verbrechen nach Liberalisierung des Waffenrechts


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. August 2010)

*AW: Offener Brief nach Winenden: Ausgrenzung und Angst helfen nicht gegen Gewalt*



nyso schrieb:


> Sie schießen wirklich auf diese Pappfiguren, um die Hemmschwelle zu senken.



Totaler Blödsinn! 



nyso schrieb:


> Das ist ein wesentlicher Teil der Ausbildung der US-Soldaten.



Noch mehr Blödsinn! 



nyso schrieb:


> Deutsche schießen übrigens nicht auf Pappmenschen, bei uns ist diese Hemmschwelle gewünscht.



Komisch, ich habe in meine 4 jährigen Dienstzeit bei der Bundeswehr sogar öfters auf Pappkameraden geschossen, als auf normale Zielscheiben. 
Besonders bei den Schießübungen zum Erreichen der Schützenschnur wird auf Pappkameraden geschossen!


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

zu deiner Finland statistik: laut dir hat finnland 5mio einwohner (weis keine genauen zahlen also vertaue ich dir da einfach mal) und 111 morder oä. (2006) das mach pro einwohner 2,22*10^-5 morde.
in deutschland gab es 2006 ca 567 morde oä. (hab keine genauen zahlen aber wenn ich es richtig interpretiert habe sind 30.7%(174) der taten von ausländern verübt worden und 567 wäre dann die gesamtzahl. zahlen hab ich von hier) macht bei einer bevölkerung von rund 82mio 6,914*10^-6 morde pro kopf.
man sieht also die tötungstaten in finnland sind pro kopf deutlich höher als in deutschland.(sofern ich mich nicht i-wo verrechent habe)
MfG M1ch1


----------



## Sash (1. August 2010)

ich hab auch auf pappkameraden geschossen. mit ner p8, g3, mg3...
immer voll in die brust.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> in deutschland gab es 2006 ca 567 morde oä.


2009 hatte man in Deutschland 3238 Tötungsdelikte(siehe Seite 37).


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

i-wie blick ich nicht mehr durch. wiso passen die anderen zahlen nicht? 
dann halt mit den zahlen vom bka: 
Deutschland:82Mio
straftaten gesamt:6,11 mio   0,075 pro kopf
Mord:2266                         2,76*10^-5 pro kopf
finnland:5mio
gesamt:0,88Mio                  0,176 pro kopf
Mord:132                           2,64*10^-5 pro kopf
(zahlen von 2008, da ich von finnland keine aktuelleren finden konte)
man erkennt, das es eine minimale abweichung bei den mordzahlen gibt, welche aber wirklich nur minimal ist und (wie ich denke nicht auf die waffen geschoben werden kann) aber ein sehr deutlicher anstik an sonstigen taten gibt(fast doppelt so viele).
MfG M1ch1


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Mord:132                           2,64*10^-5 pro kopf
> (zahlen von 2008)


Du beachtest aber schon was bei den Zahlen steht? 


> _*Totschlag,* Mord, *minder schwerer Fall des Totschlags*_


Also nicht nur Fälle von Mord.
Wenn man die von mir genannte Zahl aus der PKS 2009 nimmt, in Höhe von 3238, kommt man für Dtl. auf 3,94878049 × 10^-5.
Wenn man jetzt die die genaue Bevölkerungsanzahl nimmt:
Finnland 5.326.314 (31. Dezember 2008)
81,835 Mio. (15.)[3] (November 2009)
(Zahlen nach Wikipedia)
kommt man für Finnland auf 2,4782617 × 10^-5
und für Dtl. auf  3,95674223 × 10^-5


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

ja das beachte ich schon, bin aber zu faul es hinzuschreiben. an den zahlen ändert es aber nichts. desweiteren ist es ja nur eine juristische unterscheidung. in beiden fällen hat eine person eine andere umgebracht.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

Damit ist eindeutig widerlegt, das liberale Waffengesetze zu mehr Tötungsdelikten, etc. führen und zeigt, das die Fixierung auf den privaten Waffenbesitz als Ursache für Amokläufe und Schulmassaker und als Grundübel schlechthin völlig am Thema vorbei geht. 
Zumal sich dann hier wieder die Frage auftut, warum es in Deutschland in Zeiten als man ein äusserst liberales Waffengesetz hatte(vor 1972/73), es nicht zu soetwas gekommen ist, obwohl es damals sogar im Quellekatalog Kleinkaliber-Gewehre, frei ab 18, zu kaufen gab.


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

es wiederlegt aber auch eindeutig deine these, das es mit liberaleren waffengesetzen weniger straftaten gibt. auch wenn meien these wiederelget ist das durch waffen die kriminalität steigt ist mir i-wie bei dem gedanken unwohl das jeder waffen kaufen darf. klar das die waffen nicht alleine schuld an amokläufen sind (was ich auch nie behauptet habe bzw wollt. wobei ich der ansicht bin, dass es vllt mehr gegeben hätte, wenn jeder waffen kaufen kann.
das hauptproblem ist und bleibt die erziehung und die psyche der betreffenden.

zu deiner these dass es vor 1972 keine amokläufe gab: 
ich erinnere mich (war glaub in der allgäuer zeitung) mal nen bericht über amokläufe und seit wann es sie gibt gelesen zu haben, und dort war zu lesen, dass es einen lehrer ende des 19jahrundert gab der mit einem revolver amok gelaufen ist. ich denke also dass es nicht ein problem der neuzeit ist sondern eher das die ganzen medien schlagzeiel wollen, und somit ein amoklauf ein guter aufhänger ist der eine hohje auflage verspricht. den früher hatte man npoch andere probleme.


----------



## Poulton (1. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> es wiederlegt aber auch eindeutig deine these, das es mit liberaleren waffengesetzen weniger straftaten gibt.


Nein. Ansonsten siehe u.a. auch das auch auf der vorherigen Seite gebrachte: 


> [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]Nachdem im  Jahre 2008 nach  einer erfolgreichen Klage vor dem Obersten Gerichtshof  der USA das  Waffenverbot für verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde, und sich  die Bürger  nun wieder legal bewaffnen dürfen, *konnte im Jahr 2009 ein  Rückgang  der Mordrate um ganze 25% und damit die niedrigste  Verbrechensrate der  letzten 40 Jahre verzeichnet werden.*[/FONT]


Quelle: DWJ - Deutsches Waffen Journal - Weniger Verbrechen nach Liberalisierung des Waffenrechts

oder um nochmal auf das Beispiel Großbritannien zu kommen:


> Großbritannien [Bearbeiten]
> 
> Die Waffengesetze von Großbritannien zählen zu den schärfsten der Welt. Der Amoklauf von Hungerford (1987) führte zu einem Verbot von halbautomatischen Gewehren. 1996 wurden dann 15 Kinder und ihr Lehrer in Dunblane (Schottland) erschossen. Dieses führte zu einem Totalverbot von Kurzwaffen.
> 
> ...


Wobei man hier sagen muss, das die Kriminalität nicht trotz sondern wegen des Waffenverbot anstieg. Denn Waffenverbote entwaffnen nur die gesetzestreuen Bürger nicht aber die Kriminellen. Dadurch steigt die Kriminalität.
Und ja, auch mit diesem Totalverbot ließ sich kein Amoklauf verhindern: 


> 13 Tote bei Amoklauf in England
> *Ein  52-jähriger Mann hat Medienberichten zufolge am 2. Juni in England 12  Menschen und sich selbst erschossen. 11 Menschen wurden verletzt. In  Großbritannien ist der Privatbesitz von Kurzwaffen seit rund 14 Jahren  gesetzlich verboten.*
> 
> Gegner des  privaten Waffenbesitzes, darunter die Splittergewerkschaft Bund  Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK), Grüne, Linke und zahlreiche  Sozialdemokraten fordern für Deutschland in regelmäßigen Abständen  weitere Verschärfungen des Waffengesetzes bis hin zum Verbot von  Schießsportdisziplinen mit "Großkaliberwaffen". Als Begründung führen  sie unter anderem an, dass in Großbritannien nach einem furchtbaren  Amoklauf 1996 der Privatbesitz von Kurzwaffen verboten wurde und seither  keine Amokläufe mehr stattgefunden hätten. Jetzt ist trotz dieses  Verbotes erneut eine so furchtbare Tat geschehen. Die Amoktat vom 2.  Juni zeigt auf tragische Weise, dass Gesetze mit Fokus auf ein Tatmittel  keinerlei Wirkung auf Täter mit enormer Tötungswut haben. Anders  ausgedrückt: Das Totalverbot des Besitzes von Kurzwaffen und damit auch  des Schießsports mit Kurzwaffen verhindert keine Amokläufe, es verstärkt  nur obrigkeitsstaatliche Tendenzen. In Großbritannien hat sich die mit  Schusswaffen ausgeübte Gewaltkriminalität seit dem gesetzlichen  Totalverbot nahezu verdoppelt.
> ...


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

ich höre jetzt einfach mal auf meine alten quellen erneut zu posten, den ich denke wir beide könnten noch jahre so weiter machen und würden zu keinem ergebniss kommen, da jeder von seinem standpunkt überzeugt ist und ich noch meine facharbeit schreiben muss. 
MfG M1ch1


----------



## xEbo (1. August 2010)

Was wirklich schade ist, ich hab in meinen Posts früher in diesem Thread mehrfach erwähnt dass das Waffengesetz eher eine untergeordnete Rolle gespielt hat.
Eine Waffe ist eine gefährliche Sache aber überlegt euch einfach mal wieviel dazu nötig ist (vorallem auch alle die eine Waffe besitzen), eine in die Hand zu nehmen, auf ein menschliches Ziel zu richten und abzudrücken. Danach dann nicht völlig im Eimer zu sein und weiterzumachen, naja ich denke es wird klar was ich meine.

Was kann man also tun um Taten wie einen Amoklauf oder einen "harmloseren" Suizid von einem noch längst nicht erwachsenen Menschen zu verhindern? 
Sämtliche Gegenstände von ihm Fernhalten oder doch lieber irgendwo in eine psychologische Unterstützung oder Früherkennung investieren?

Meiner Meinung nach sind das wirklich diskutierenswerte Punkte. Leider fühlen sich hier va. Sportschützen angegriffen wenn man über eine Verschärfung des Wfrechtes philosophiert. Alle anderen Punkte wurden nicht einmal angekratzt.
Was ich persönlich sehr schade finde. Der Informationsgehalt der Diskussion war ab einem gewissen Punkt faktisch null.


----------



## m1ch1 (1. August 2010)

naja über die anderen punkt konnte man nicht diskutieren, da sich (zumindest hier) alle einer meinung sind. die diskusion ist ja nurt entstanden da 17&4 und ich total anderer meinung waren und sind.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (2. August 2010)

Warum die Zahlen von Finnland? Warum nicht die der USA, dem Land der Schusswaffen?

2005 wurden 10100 Tötungen mit einer Schusswaffe begangen, was etwa 67% der 14860 Morde gesamt entspricht.
Das sind 3,6*10^-5 Morde mit Schusswaffe pro Einwohner ( 280 Mio gerechnet ).

In Deutschland sind es sogar nur 2,6*10^-5 Morde bei denen alle Waffen mitgezählt werden. In den USA ist allein der Anteil der Schusswaffendelikte höher.
Zählt man alle knapp 15000 Morde wäre die Rate dort bei 5,35*10^-5

Ingsgesamt wurden 2005 dort 576000 Straftaten gezählt bei denen eine Schusswaffe eingesetzt oder ohne weitere Folgen abgefeuert wurde. Wir können unser Waffenrecht soweit liberalisieren, bis hier auch jeder im Küchenschrank nen Revolver liegen hat, und auf dem eigenen Grundstück der Grundsatz "First shoot - then ask" gilt. Dann war vieles plötzlich nurnoch "Notwehr".

Damit verbunden ist das Problem, bei zuvielen Schusswaffen die sich in Umlauf befinden - ob registriert oder nicht - die zu finden die zu den Spuren eines Projektils passt.

Und um mal den Unterschied zu nennen damit nicht die Amokläufe in den USA und in Deutschland auf ein gleiches Potential gehoben werden:
In Winnenden wurde zB eine Handfeuerwaffe eingesetzt. In Columbine hatte man Sturmgewehre.. ich bin mir sicher, hätte der Täter hier Zugang zu größeren Waffen gehabt, er hätte sie genutzt.

Wo bitte ist jetzt der Zusammenhang zwischen Straftaten und Schusswaffen widerlegt?

Nach den 10100 Schusswaffendelikten mit Todesfolge folgt übrigens das Messer mit unter 2000 Delikten.


----------



## Poulton (2. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> 2005 wurden 10100 Tötungen mit einer Schusswaffe begangen, was etwa 67% der 14860 Morde gesamt entspricht.


Wenn du jetzt noch nennst, wieviele davon mit legalen und wieviele mit illegalen begangen werden und wie sich das nach Bundesstaat aufteilt(denn wie schonmal gesagt: jeder Bundesstaat in den USA darf beim Waffengesetz sein eigenes Süppchen kochen).



> Es  gibt derzeit zwischen 100 und  140 Millionen privater Schusswaffen in den  USA, ein Drittel davon  Faustfeuerwaffen. Das Verhältnis zwischen  jährlichen Missbrauchern von  Faustfeuerwaffen zur Anzahl derselben liegt  bei 1:400, von FFW Morden  zu FFW 1:3600.
> Quelle: Vertraue der Bevölkerung: Die Causa gegen Waffenverbote





hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> und auf dem eigenen Grundstück der Grundsatz "First shoot - then ask" gilt. Dann war vieles plötzlich nurnoch "Notwehr".


Mein Gott redest du einen Unsinn zusammen. Jaja, Stop einen Einbrecher  oder andere dubiose Personen, die sich an deinem Leben oder Eigentum vergreifen wollen mit einem Strauß Blumen oder guten Worten. 
Uhuhuu, jeder Zwischenfall wird  in einer Schiesserei enden... Schwätzer.

YouTube - Penn&Teller-Bullshit-Gun-Control-1


----------



## Sash (2. August 2010)

hehe in den usa gibts autohändler, da gibts zu nem pick up truck ne pumb gun hinzu.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (3. August 2010)

da gibts auch banken, die dir zur Kontoeröffnung ein gewehr schenken...

Die NRA hätte es am liebsten, wenns die Waffen zu jedem McMenü gäbe.


----------



## Sash (3. August 2010)

jo statt diese cola gläser ne 50er special action desert eagle, mit der kann man alles erlegen.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> da gibts auch banken, die dir zur Kontoeröffnung ein gewehr schenken...


Quelle? Hoffentlich nicht Lügenbaron Michael Moore, der sich hier (mal wieder) in Faktenverdrehung und Weglassen von wichtigen Punkten "geübt" hat.
YouTube - Manufacturing Dissent German (ab 2:45)
http://www.mooreexposed.com/Moorereplybank.html
http://www.liberalismus.at/moore.php#bfc


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Komisch nur, dass die Bank 500 Gewehre hat und dass man eins bekommen kann, wenn die Identität überprüft wurde.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

Wo ist das Problem eine Waffe zu bekommen, nachdem die Identität(zumal mehr als das, hier wird nämlich auch geprüft ob man überhaupt eine Waffe bekommen darf) geprüft ist? Zumal die Waffen ja nichtmal in der Bank lagern und man dort auch keine Munition mit ausgehändigt wird.
Um dazu aus den letztgenannten Link zu zitieren:


> *Film: *Im Film marschiert Moore in eine Bank, wo er nach fünf Minuten direkt in der Bank eine Waffe als Prämie bekommt.
> *Wirklichkeit: *Jan Jacobson, die Bankangestellte im Film: "Was in  der Bank passierte war eine vorher arrangierte Sache. Normalerweise muss  man eine Woche oder zehn Tage warten." Bei der Bank kommt man sich nach  dem Film ziemlich benutzt vor. Laut Angaben der Angestellten hat Moores  Filmfirma ein Monat daran gearbeitet, die Szene so zu filmen. [4] Bei  dem Gewehr handelt es sich um eine von mehreren Prämien, die zur Auswahl  stehen. Normalerweise wird sie bei einem lizenzierten Waffenhändler  gekauft und ist auch dort abzuholen, nach einem Backgroundcheck. Für den  Film wurde das Gewehr dort abgeholt und in die Bank zur fingierten  "Übergabe" gebracht.  [5] Helen Steinman, die Kundenbetreuerin in der  Bank (auch im Film zu sehen), bestätigt: "Man kann nicht einfach  hereinkommen und eine Waffe erhalten." Moore gab nur vor, ein neues  Konto zu eröffnen. [6]


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Was auch etwas ungeschickt wäre. 
Aber Waffen kannst du in den USA sehr gut kaufen, auch im Supermarkt und wenn du recht "nett" zu einem Verkäufer bist, dann kannst du die Waffe auch gleich mitnehmen.

Oder du gehst zu einem Schießverein, lässt dich dort von einem Mitglied einladen. Sobald du da geschossen hast, kannst du vorzugsweise über den Verein Waffen kaufen.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ...und wenn du recht "nett" zu einem Verkäufer bist, dann kannst du die Waffe auch gleich mitnehmen.


Dafür hätte ich doch bitte mal Quellen und Belege(Michael Moore zählt hier garantiert nicht dazu).



> Sobald du da geschossen hast, kannst du vorzugsweise über den Verein Waffen kaufen.


Wo ist das Problem über den Verein zu kaufen?


----------



## m1ch1 (3. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem eine Waffe zu bekommen, nachdem die Identität(zumal mehr als das, hier wird nämlich auch geprüft ob man überhaupt eine Waffe bekommen darf) geprüft ist? Zumal die Waffen ja nichtmal in der Bank lagern und man dort auch keine Munition mit ausgehändigt wird.
> Um dazu aus den letztgenannten Link zu zitieren:



was ändert das daran, dass man als prämie zur kontoeröffnung eine waffe bekommt?


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

Wo ist das Problem an solch einer Prämie(die man auch nicht "einfach so" bekommt)?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Dafür hätte ich doch bitte mal Quellen und Belege(Michael Moore zählt hier garantiert nicht dazu).


 
Fahr nach Houston, geh in den Target Supermarkt rein und frag dort nach einer Schrotflinte, wenn ein etwas großgewachsener Mexikaner an der Kasse ist, kann du damit rechnen, dass du die Waffe gleich mitnehmen kannst, ohne Munition natürlich, aber Munition kannst du im nächsten Target Laden kaufen.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

Ich habe nach Quellen und Belegen gefragt...
Hinzu kommt: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_laws_in_the_United_States_(by_state)#Texas
Denn wie schonmal geschrieben: Das Waffengesetz unterscheidet sich von Bundesstaat zu Bundesstaat. Es gibt *kein* landesweit einheitliches wie bei uns in Deutschland.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. August 2010)

Richtig, und ich war im Laden. 

Außerdem kannst du über den Schießstand die Waffen kaufen und zwar direkt beim Schießstand, ohne extra Waffenhändler.

Fahr mal nach Texas und sieh die Realität, die unterscheidet sich sehr von dem, was in irgendwelchen Gesetztestexten steht.
Und wenn solche laschen Auslegungen und Waffengesetze irgendwann in Deutschland Standard werden (was sicher nicht passieren wird), dann wäre ich der erste, der auswandern würde.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Fahr mal nach Texas und sieh die Realität, die unterscheidet sich sehr von dem, was in irgendwelchen Gesetztestexten steht.


Nein. Du hattest erst geschrieben "_in den USA_", dafür hatte ich Belege verlangt. Dann rücktest du erst mit Texas raus und Texas hat mit die liberalsten Waffengesetze in den ganzen USA und dort braucht man nichtmal eine Lizens zum Waffenbesitz. 



> dann wäre ich der erste, der auswandern würde.


Dann mach das. Ich würde solch einen Tag mehr als nur auf den Kalender einkreisen, wenn endlich jeder mündige, gesetzestreue Bürger, ohne Nachweis eines Bedürfnis und ohne Mitgliedschaft im Schützenverein (wobei mir die Sache mit der fehlenden Waffensachkundeprüfung selbst etwas übel aufstößt) das Recht hat, Schußwaffen zu kaufen und zu besitzen.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (3. August 2010)

17&4 was willst du denn eigentlich? Dass jeder auf der Straße eine Waffe trägt wenn er möchte ?
Wie willst du den Aufwand realisieren, jeden zu prüfen ob er psychisch zum Führen einer Waffe in der Lage ist ? 
Mir scheint du fühlst dich benachteiligt und gehörst dann zu denen, die in jeder noch so lächerlichen Situation gerne eine Waffe ziehen würden um andere zu befehligen.
Deine Auffassung hat aber leider einen Haken: Wenn jeder ne Waffe hat ist das nichts besser als wenn keiner ne Waffe hat.

Jetzt mal Hand auf's Herz ( oder bei dir aufs Halfter ^^ ):
Was willst du im tagtäglichen Gebrauch mit einer Waffe? Auf Vögel schießen ? Auf Straßenschilder bei voller Fahrt? Auf Nachbars Katze ?

Wortgewandt scheinst du zu sein - setze deine Worte als Waffe ein. Damit erreichst du mehr.


----------



## Poulton (3. August 2010)

Ich sehe Waffenbesitz als ein Recht des Bürgers und nicht als ein "Privileg" welches einem von Staatswegen großzügig und gnädigst gewährt wird. Das hat auch nichts mit befehligen oder in jeder Situation die Waffe zu ziehen zu tun, denn genau das was du da von dir gegeben hast, ist die  Verdummung die wir seit 40 Jahren von den Medien und gewissen ideologischen Strömungen bezüglich Waffen erleben. 
Vor 1973  konnte jeder mündige, nicht vorbestrafte Volljährige in den Waffenladen gehen und sich das  Großkalibergewehr oder sogar bitterböse Schrotflinten FREI AB 18(!) mit beliebig viel  Munition erwerben. Das KK-Gewehr gab es im  Quellekatalog. Mehr Morde, Überfälle, Amokläufe, etc. gab es deswegen auch nicht.

Im übrigen wird auch niemand dazu gezwungen eine Waffe zu kaufen. Wer keine will, kauft sich keine aber der möge dann auch bitte die anderen mit "wer braucht das"-Polemik verschonen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. August 2010)

So übel wärs echt nicht, wenn jeder eine Waffe hätte, dann würde jeder Einbrecher oder Vergewaltiger sich seine Taten vorher vielleicht nochmal überlegen.


----------



## m1ch1 (3. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Waffenbesitz als ein Recht des Bürgers und nicht als ein "Privileg" welches einem von Staatswegen großzügig und gnädigst gewährt wird. Das hat auch nichts mit befehligen oder in jeder Situation die Waffe zu ziehen zu tun, denn genau das was du da von dir gegeben hast, ist die  Verdummung die wir seit 40 Jahren von den Medien und gewissen ideologischen Strömungen bezüglich Waffen erleben.
> Vor 1973  konnte jeder mündige, nicht vorbestrafte Volljährige in den Waffenladen gehen und sich das  Großkalibergewehr oder sogar bitterböse Schrotflinten FREI AB 18(!) mit beliebig viel  Munition erwerben. Das KK-Gewehr gab es im  Quellekatalog. Mehr Morde, Überfälle, Amokläufe, etc. gab es deswegen auch nicht.
> 
> Im übrigen wird auch niemand dazu gezwungen eine Waffe zu kaufen. Wer keine will, kauft sich keine aber der möge dann auch bitte die anderen mit "wer braucht das"-Polemik verschonen.



wie stehst du dann zu dem thema führerschein?
autofahren ist ja dan auch ein recht und nicht ein privileg, das dir eine höher macht (in diesem falle der staat) zu sprechen kann.
Damit eine gesellschaft funktioniert braucht es nunmal gewisse regeln.


----------



## Beachboy (3. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Ich sehe Waffenbesitz als ein Recht des Bürgers und nicht als ein "Privileg" welches einem von Staatswegen großzügig und gnädigst gewährt wird. Das hat auch nichts mit befehligen oder in jeder Situation die Waffe zu ziehen zu tun, denn genau das was du da von dir gegeben hast, ist die  Verdummung die wir seit 40 Jahren von den Medien und gewissen ideologischen Strömungen bezüglich Waffen erleben.
> Vor 1973  konnte jeder mündige, nicht vorbestrafte Volljährige in den Waffenladen gehen und sich das  Großkalibergewehr oder sogar bitterböse Schrotflinten FREI AB 18(!) mit beliebig viel  Munition erwerben. Das KK-Gewehr gab es im  Quellekatalog. Mehr Morde, Überfälle, Amokläufe, etc. gab es deswegen auch nicht.
> 
> Im übrigen wird auch niemand dazu gezwungen eine Waffe zu kaufen. Wer keine will, kauft sich keine aber der möge dann auch bitte die anderen mit "wer braucht das"-Polemik verschonen.



Aber das Problem besteht dann daran, wenn du jetzt diese gesetzliche Lage wiederherrstellst wird es sicherlich um weitaus mehr morde geben.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (3. August 2010)

Die durch straftaten getöteten sind in den Statistiken ja nur die eine Seite der Medaille.

Diejenigen die durch unfälle oder unglückliche Umstände umkommen, aber in der Verbrechensstatistik nicht auftauchen sind die Kehrseite.

Wenn Eltern abends ihr Kind aus versehen er schießen weil es zu spät nach hause kommt und sich reinschleicht, oder wenn du jemanden erschießt der dich nur aus Spaß erschrecken wollte.
Taucht alles nicht in der Mord- oder Verbrechensstatistik auf.
Oder jeder, der gerade auf 180 ist und jemand anderen im Besoffenen Kopp aus niederen Beweggründen erschießt. Gewalt durch zuviel Alkohol wo Hemmschwellen von den Tätern nicht mehr wahrgenommen werden gibt es zuhauf - willst du denen auch noch ne Schusswaffe in die Hand drücken?

Wir können dann gleich alles legalisieren. Selbstjustiz, Rache, Drogen, Sprengstoffbesitz.. alles Dinge die mal erlaubt waren aber dann gesetzlich reglementiert wurden.
Warum sollen wir den Waffenliebhabern irgendwelche großzügigen Rechte einräumen, aber nicht denen die gerne Drogen nehmen wollen oder denen ein Familienmitglied "genommen" wurde ? Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn steht doch eh schon in der Bibel auf die sich der Staat manchmal beruft.


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> Damit eine gesellschaft funktioniert braucht es nunmal gewisse regeln.


Habe ich etwas anderes gesagt? Nein!
Dennoch kann man sich beim Waffenrecht ohne Probleme die Länder bzw. bei einem Land gewisse Bundesstaaten als Vorbild nehmen. Denn dort regelt das Waffengesetz nur, unter welchen Vorraussetzungen die Bürger ihr Grundrecht sich zu bewaffnen, ausüben können. Es also noch nicht denen zum Opfer gefallen ist, denen bürgerliche Freiheiten und Eigenverantwortung nichts, aber staatliche Bevormundung alles bedeuten.



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Wenn Eltern abends ihr Kind aus versehen er schießen weil es zu spät  nach hause kommt und sich reinschleicht, oder wenn du jemanden erschießt  der dich nur aus Spaß erschrecken wollte.


Blablabla, wie wäre es mal mit weniger Unsinn, besserer Rechtschreibung  und mehr Fakten? Das solche Fälle nicht in der Verbrechensstatistik  auftauchen, dafür hätte ich gerne Quellen und Belege.



> Wir können dann gleich alles legalisieren. Selbstjustiz, Rache, Drogen,  Sprengstoffbesitz.. alles Dinge die mal erlaubt waren aber dann  gesetzlich reglementiert wurden.


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Richtig, nichts. 
Ganz nebenbei ist Sprengstoffbesitz unter strengen Auflaugen,  Nachweisen, Lehrgängen, etc. sogar gestattet. Sonst könnte manch ein  Sportschütze der mit Vorderladern schiesst, gar nicht an das  Schwarzpulver zum nachladen kommen. Dito bei Personen welche Wiederladen, um das bestmöglichste Ergebniss zu erzielen.



> Warum sollen wir den Waffenliebhabern irgendwelche großzügigen Rechte einräumen,


Danke das du damit beweißt, das du nichtmal Ansatzweise weißt was  heutzutage alles unter das Waffengesetz fällt. Denn dazu zählen nicht nur  Schusswaffen, bei denen mittels heißen Gasen ein Geschoss durch einen  Lauf getrieben wird.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (4. August 2010)

So wie du aufblühst und anfängst von der Sachlichen Ebene auf eine persönliche Ebene abzurutschen könnte man meinen du seihst von der NRA.. ich erspar mir weitere Kommentare. Das Niveau wird mir zu aggressiv.
DIR würde ich keine Schusswaffe geben.

btw haben eine Hasstiraden gegen Waffengesetze nicht mehr viel mit dem Topic zu tun.


----------



## DarkMo (4. August 2010)

hier darf man echt nich mehr mitlesen. 17&4 - das is ja echt schon gefährlich was du hier von dir lässt ><

naja, 3. versuch das thema endlich zu ignorieren. hier scheint die pure unvernunft die, bockig wie ein kleines kind, nur blind auf ihr "gott gegebenes" recht pocht, ohne mal nach links oder rechts (oder über den tellerrand) zu blicken. himmel arsch und zwirn, dir möcht ich ned allein begegnen. da muss man ja um sein leben fürchten... wenns dir in texas so gut gefällt, zieh doch dahin. natürliche selektion un so


----------



## Lexx (4. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Blablabla, wie wäre es mal mit weniger Unsinn, *besserer Rechtschreibung  *und mehr Fakten? *Das* solche Fälle nicht in der Verbrechensstatistik  auftauchen, dafür hätte ich gerne Quellen und Belege.


*DASS*.. alter: wer im glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit steinen werfen.

schusswaffen wurden für den krieg erfunden, schlicht und einzig um 
andere menschen und lebewesen möglichst effektiv und effizient zu töten.

was haben solche instrumente in den händen unbedarfter mitbürger 
zu suchen, die meistens schon ihre eigenen "emotionen" nicht unter kontrolle haben.
wie sollen sie das erst bei solch gefährlichen gerätschaften?
und dabei meine ich nicht die simple "bedienung und wartung" eines solchen.

zielen und abdrücken kann ein jeder grenzdebile halbaffe.


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> *DASS*.. alter:


Der moderne Satzbau: Subjekt - Prädikat -  Alter!



Lexx schrieb:


> was haben solche instrumente in den händen unbedarfter mitbürger zu suchen,


...und der nächste Kontrollfanatiker.
Es geht dich und andere nichts an, wenn sich Bürger Waffen kaufen. Also hört auf ständig in dieser neidisch-feigen Art sich bei solchen Gelegenheiten dem Establishment anzudienen, nur  weil man glaubt, es würde mal etwas für einen tun, weil jetzt Personen die unter Hoplophobie leiden am Zug sind.



> die meistens schon ihre eigenen "emotionen" nicht unter kontrolle haben.


In Kurzform: Du hälst Menschen für zu dämlich um eine Waffen zu führen?



DarkMo schrieb:


> das is ja echt schon gefährlich was du hier von dir lässt ><


Nur weil du Phobien vor Waffen hast, sollen andere keine besitzen dürfen?



> hier scheint die pure unvernunft die, bockig wie ein kleines kind, nur blind auf ihr "gott gegebenes" recht pocht, ohne mal nach links oder rechts (oder über den tellerrand) zu blicken.


Dann begründe doch endlich mal warum der normale Bürger  kein  Recht haben darf, sich mit Waffen vor Kriminellen zu schützen oder Sie einfach nur des Schiesssport wegens zu besitzen? 
Zumal: Der Staat schickt jährlich zehntausende junge Männer zur Bundeswehr, wo  ihnen Waffen anvertraut werden die weit gefährlicher sind als die Waffen  der Sportschützen und Sie sollen Notfalls mit der  Waffe in der Hand den Arsch der Staatsbürger verteidigen. Sowie die  Dienstzeit rum ist, soll derjenige am besten nie wieder eine Waffe anfassen und  nach links-grüner Gutmenschenlogik schon gar keine besitzen. Wo ist da der Sinn?

Nebenbei: Weißt du wie viele Polizisten Mitglied in einem Schützenverein sind,  weil die Ausbildung bei der Polizei mangelhaft ist(40 Schuss pro Jahr zu  Übungs- und Ausbildungszwecken, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne)? Genauso  Leute von der Bundeswehr(ich verweise hier auf den BDMP e.V.). Denen  vertraust du, wenn sie dienstlich eine Waffe tragen, aber nicht wenn sie  privat eine besitzen? Logik?

Münchener S-Bahn-Mord: Das moralische Versagen eines verlogenen Staates - Andreas Tögel - eigentümlich frei



> wenns dir in texas so gut gefällt, zieh doch dahin. natürliche selektion un so


Wenn dir die Freiheit die wir (noch) haben nicht passt, dann kannst du auch gerne in ein Land wie Nordkorea ziehen. Dort wirst du sicherlich keinen privaten Schusswaffenbesitz vorfinden. Müsste doch dein (feuchter) Traum sein?



hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> btw haben eine Hasstiraden gegen Waffengesetze nicht mehr viel mit dem Topic zu tun.


Die pawlowschen Reflexe der Marke "_Waffen verbieten_" genauso wenig.


----------



## Lexx (4. August 2010)

dann lass uns - ganz gemäß einer offenen, toleranten, selbstorganisierten, 
selbstverantwortlichen und aufgeklärten gesellschaft - ja was jetzt.. ?
DROGEN legalisieren.. !!!

wenn wir unsere substanzen bekommen, dann könnts ihr euch, von mir aus
auch kanonen bis in den.. also eh schon wissen..


----------



## m1ch1 (4. August 2010)

wiso gehst du bewusst auf meine frage nicht ein und reist deine zitate von mir aus jeglichem bezug?
wenn ich nun deine theorie der recht mal auf etwas altägliches anwende zum beispiel auf das autofahren. danach müste man dan auch den führerschein (wie alle scheine) abschaffen, und jeden noch so unfähigen und rücksichtslosen fahrer fahren lassen. da es ja sein recht, und kein privileg ist.
desweiteren finde ich es amüsant, das man von dem "lügner und wortverdreher Moore" keine zitate bringen soll, du deine aussagen aber immer mit waffenlobyistischen quellen belegst, die die reinste gehirnwäsche sind.
ich nehme mal das beispiel aus deiner quelle: ein älterer Mensch wird in der u-bahn station von mehreren kraftstrozenden jugendlichen angegriffen. angenommen er hätte eine waffe gehabt und hätte geschossen, die kroftstrozenden jugendlichen verfehlt und eine schwangere frau tötlich verletzt. würdest du dan sagen: pech gehabt. hätte die frau in dem moment, in dem der ältere Mensch seine waffe gezogen, auf ihn geschossen wäre nichts passiert oder was? wen du schon behauptest, das die schuss kentnnise eines polizisten, der so wohl pysisch wie auch psychisch auf den schuss trainierter ist als der ältere Menschnich, als unzureichend empfindest, würdest du dich wohler fühlen wenn jeder eine waffe hat?


----------



## Lexx (4. August 2010)

> In Kurzform: Du hälst Menschen für zu dämlich um eine Waffen zu führen?


..du *hältst*.. wenn schon, weil halsen tu ich niemanden.
ja.. 

weil wenn man das bedürfnis hat, eine zu führen, 
erfüllt man schon genau dieses attribut.
wobei dämlich in diesem fall nicht 
das passende adverb zu sein scheint.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (5. August 2010)

> Dann begründe doch endlich mal warum der normale Bürger kein Recht haben darf, sich mit Waffen vor Kriminellen zu schützen oder Sie einfach nur des Schiesssport wegens zu besitzen?


Weil die wenigstens normalen Bürger in der Lage sind wirklich - objektiv - zwischen kriminell und nicht kriminell zu unterscheiden.
Sonst wäre jeder Bürger - sei er auch noch so naiv - bestens für den Richterstuhl geeignet.
Menschen neigen dazu in erster Linie subjektiv zu urteilen, und das ist das Problem.
Wenn jemand abends im Dunkeln auf dich zukommt willst du rechtfertigen, dass man ihn gleich erschießt weil man denkt er will dich überfallen. Dass die arme Person - die übrigens auch ein Kind hätte sein können - eigentlich nur nach der Zeit fragen wollte und nichts für die schlechte Ausleuchtung der Straße kann lässt du vollkommen ausser Acht.
Du merkst nicht, dass du auch nicht mehr in der Lage bist zwischen objektiv und subjektiv zu unterscheiden. Würdest du deine ganzen Aussagen mal objektiv lesen, würdest du dich schämen.
Es gab auch Menschen, die die Judenverfolgung für richtig halten - stimmst du denen auch Bedingungslos zu, obwohl die Mehrheit es nicht richtig findet ?



> In Kurzform: Du hälst Menschen für zu dämlich um eine Waffen zu führen?


Grundsätzlich JA. Genauso wie ich Menschen ohne entsprechende Ausbildung zu dämlich dafür halte Operationen an anderen Menschen durchzuführen, ein Flugzeug zu fliegen oder einen Atomreaktor zu bedienen.

Wobei ein großer Unterschied besteht zwischen "führen" und "besitzen".

Dir würde ich übrigens auch keine Waffe in die Hand drücken, denn du versuchst deinen eigenen Sturkopf ohne Rücksicht auf andere durchzusetzen. Du wärst einer von den Kandidaten die dann jemanden aus einer Bagatellsache heraus mit einer Waffe bedrohen.

Mir scheint hier vielmehr, dass man dir den Zugang zu Waffen aufgrund persönlicher psychischer Uneignung verwehrt hat und du jetzt deiner Wut über das "System" freien Lauf lässt.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2010)

hardwarekäufer schrieb:


> Weil die wenigstens normalen Bürger in der Lage sind wirklich - objektiv - zwischen kriminell und nicht kriminell zu unterscheiden.


Blablabla... Willst du vielleicht mit einem Einbrecher  diskutieren oder Ihn davon kommen lassen, dass er sich auch weiterhin am Eigentum (und Leben) der Menschen vergeht? 
Das ganze erinnert mich an die Forderungen des Leiters der Wiener Kriminalpolizei, Herrn  Hetzmannseder, mit Einbrechern zu  "kooperieren". Das ganze hat schon was von Unterstützung von Straftaten. 
Mit Einbrechern kooperieren... Soll man  vielleicht den Fluchtwagen warm laufen lassen oder die Kinder  festhalten, wenn die Einbrecher "Lust" auf einen kleinen "Snack" zwischendurch haben?
Und solch ein unsoziales und feiges Verhalten wird einem auch noch als "human" verkauft. Wegen solchen Leuten dürft ihr euch dann in der S-Bahn zusammenschlagen lassen. Es wird euch verboten sich selbst und die eurigen zu  schützen, was zwangsläufig zu noch mehr Kriminalität oder  in den Polizeistaat führt. 



> Es gab auch Menschen, die die Judenverfolgung für richtig halten - stimmst du denen auch Bedingungslos zu, obwohl die Mehrheit es nicht richtig findet ?


Diese Menschen, die das für richtig gehalten haben, waren genau der selbe Menschenschlag wie die heutigen Kontrollfanatiker, die sich darauf einen abonanieren die Leute ihrer Sicherheit(u.a. in Form von Waffen) und ihres Eigentums zu berauben.
Entwaffnung der deutschen Juden ? Wikipedia



> Du wärst einer von den Kandidaten die dann jemanden aus einer Bagatellsache heraus mit einer Waffe bedrohen.


Wenn für dich Einbruch eine Bagatellsache ist, dann ist dir nicht mehr zu helfen.



> Mir scheint hier vielmehr, dass man dir den Zugang zu Waffen aufgrund persönlicher psychischer Uneignung verwehrt hat und du jetzt deiner Wut über das "System" freien Lauf lässt.


Mir hat man nichts verwehrt. Aber um es auch für dich nochmal zu wiederholen: Die Argumentation mit der man privaten Waffenbesitz verbieten will, ist  strukturell genau die gleiche, mit der auch "Killerspieleverbote" und diverse Überwachungsmaßnahmen verargumentiert werden.


----------



## m1ch1 (6. August 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Blablabla...



dieser satz von dir fasst deine antwort perfekt zusammen.

was hast du immer mit deinen kontroll fanatikern? wirkt irgentwie propagandistisch da du dieses wort ständig wiederholst.

du würdest wohl am liebsten jeder der dein grundstück betritt umnieten ohne groß nachzudenken. Also rede nciht davon das wir alle eine "waffenphobie" haben. wenn einer eine phobie hat, dann du ,da du anscheinend nur das böse im menschen siehst. desweitern behauptest du das alle diebe als mörder und vergewaltiger/kanibalen (kann ""lust" auf einen kleinen "snack" bekommen" nicht verstehen was du andeuten wilst.) dar.

desweiteren ist deutschland ein zivilisiertes land.
zivilisation wird durch dieverse LAteinische Schriftsteller als eine geselschaft bezeichnet, in der nicht das recht des stärkeren gilt, sondern die gerechtigkeit durch eine höhere macht (meist staat) geregelt wird.
wenn du nun mit einer waffe auf den einbrecher losgehst nimmst du das recht und die gerechtigkeit (ist es gerecht auf den einbrecher zu schiesen, wenn er verscht zu fliehen?) in die eigenehand und richtest nach eigenem unwissen und immer SUBJEKTIV. in der für dich so lebensbedrohenden situation das du eine waffe brauchst sprichst du dir(und Millionen anderer deutscher) die gabe zu bedacht und gerecht zu handeln? das ist sehr unwarscheinlich auser du kennst das gesetzbuch in und auswendig und bist sehr stress reistent.


----------



## Lexx (6. August 2010)

> Mir hat man nichts verwehrt.


dann versteht man nicht, warum du par tout eine schusswaffe führen willst.

und deine demokratie-feindliche signatur lässt vielerlei rückschlüsse
auf deine gesellschaftspolitische wahrnehmung zu.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2010)

m1ch1 schrieb:


> du würdest wohl am liebsten jeder der dein grundstück betritt umnieten ohne groß nachzudenken.


Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie man einen Einbruch versucht zu verharmlosen.



> wenn du nun mit einer waffe auf den einbrecher losgehst nimmst du das recht und die gerechtigkeit (ist es gerecht auf den einbrecher zu schiesen, wenn er verscht zu fliehen?)


Wo lebst du  eigentlich? Im Ponyhof-Land wo man alle Probleme mit dem zusammenschlagen der Schuhe lösen  kann?

Ich nehme mittlerweile ziemlich stark an, dass du einfach nur ein Fake  bist, auch wenn es wirklich Menschen gibt, die so denken.  Menschen, die diesen Kult-der-Schwachen propagieren und in ihrer flauschigen,  rosaroten Phantasiewelt leben. Diese Leute werden im Notfall auch nicht ihren Mitmenschen helfen, egal um welche Bedrohung es sich handelt. Ob aus Feigheit  oder der geistigen Schwäche solcher Ideologien lass ich mal offen. 
Ein derart unsoziales Verhalten ist eine Gefahr für  wirklich schwache und wehrlose Menschen.



> wenn du nun mit einer waffe auf den einbrecher losgehst nimmst du das  recht und die gerechtigkeit (ist es gerecht auf den einbrecher zu  schiesen, wenn er verscht zu fliehen?) in die eigenehand und richtest  nach eigenem unwissen und immer SUBJEKTIV.


Ich rede hier nicht von Lynchjustiz, sondern vom Recht zum Schutz  des eigenen Lebens, der eigenen Körperlichen Unversehrtheit und des Eigentums, sowie  zum Schutz Wehrloser selber auch Gewalt gegen Gewalttäter einsetzen zu  dürfen und vor allem zu können. Genau das darfst du ja heute de facto  nicht mehr. Zwar gibt es auf dem Papier das Recht auf Notwehr  und Nothilfe, das genau das einräumt, nur zeigt die Rechtssprechung das dieses Recht  völlig ausgehebelt ist. Wehrst du dich gegen den Straftäter mit Gewalt  landest du auf der Anklagebank und der Täter wird zum Opfer. Ebenso  billigt der Staat dir keinerlei Verteidigungsmittel zu. Und das kann  nicht sein, das ist die Pervertierung des Rechtsstaates.



Lexx schrieb:


> und deine demokratie-feindliche signatur lässt vielerlei rückschlüsse
> auf deine gesellschaftspolitische wahrnehmung zu.


Happy-Trolling-Hour oder was soll an Thatcher und der von Ihr getroffenen Aussage demokratiefeindlich sein?


----------



## m1ch1 (6. August 2010)

nein ihc bin kein fake. ich bin ein echter lebender udn atmender mensch und lebe auch in keienr fantasie welt. mich hat man schon 2 mal bestohhlen, und ich bin mir zu 100% sicher das eine waffe diese taten nicht verhindert hätten sondern lediglich zu einer eskalation der lage geführt hätten. oder würdest du in einer vollgestopften u-bahn deine waffeziehen und auf den dieb versuchen zu zieln?
vuieleicht solltesdt du dir mal durch den kopf gehen lassen das deine kuscheldecke diem an dir stehelen könnte kein menschenleben wert ist. oder kommt da der urzeit mensch durch der ncith mit logig sondern nur mit waffengewalt argumentieren kann. wenn schon die normalen haftstrafen keine abschreckung sind, glaubst du dan wirklich ein einbrecher zeigt sich beeindruck wen du mit ner pistole auf deiner treppe stehst? und nur so zur info für dich: die meisten einbrüche passieren in der nacht wenn niemand in den gebäude befindet. also würde deine waffe auch nicht dein eigentum schützen. desweitern suchen die diebe auch ganz schnell das weite wenn sie entdeckt werden.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (6. August 2010)

> Es erstaunt mich immer wieder, wie man einen Einbruch versucht zu verharmlosen.


Was hast du immer wieder mit deinem Einbruch?

Wenn du einen Einbrecher erschießt, dann zählt das nicht als Notwehr, denn der Einbrecher bedroht nicht in erster Linie dein Leben und die Tötung ist hier nicht das einzige Mittel.

Es geht um viel mehr als nur Einbrüche, die zu 99,99% eh dann stattfinden wenn niemand im Haus ist. Es geht darum, dass das Leben nicht einfacher wird wenn jeder ne Waffe trägt.
Du tust ja quasi so, als wäre der private Waffenbesitz das Heilmittel für alle Probleme dieser Welt.

Würde man jedem eine Waffe geben und ihm erlauben Einbrecher sofort zu erschießen, dann wird die Zahl der unabsichtlichen Tötungen weitaus größer sein als die verhinderter Einbrüche.
Denn dann werden eben auch die Kinder erschossen die zu spät nach Hause kommen, die Menschen die nachts auf Klo gehen und jemanden erschrecken oder sich in der Küche nur ein Glas Wasser holen wollen.



> sondern vom Recht zum Schutz  des eigenen Lebens, der eigenen  Körperlichen Unversehrtheit und des Eigentums, sowie  zum Schutz  Wehrloser selber auch Gewalt gegen Gewalttäter einsetzen zu  dürfen und  vor allem zu können.


Du willst also jedem der sich deinem Fahrrad nähert sofort erschießen.

Fällt dir auf, dass du kategorisch das Leben eines Menschen irgendwelchen materiellen Dingen unterordnest?

Du bedrohst übrigens meine persönliche Meinung und damit mein geistiges Eigentum, ich hätte jetzt das Recht dich zu erschießen?


----------



## Lexx (6. August 2010)

> Es geht darum, dass das Leben nicht einfacher wird wenn jeder ne Waffe trägt.
> Du tust ja quasi so, als wäre der private Waffenbesitz das Heilmittel für alle Probleme dieser Welt.


so, als würde man auf der bank leichter geld bekommen.. 
oder gar bei seinen mitmenschen mehr respekt zu verschaffen.

abgesehen davon, zeugt eine "auge um auge"-einstellung von einem ziemlichen tunnel-blick. 
einer gewissen engstirnigkeit und fehlenden intellektuellen horizont.
es gibt auch immer alternativen im leben, auch wenn sie mal nicht mancher bequemlichkeit 
oder gefälligem machtgehabe entsprechen möge.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (7. August 2010)

Das Problem ist einfach, dass man es Menschen nicht zu leicht machen darf mit einem Fingerzucken über Leben und Tod zu entscheiden. Doch gerade dazu fordert 17&4 auf


----------

